# 2010 World Cup Soccer - Discussion



## JACKIEGAGA

With the World Cup starting 6/11/10 we can talk about the games here. Go Italy


----------



## Chandu

BAN THE VUVUZELAS!!!!

Go USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beat England!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I would love to see the USA go deep in the tourney


----------



## Chandu

Thx! Realistically, they've got a shaky backline and somewhat inexperienced forwards, but a good midfield and good goalkeeper. I don't see why they shouldn't be able to move out of their group, anything after that is too early to say.

More than anything, I'm worried about the noise of vuvuzelas ruining a tournament. (Talking about the entire tournament as a whole, not just USA.) Something must be done quickly to deal with this menace. Maybe only allow them in matches involving South Africa?!?!?


----------



## sigma1914




----------



## JACKIEGAGA

sigma1914 said:


>


Great logo


----------



## sigma1914

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Great logo


Got to support my family lines...Mom was born in Germany on a U.S. base to my German grandmother & U.S. Army grandfather.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

sigma1914 said:


> Got to support my family lines...Mom was born in Germany on a U.S. base to my German grandmother & U.S. Army grandfather.


Cool


----------



## Chandu

sigma1914 said:


> Got to support my family lines...Mom was born in Germany on a U.S. base to my German grandmother & U.S. Army grandfather.


Hmm, so that doesn't make it an American family line?


----------



## sigma1914

Chandu said:


> Hmm, so that doesn't make it an American family line?
> 
> ...


Grandmother was full blooded German and not American till after marrying my Grandfather. Mom was considered American due to birth on a U.S. base.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Here is another


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

One more day and let the games begin.


----------



## GrumpyBear

"IF" US Soccer makes it to the 2nd round who here thinks that is a successful World Cup?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Not good enough


----------



## whitey2755

I certainly am not trying to offend, just understand (I am the anti Fox-News). I just don't get how anyone making their living and/or supporting their family in the USA can cheer for anyone other than the Americans. Fact is, we ALL came from somewhere else (actually, if you want to get technical, we all came from Africa). Just my two cents. GO USA!!!


----------



## GrumpyBear

Lots of People discovered Soccer, by watching other nations, in the World Cup or by watching professional soccer from other countries. US Soccer wasn't something to watch when I was growing up.

US Soccer, is getting better, will be pulling for them all the way. I am a realist, I don't have them getting out of the 2nd round, I would love to be proved wrong...., I grew up watching German and English Soccer, and will be pulling for Germany this year again. I respect how Soccer is played in some Nations(most Euro leagues), despise how it is played by other nations(read flopping Brazil, Arg, a few others. Plus if Decco dives like he did last time, Portugal shouldn't be allowed back)

Nothing wrong with pulling for countries you 1st started following, more than one way to develop loyalty to a team.


----------



## naijai

Go Nigeria!!! Argentina is going down tomorrow 
South Africa did a good job with the first goal of the Tournament wish they had won the match though


----------



## Chandu

I was disappointed in that moron color guy on ESPN Efan Ekoku claiming Mexico had a valid goal incorrectly ruled as offside. I wished a world class PBP guy Martin Tyler could've told him to shut up. Or he should've taught him the rule about the sport he claims to be an expert of.

South African goalkeeper was "ahead" of the last Mexican forward when pass on that play occurred. Therefore there needed to be yet another South African player to be behind last Mexican forward, other than their lone defender rooted on the goal line at the far post. Even an AYSO level referee or linesman is supposed to have this basic knowledge. Efan Ekoku claims to have played in the English Premiership and worn Nigeria shirt at the top level, and he doesn't even know that? It's hard to take anything he says seriously anymore for me, for future match telecasts.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Chandu said:


> I was disappointed in that moron color guy on ESPN Efan Ekoku claiming Mexico had a valid goal incorrectly ruled as offside. I wished a world class PBP guy Martin Tyler could've told him to shut up. Or he should've taught him the rule about the sport he claims to be an expert of.
> 
> South African goalkeeper was "ahead" of the last Mexican forward when pass on that play occurred. Therefore there needed to be yet another South African player to be behind last Mexican forward, other than their lone defender rooted on the goal line at the far post. Even an AYSO level referee or linesman is supposed to have this basic knowledge. Efan Ekoku claims to have played in the English Premiership and worn England shirt at the top level, and he doesn't even know that? It's hard to take anything he says seriously anymore for me, for future match telecasts.


What is really, really, really sad about that play call, and even the complaints by the Mexican players at half time, was both my Daughters, started to laugh at just how stupid the announcer was. Both play goalie and Forwards and since the day they started playing 11 v 11, I have coached that VERY trap(thanks to watching the Paraguay team), with pulling the goalie off the line, and putting a defender on the back line that can boot the ball a mile.

Kids couldn't believe that somebody that is a supposed ex-pro player could miss a trap that has been taught to players since the age of 12 and up. I switched over to Univsion, but went back to ESPN as the PQ was better on ESPN. Sound is better on Univision, but the announcers kept on whining about the call.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

naijai said:


> Go Nigeria!!! Argentina is going down tomorrow
> South Africa did a good job with the first goal of the Tournament wish they had won the match though


South Africa looked pretty good I was impressed


----------



## Chandu

GrumpyBear said:


> "IF" US Soccer makes it to the 2nd round who here thinks that is a successful World Cup?


I would hope they could at least make it to the semi-final (remembering their victory over Spain in Confed Cup last year AND the fact that they led Brasil 2-0 at half-time in the final of that competition). Also remembering their 2002 quarterfinal appearance, and almost taking it to extra-time against Germany in that match, except for the Scottish referee robbing them on a non-called handball.

I'm hoping the 2006 World Cup was an aberration in this regard.

Granted, they're very weak on player depth in this tournament. Especially very shaky back-line(s), and very inexperienced group of forwards. The midfield and goalkeeper positions are reasonably solid. But if there are any player injuries or suspensions, it would leave them extremely vulnerable in terms of remaining player quality. They're nowhere close to other world class teams like Argentina, Spain, Brasil, Italy, Germany, England in that regard.

Having said that, you've got to set your standards high. Remember Greece in Euro 2004? Nobody gave them a whiff of a chance before that tournament started. But they lifted that trophy by playing some ugly football. Likewise, I bet nobody before 2002 World Cup gave USA a chance of beating Portugal and then Mexico in second round. Nobody in their right mind would claim USA plays the best or "most attractive" brand of football. But I suppose the tournament is not about deciding that. It's about winning matches.

A goal is a goal is a goal. An ugly scored goal or even an own goal would count just as much as some beautiful creativity by Leo Messi, Cristiano Ronaldo, Kaka, Diego Milito, Wayne Rooney, Fernando Torres .... Let's see how the games turn out. I'm for sure keeping my optimism before their matches start.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

2 games 2 draws


----------



## sigma1914

The second game was a snoozefest.


----------



## Chandu

GrumpyBear said:


> ...but the announcers kept on whining about the call.


To be fair, I think it was only singular "announcer" instead of plural "announcers". That is the color guy Ekoku. I don't recall PBP guy Martin Tyler whine about it like Ekoku. But Tyler didn't clear up that simple matter either. Maybe he thought it was beneath him to insult Ekoku, educating him on live TV. I wouldn't have thought so if he did that. In my opinion, it would've been professional of Tyler to clear up the matter immediately. Maybe his apparent silence on the issue can count as "whining".

Anyway, that's as much I'll say about that topic.


----------



## Chandu

sigma1914 said:


> The second game was a snoozefest.


Hahahaha, Thierry Henry claiming non-called handball on the Uruguayan defender in the box late in the match?!?!?!?! (Soon after my mention of non-called German handball call against USA by Hugh Dallas in 2002 quarter final.)

Is that poetic justice for Henry?!?!?!?! I would think so. France don't deserve to be there in the first place. It should've been the Republic of Ireland playing there in their place. What goes around comes around. I hope France have a repeat of their pathetic showing in 2002, and not like being 2006 runners-up.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Chandu said:


> To be fair, I think it was only singular "announcer" instead of plural "announcers". That is the color guy Ekoku. I don't recall PBP guy Martin Tyler whine about it like Ekoku. But Tyler didn't clear up that simple matter either. Maybe he thought it was beneath him to insult Ekoku, educating him on live TV. I wouldn't have thought so if he did that. In my opinion, it would've been professional of Tyler to clear up the matter immediately. Maybe his apparent silence on the issue can count as "whining".
> 
> Anyway, that's as much I'll say about that topic.


No on UniVision the announcers were Whining, about the call, so I switched back to ESPN. Ekoku several times during the match brought up the taken away goal for Mexico, but it wasn't his whining, I was talking about, it was the whining on UniVision that made me switch back to ESPN.

I could "understand" Univision announcers, as the passion of the game catching up with thier team. 
ESPN just needs to hire some REAL announcers, they didn't have the right people last time, and they still don't. Just because somebody has an english accent, doesn't mean he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Chandu

GrumpyBear said:


> No on UniVision the announcers were Whining, about the call, so I switched back to ESPN. Ekoku several times during the match brought up the taken away goal for Mexico, but it wasn't his whining, I was talking about, it was the whining on UniVision that made me switch back to ESPN.


Oh OK, got you. Sorry for misunderstanding the other way round.

In that case, I'm hardly surprised. Univision guys are paid to be homers for Mexico. And if Mexico are eliminated, then Brasil or Argentina.


----------



## sigma1914

Is Brasil not as great as past years? I remember being in aw of Ronaldo, Danielson, etc.


----------



## GrumpyBear

sigma1914 said:


> Is Brasil not as great as past years? I remember being in aw of Ronaldo, Danielson, etc.


I think he was referring, to how the UniVision annoucers, would change how thier Fanboy bias may come out in order, of Mexico, Brasil, then Argentina. 
Not which teams are better.
:lol:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Chandu said:


> Hahahaha, Thierry Henry claiming non-called handball on the Uruguayan defender in the box late in the match?!?!?!?! (Soon after my mention of non-called German handball call against USA by Hugh Dallas in 2002 quarter final.)
> 
> Is that poetic justice for Henry?!?!?!?! I would think so. France don't deserve to be there in the first place. It should've been the Republic of Ireland playing there in their place. What goes around comes around. I hope France have a repeat of their pathetic showing in 2002, and not like being 2006 runners-up.


I hope France dosent make it out of this round


----------



## Chandu

sigma1914 said:


> Is Brasil not as great as past years? I remember being in aw of Ronaldo, Danielson, etc.


For me, Kaka is way up there in quality, absolutely top notch. I remember him single-handedly burning American midfield and defenders in the Confed Cup final 2nd half last year. It was like watching a knife go through butter through the left side of the pitch. Man, did it hurt to see that!!!!! But it was some absolutely beautiful football, 24K quality. The American defenders/midfielders were huffing and puffing. They didn't know what hit them. To be fair to them, after being unexpectedly 2-0 up at halftime, they were complacent and tired. I suppose that's as far as their player depth could take them. Good on them for that. Those 45 mins showed the difference between a world class team like Brasil, and a reasonably solid team like USA.

Of course, I'm not drawing everything about Brasil based on that single match alone. There has been tougher quality opposition for Brasil than USA. I'm just giving that match as a singular example of world class of players like Kaka.

BTW Denilson was always more hype than actual substance. He could never walk his (or his admirers') talk.

Ronaldo "of the fat variety" was superb quality back when he played for Barcelona and PSV Eindhoven. I know he had a break-out 2002 World Cup. But that was around the time he started going mentally weird (with the embarrassing haircut) and becoming fatter. Or maybe since his bizarre non-show in the 1998 final against France. Some people believed Nike conducted psychological manipulation experiments on him just before that match kicked off.


----------



## GrumpyBear

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I hope France dosent make it out of this round


RSA and Uraguay making it out of Group A, would be FANTASTIC. I even have it in my bracket that way.


----------



## sigma1914

GrumpyBear said:


> I think he was referring, to how the UniVision annoucers, would change how thier Fanboy bias may come out in order, of Mexico, Brasil, then Argentina.
> Not which teams are better.
> :lol:


:lol: I know that. I was just asking about Brazil's team.


----------



## sigma1914

Chandu said:


> For me, Kaka is way up their in quality, absolutely top notch. I can remember him single-handedly burning American midfield and defenders in the Confed Cup final 2nd half last year. It was like watching a knife go through butter through the left side of the pitch. Man, did it hurt to see that!!!!! But it was some absolutely beautiful football, 24K quality. The American defenders/midfielders were huffing and puffing. They didn't know what hit them. To be fair to them, after being unexpectedly 2-0 up at halftime, they were complacent and tired. I suppose that's as far as their player depth could take them. Good on them for that. Those 45 mins showed the difference between a world class team like Brasil, and a reasonably solid team like USA.
> 
> Of course, I'm not drawing everything about Brasil based on that single match alone. There has been tougher quality opposition for Brasil than USA. I'm just giving that match as a singular example of world class of players like Kaka.
> 
> BTW Denilson was always more hype than actual substance. He could never walk his (or his admirers') talk.
> 
> Ronaldo "of the fat variety" was superb quality back when he played for Barcelona and PSV Eindhoven. I know he had a break-out 2002 World Cup. But that was around the time he started going mentally weird (with the embarrassing haircut) and becoming fatter. Or maybe since his bizarre non-show in the 1998 final against France. Some people believed Nike conducted psychological manipulation experiments on him just before that match kicked off.


I was reading about what Ronaldinho was up to these days, trying to see if he made the team (I'm not a footy expert like you guys). I saw this: 


> Critics have claimed that the exclusion of players such as Ronaldinho, Pato, Adriano and Ronaldo signals a move away from the classic Brazilian attacking "Joga Bonito" style of play.


Too bad, they were fun to watch.


----------



## Chandu

naijai said:


> Go Nigeria!!! Argentina is going down tomorrow


Is Tevez a starter for Argentina tomorrow, alongside Messi? What an embarrassment of riches Argentina have! Diego Milito (superstar of Champions League final for Inter Milan few weeks ago) isn't available because he is injured. On paper, it hardly matters for a team as deep as Argentina.

But as their schizophrenic qualification process showed, they also have an idiot for a manager in Maradona. Given that this will be Nigeria's first World Cup match on African soil, anything is possible.


----------



## Chandu

sigma1914 said:


> Critics have claimed that the exclusion of players such as Ronaldinho, Pato, Adriano and Ronaldo signals a move away from the classic Brazilian attacking "Joga Bonito" style of play.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, they were fun to watch.
Click to expand...

Yeah. I don't see Rivaldo's name in that list. He was wonderfully talented as well. Except that I lost all respect for him after his pathetic diving and cheating against Turkey in 2002 World Cup.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

GrumpyBear said:


> RSA and Uraguay making it out of Group A, would be FANTASTIC. I even have it in my bracket that way.


Who do you have winning it?


----------



## GrumpyBear

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Who do you have winning it?


I have Germany winning it all.
Has as much to do with family and tradition than anything else.


----------



## sigma1914

GrumpyBear said:


> I have Germany winning it all.
> Has as much to do with family and tradition than anything else.


Good man! :goodjob:


----------



## GrumpyBear

sigma1914 said:


> Good man! :goodjob:


My daughter wore her Germany jersey to school today. Backlash from some students, and friendly harrassement from English, History teacher.

Heading to a Arena Soccer game here in about 20 minutes. Normally I wear a big Yellow jersey with a Red bullseye on it in goal. Tonight I am wearing MY Germany Jersey.

We could almost start a thread, what world soccer and Rugby teams do you follow and why.


----------



## sigma1914

GrumpyBear said:


> *My daughter wore her Germany jersey to school today. Backlash from some students, and friendly harrassement from English, History teacher.*
> 
> Heading to a Arena Soccer game here in about 20 minutes. Normally I wear a big Yellow jersey with a Red bullseye on it in goal. Tonight I am wearing MY Germany Jersey.
> 
> We could almost start a thread, what world soccer and Rugby teams do you follow and why.


The number 1 question my friends would ask when they saw my Germany gear...Was your family Nazis?  Their tone changes when I tell them how my Great Grandfather, who's German, luckily survived imprisonment in a concentration camp for speaking out about Hitler.


----------



## Chandu

whitey2755 said:


> I just don't get how anyone making their living and/or supporting their family in the USA can cheer for anyone other than the Americans. Fact is, we ALL came from somewhere else (actually, if you want to get technical, we all came from Africa). Just my two cents. GO USA!!!


I completely agree with you!!!

It's incomprehensible to me how any American citizen (assuming they're not a dual citizen) could possibly support another nation's national team *WHILE* our own team is involved in the same competition! If a competition doesn't involve USA at all, or if the American team is knocked out, it's perfectly understandable rooting for another nation's team.

I honestly don't feel our line of thinking is being jingoistic at all. It's basic support for your nation's team. A Serb should get behind Serbian national team, an Australian should support Australian team, an American should support American team, an Indian national should support India's team, a German should support German national team and so on... Blind nationalism and creating hatred towards other nationalities is bad. Supporting your national team should be natural. (With the basic assumption that the person representing your nation is not some scumbag/criminal - which is certainly not the case with our US team.)

Donovan, Dempsey, Howard and company must cringe if for all blood/sweat/tears they expend representing their nation, they know there are American citizens rooting for other nations. Yes, I literally mean blood. (Cue brutal elbow on Brian McBride by Italian De Rossi in 2006 World Cup. Or McBride's swollen eye in Columbus, Ohio in World Cup qualifier against Mexico for 2006.) World Cup qualification process is arduous and long (going over 3 years). These boys have to go through intense hell in crazy locations in Central American countries in bad weather/polluted air. They are spat upon, have bags of urine, debris thrown at them going in/out of the tunnel before/after matches. They are given hell when American national anthem plays in those away venues in other countries. (Chants of Osama, Osama, Al Qaeda, Al Qaeda etc.)

For a player (doesn't matter which nationality), pulling on their nation's shirt at the top level, listening to their national anthem before the match, these should be great matters of pride. Those are privileges and shouldn't be taken lightly or for granted.

Now don't get me wrong. Obviously, I'm a realist. I'm under no illusion that our nation's team is the most skilled or aesthetically most enjoyable to watch, or they could even become the champions. That's not the point. The point is, support the boys representing our nation for all the hard work they're putting in. That's not too much to ask.


----------



## GrumpyBear

I root for the USA in every game, yet I have Germany winning it all, and just as Proudly pulling for Germany, I am only 3rd generation from germany,on Mom's side, and 3rd Generation Scot from Dad's side. 
Tomorrow I am hosting a England vs USA party. Everybody in the room will be rooting for the USA, just about everybody will have a different nations flag, except for one person. We will have French, German, Italian(he doesn't get ribs) and a few others. Every last one of us are Very Proud American's who discoverd soccer, by watching the sport or experiencing the sport via other Nations playing. In my Front yard you will see my USA flag flying high, with my Marine Corp flag right below it. They are lit up 24/7 as I hate the thought of even bringing them down.

When it comes to bleeding and sweating, for ones country, hats off to the players, for playing a GAME hard and taking a pounding. I truely feel though, I have sweated and Bleed for my country enough to allow me the free speech and the overall freedom to root for any Futball team I wish.
Navy and Marine Corps medal, 
Bronze Star(V), 
Navy & Marine Corps Commendation Medal, 
Navy & Marine Corps Achievement Medal(2) 
Navy & Marine Corps Commendation Medal 
Joint Service Achievement Medal, 
Navy & Marine Corps Achievement Medal(3), 
Combat Action Ribbon, 
Navy Presidential Unit Citation, 
Marine Corps Good Conduct Meda(2),
Marine Corps Expeditionary Medal, 
Navy Sea Service Deployment Ribbon(overseas ribbon)
I copied those directly from my DD214 thats kept on file with the State of WA.
Wore my Gold Wings and Scuba bubble Proudly for 3yrs out of 8yrs as well.

Sorry, USA soccer is great, but there is ABSOLUTLY NOTHING wrong for pulling for a *Sports team* from any country you want as well. Its only a GAME.
I don't need anybody even inferring that its unamerican to root for a SPORTS TEAM, from anywere you want.


----------



## phrelin

GrumpyBear said:


> I root for the USA in every game, yet I have Germany winning it all, and just as Proudly pulling for Germany, I am only 3rd generation from germany,on Mom's side, and 3rd Generation Scot from Dad's side.
> Tomorrow I am hosting a England vs USA party. Everybody in the room will be rooting for the USA, just about everybody will have a different nations flag, except for one person. We will have French, German, Italian(he doesn't get ribs) and a few others. Every last one of us are Very Proud American's who discoverd soccer, by watching the sport or experiencing the sport via other Nations playing. In my Front yard you will see my USA flag flying high, with my Marine Corp flag right below it. They are lit up 24/7 as I hate the thought of even bringing them down.
> 
> When it comes to bleeding and sweating, for ones country, hats off to the players, for playing a GAME hard and taking a pounding. I truely feel though, I have sweated and Bleed for my country enough to allow me the free speech and the overall freedom to root for any Futball team I wish.
> Navy and Marine Corps medal,
> Bronze Star(V),
> Navy & Marine Corps Commendation Medal,
> Navy & Marine Corps Achievement Medal(2)
> Navy & Marine Corps Commendation Medal
> Joint Service Achievement Medal,
> Navy & Marine Corps Achievement Medal(3),
> Combat Action Ribbon,
> Navy Presidential Unit Citation,
> Marine Corps Good Conduct Meda(2),
> Marine Corps Expeditionary Medal,
> Navy Sea Service Deployment Ribbon(overseas ribbon)
> I copied those directly from my DD214 thats kept on file with the State of WA.
> Wore my Gold Wings and Scuba bubble Proudly for 3yrs out of 8yrs as well.
> 
> Sorry, USA soccer is great, but there is ABSOLUTLY NOTHING wrong for pulling for a *Sports team* from any country you want as well. Its only a GAME.
> I don't need anybody even inferring that its unamerican to root for a SPORTS TEAM, from anywere you want.


I agree with your sentiment. And I must admit I'm impressed - two Marine Corps Good Conduct Medals! Oh, and the V also.


----------



## GrumpyBear

phrelin said:


> I agree with your sentiment. And I must admit I'm impressed - two Marine Corps Good Conduct Medals! Oh, and the V also.


The Second good Cookie is the one I am the most proud of. I have 14 pages worth of Page 11 entries. You have no idea how hard it was to behave enough the last 3 yrs to get the 2nd good cookie.

I get a little peeved sometimes, by posts or people who get to wrapped up with the if you aren't with us, your against us attitude. I not saying the 2 posts in question were meant that way, its just the way they came across. Sorry this is a Futbal game.


----------



## sigma1914

First, thank you Grumpy and others who served. 

Second, it's not like fans like Grumpy and I are rooting against USA while pulling for Germany. We're proud Americans, but also have pride in our family ties. Also, this is sports...not war. We're not pulling for Germany to have global domination here, just footy domination.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

sigma1914 said:


>





GrumpyBear said:


> I have Germany winning it all.
> Has as much to do with family and tradition than anything else.


Germany is off with a good start


----------



## sigma1914

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Germany is off with a good start


They better keep it up.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

At least it wasnt another draw


----------



## camo

I tried watching a game them remembered I had to go watch some recently painted patio furniture dry.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I was in an out of the house but I got to see most of it


----------



## naijai

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Germany is off with a good start


Germany gave a Australia a good old fashioned whooping


----------



## Chandu

GrumpyBear said:


> I get a little peeved sometimes, by posts or people who get to wrapped up with the if you aren't with us, your against us attitude. I not saying the 2 posts in question were meant that way, its just the way they came across.


Grumpy, first of all thanks much for serving our nation proudly man!! Yes, you're right; my post wasn't meant that way. In fact I wasn't specifically addressing you at all. I was replying to ******'s point AND talking about a number of people I've met in person who root for other countries but intentionally pretend as if the US team doesn't even exist.

Having said that: I only earnestly hope you (or any other US citizen similar to you) doesn't actively root for USA to lose, in the hypothetical case that USA plays against whatever team you've adopted.



camo said:


> I tried watching a game them remembered I had to go watch some recently painted patio furniture dry.


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks much for that information!







I made a note of it right here in my little black notebook.



Chandu said:


> Go USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beat England!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Not quite a victory, but will take it. As I had said before, a goal is a goal is a goal. An ugly goal counts as much as the most beautifully created goal. I feel lots of sympathy for poor Rob Green, but we should be on our way with this result.

Also, Park Ji Sung is fantastic! After USA, I'll be rooting for South Korea. Germany looked superb, but Australia were hardly a worthy opponent. In the last 4 years, comparing USA and Australia they seemed to have progressed and regressed respectively around equally. I don't think the A-League has been helping Australian national team much at all, as much as MLS has helped USA.


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> BAN THE VUVUZELAS!!!!


Also, may the vuvuzelas just get banned in mid-tournament (as I've been hoping) or this guy starting article with crap information:

http://g.sports.yahoo.com/soccer/world-cup/blog/dirty-tackle/post/Vuvuzelas-might-yet-be-banned-from-World-Cup?urn=sow,247947

And a vuvuzela documentary:

http://g.sports.yahoo.com/soccer/world-cup/video/ssworldcup-19013964/what-is-that-buzz-at-the-world-cup-20287329

Gosh, I hate those things.

BAN THE VUVUZELAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Denmark 0 Netherlands 0 at the half


----------



## koji68

Chandu said:


> BAN THE VUVUZELAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hope those stupid things get banned. I have been watching the games muted. It is unbearable.

I can't imagine what it must be to play with that sound always on.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Do they blow those horns during regular matches or just for the world cup? I only watch soccer once every 4 years


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Italy was lucky to come out with a point


----------



## GrumpyBear

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Do they blow those horns during regular matches or just for the world cup? I only watch soccer once every 4 years


They have used them for awhile. South Africa, just made them really popular within thier culture. Personally the don't effect me any more than all the whistles and horns you hear in just about any other game.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I'm boycotting the TV. I had planned to watch, but the horns make it unwatchable.

I have 2 brothers, one of whom plays soccer weekly, who are also boycotting.

BAN THE VUVUZELAS!!!!

(These things have zip to do with SA history)


----------



## Chandu

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I'm boycotting the TV. I had planned to watch, but the horns make it unwatchable.
> 
> I have 2 brothers, one of whom plays soccer weekly, who are also boycotting.
> 
> BAN THE VUVUZELAS!!!!
> 
> (These things have zip to do with SA history)


That's truly a shame, that FIFA are making enemies worldwide with their short-sightedness, when in fact they need to be making more friends. Complaints have come into TV stations all over the world from England, Scotland, India, Australia, Germany, Japan, you name it.

The earlier proposal had been to allow vuvuzelas only in matches involving South Africa and ban them for all other matches. I can't imagine any fans for a match involving Netherlands vs. Denmark had planned to make a vuvuzela to be part of their game experience.


----------



## Chandu

http://www.banvuvuzela.com


----------



## Chandu

Oh no!!! Doesn't look like anything good is going to come out of this.










As I said before, extremely shortsighted and a dumb stance in my opinion!


----------



## cmasia

Although I think the vuvuzelas were a bad idea, old Sepp knows in 4 years the whole world will be lining his pockets in Rio.

Since all the TV and sponsorship contracts have been paid and FIFA's coffers are filled, he's better off leaving South Africa with the country still in his pocket as well.

Hypocritically, it was Danny Jordaan, SA's chief organiser, who did a 180 on the horns.

After the Confederations' Cup last year, he was the biggest big mouth spewing the importance of exhibiting African culture.

After 2 days of the World Cup, he was the one who said they might go.

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/world-cup/story/_/id/795839/ce/uk/?cc=5901&ver=us


----------



## Chandu

True. I suppose FIFA is looking amateurish like other international sports world bodies (a number of them much smaller than it, no doubt) for not having pro-actively listened to the complaints even before the tournament started.


IOC: Not pro-actively dealing with concerns over luge course in Vancouver among the top issues. Issue about questions asked about age of Chinese girl gymnasts and how they were dealt with.

ICC: (International Cricket Council - for those not in the know) Where do I even begin to list problems with this corrupt body of clowns? Worst I can list is the farce in which their championship final ended in darkness, because the umpires were cowards to decide on whether the match had actually ended or not!! Trophy was presented in pitch darkness literally, as they hadn't planned on time running over and scheduled match in a stadium with no floodlights.

NHL: Impending move of ice-hockey team down in the desert in Arizona "back" to Canada and the farcical circus associated with it. Commissioner, just get real and deal with the issue on time already. Not a major fan of the sport, but from what I've heard from fans I know: The commissioner happens to be one of their biggest hated villains over how he dealt with number of issues (their lost season with strike or TV rights negotiations).

FIA: (Body dealing with Formula-1 motorsport). Again, where to start with the idiotic and corrupt dealings of these crooks like Max Mosley and Bernie Ecclestone? From trying to shove Renault scandal in Singapore few years ago (intentional crash) under the rug, to the joke of abandoned-yet-not-really-abandoned race in Indianapolis few years ago over tire manufacturer scandal. It would take a miracle for these bozos to have a year without scandal. Or maybe the whole controversy part is intentionally built into their culture for media to chew over.

NBA: Referee gambling controversy. Did the commissioner have guts to deal with the problem pro-actively as had knowledge of the cancer beforehand, as some have suggested? Or were forced to deal with it only after crap hit the fan? What's with having to institute a dress code for the league, when the sports body itself siltently encouraged gangsta culture to get out of hand, in order to generate controversies? (Exhibit A: Dennis Rodman)

UCI: (International cycling union overseeing Tour de France and other tours) Is the sport totally rigged with doping or what? Does anyone have guts to clean it up? Individual suspensions like Floyd Landis don't count, as there are systemic problems. It's like the conference of mice on "Who's going to bell the cat?".

ISAF (international sailing federation overseeing America's Cup): Couldn't control spoiled brat behavior of champion Alinghi team stipulating ridiculous demands, such that the entire matter on how to conduct races had to end up in a court. Robbed fans of the sport of all qualification events (previously known as Louis Vuitton Cup named after sponsor), and ending up deciding winner in a "best of 3 races" farce as ruled by the judge.

MLB: Did the umpire incorrectly call that guy as "not out" robbing pitcher of place in history (name escapes me right now)? Come on commissioner, just deal with the controversy already. It's not that hard to put your foot down and opt for better technology, reverse an injustice when the umpire himself admits he made a mistake. The whole steroid scandal. Need I say more? (See the cycling union dopes above.)

Couldn't find major examples of recent controversies with ATP (tennis), PGA (golf), IRB (international Rugby Union body) or NFL. Of course there are lots of scandals involving individuals. (Drug scandals of Martina Hingis, the whole Tiger Woods house of shambles, Serena Williams sent off in disgrace, shocking intentional eye-gouging scandal by South African players on British Lions team, Michael Vick dog-fighting.) But those are not something I can put square blame on incompetence of governing bodies, for not dealing with issues pro-actively. One can argue that the issues were in fact dealt with correctly. Doesn't necessarily mean the governing bodies don't have any corrupt clowns in them, the future will only tell.

Conclusion being, there is no monopoly with being clowns for any major sport body world over. (Some of it with very tragic circumstances like the luger death in Vancouver.)

Blatter is famous world-over for being the biggest moron, saying some of the most idiotic things, literally putting his foot in the mouth. And well, just being a lying, corrupt crook. He was certainly more than capable of making decision on the vuvuzela stupidity 1 year ago. But he intentionally chose to do nothing for the reasons you cite.


----------



## Chandu

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Italy was lucky to come out with a point


Fantastic to see solid performances from both South Korea and Japan so far! Clearly shows that the 2002 success they both had as co-hosts were no flukes. They both have a lot to show for about the fundamentals of the game. Should be enough to shut up the whiners that such "weak" teams are crowding up the World Cup, how their place could've been better taken by better (to be read as European or South American - or rather snobs  ) teams such as Croatia, Sweden, Peru or whoever. Actually you know what, I still wouldn't count on snobbery to go away for a loooong time.


----------



## the_batman

BAN THE VUVUZELAS!!!! They add nothing to the game.......

It's not their traditional music. Singing is...let them sing

Great matches...Great event!!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Italy was lucky to come out with a point


And they got big help today by getting a draw between New Zealand and Slovakia


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Switzerland with an upset over Spain


----------



## Chandu

JACKIEGAGA said:


> And they got big help today by getting a draw between New Zealand and Slovakia


The first-ever point that the Maori New Zealand kid earned for his small country, it was the greatest day of his life!! Such cinderella stories by some of these smaller teams, which have no chance in hell of becoming champions is what make such tournament so much fun!!! Except if it won't be a smaller country like Slovenia repeating such feat against USA!!! :sure:

Not to mention the country whose government I hate - North Korea - although obviously have nothing against the people in that country or their team. Who knows, the unexpected goal they scored against Brasil could end up taking them to the next round. After the pathetic display by both Portugal and Cote d' Ivoire, you never know. The goal differential followed by complicated tiebreaking formulas of head-to-head or goals scored will come in to determine who advances.

After seeing the impressive display of beautiful, flowing football Chile put up, Spain look like they need to get their act together fast.


----------



## Chandu

GO USA!!!!!!


----------



## Chandu

Srbija 1 - 0 Deutschland with only 39 minutes gone!!!

And what's more, the crazy card happy Spanish referee has already sent off Miroslav Klose with red (2 yellows). He has been handing out cards as if he's giving Valentines Day notes in a kindergarten class. It's absolutely insane, as Srbija find themselves with 1 man advantage for such long duration of the match.

If Srbija end up winning this match, it will literally throw a monkey wrench into the entire group D.


----------



## Chandu

This is absolutely hilarious. Check out this page with the speaker on your machine turned on:

http://www.vuvuzela-time.co.uk/www.dbstalk.com

And as if that's not enough, the following is the funiest thing: :lol:

http://www.theonion.com/articles/south-african-vuvuzela-philharmonic-angered-by-soc,17625/

Come on Bob Bradley, put in Edson Buddle along with Jozy up top; take out Findley and Ricardo Clark from Saturday's lineup against England and go with Torres instead. I would like to see Hercules Gomez come on as a super-sub in 2nd half. Almost an hour to go for our kickoff, I can hardly wait!!! Getting hyper here before the big event, whooooo!

Meanwhile Deutschland bravely throwing bodies even being man down and earn a penalty in 60th minute. Podolski steps up, a weak penalty and SAVED!!!!

For today it is Srbija's day!!! Still 30 more mins to go in this match.


----------



## Chandu

Yes, thank you coach Bradley for listening to me! :grin: Jose Torres comes in place of Ricardo Clark, should help to be a good possession game for USA.


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> Such cinderella stories by some of these smaller teams, which have no chance in hell of becoming champions is what make such tournament so much fun!!! Except if it won't be a smaller country like Slovenia repeating such feat against USA!!! :sure:


Damn, if this bunch can't find a way to tie such a small team like Slovenija - let alone beat them - they don't deserve to have made the trip to South Africa.

What a dreadful show put up in the first half!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I am not a soccer fan, but watching anyway.
That has got to be a gut wretching last few minutes of the half.



Spoiler



- Yellow card that shouldn't have been
- Fraction of inch away from tying the game
- Now down 2.

Ouch


----------



## Chandu

Y E S ! ! !


----------



## cmasia

17 minutes left.
It's been a terrific game.

But John Harkes is proving why Americans have no place in these telecasts. He's awful.
And I'm American.

Whining about calls going against the US, and claiming the keeper was lucky on Altidore's last strike is really poor.


----------



## Chandu

What the hell is Bob Bradley waiting for to make the last sub?!?!?!?!?!!

It's coming up to 79th minute already, I might have a heart attack!!!

  

Wow, just after I said that Gomez coming on for Gooch. My goodness, that's a pretty bold sub by Bradley throwing everything at it.


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> Y e s ! ! !


Y e s ! ! !

Y e s ! ! !

Y e s ! ! !


----------



## GrumpyBear

That Ref needs to be kept out of all future games. He has been HORRIBLE, and that last phantom call that cost us the 3rd goal, has to be the worse call of the World Cup.


----------



## Chandu

cmasia said:


> Whining about calls going against the US...


Don't remember that specific call. But this has got to be the dopiest, unqualified, moron ref I've ever seen. 2 horrible referees for 2 matches today.

First one responsible for a stupid red card on Klose earlier, and Maurice Edu bloody scored the winning goal for USA, clear-cut 3-2 winner. Not given?!?!?!?!


----------



## cmasia

On that disallowed goal, what could that ref have possibly seen that 7 camera angles did not?

After complaining that Harkes was whining, I'm whining!


----------



## Chandu

Everyone in the world - including Sepp Blatter and Barack Obama - knows that USA were robbed of 2 points!! This has got to be the biggest unjust disgrace I've ever seen happen to the team.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Should we start the talk for Instant Replay in Soccer?
 I kid, but do I?


----------



## GrumpyBear

cmasia said:


> On that disallowed goal, what could that ref have possibly seen that 7 camera angles did not?
> 
> After complaining that Harkes was whining, I'm whining!


Lalas just summed it up the best, just now. Ref was a "Disgrace".


----------



## Chandu

Earl Bonovich said:


> Should we start the talk for Instant Replay in Soccer?
> I kid, but do I?


No, you don't.

Seriously, this idiot ref did one-up over that baseball no-hitter dope referee.


----------



## Chandu

Google searches for "Koman Coulibaly" have spiked like crazy in the last 30 mins. This is my nomination for the "Man of the Match":










For any sport, it becomes a tragedy if the referee becomes more talked about than players or coaches. Referees need to be as invisible/unnoticed as possible, not become "celebrities".


----------



## RasputinAXP

Just an embarrassing referee. I cannot fathom how FIFA gets away with this.


----------



## Chandu

RasputinAXP said:


> Just an embarrassing referee. I cannot fathom how FIFA gets away with this.


Questions will be raised whether it's just basic incompetence or some under-handed corruption/bribing going on here. The Torsten Frings handball incident not called by Scottish referee Hugh Dallas in 2002 Quarterfinal USA - Deutschland, that controversy pales in comparison to today's incident. As far as World Cups are concerned, only thing I can compare today's disgrace with is the "Hand of God" Maradona goal (Argentina vs. England match in Mexico 1986).

Actually, thinking a bit unemotionally - I think Italy or Spain were robbed very poorly in 2002 World Cup. I forget exactly against which teams, most likely South Korea.

On various boards, fans are clamoring that no referees from outside 32 countries involved should be allowed. Today's dope is from Mali who didn't qualify. I somehow don't agree with that argument. If a referee is professional, reputed, I don't care which country he (or even she!!) is from. The incompetence had nothing to do with Mali not being one of the countries qualified.


----------



## tsmacro

Ok so after I made the noble attempt to watch most of the USA match today and then finish listening to it on the radio on my way to work yeah i'm disappointed the USA was robbed but i've pretty much decided there'll be no more watching World Cup for me unless the USA moves on to the next round and is involved in a really big game and then probably only with the sound turned down. Because i'm sorry i'm just not a big enough fan to have to put up with that horrible droning noise that constantly emanates from the crowd. I propose that to make sure that "tradition" never escapes from South Africa that anyone caught trying to get one of those vuvuzellas into a stadium for any event anywhere gets chained to the gate and everyone else walking into the stadium gets a turn at flogging the idiot with his own plastic trumpet!


----------



## Chandu

tsmacro said:


> ...vuvuzellas...


Perhaps you missed this earlier post of mine, lost in the in-match hectic activity. Maybe I could interest you in it. It's got a great entertainment factor and should make you feel better.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2504171#post2504171

Then again, maybe you didn't miss it after all. I guess it's been that kind of a crazy World Cup Friday; my mind has become numb after all the controversy. :hair:

Go Algeria for next 2 hours, earn an improbable 1 point against England. That would do a huge favor to USA.


----------



## tsmacro

Chandu said:


> Perhaps you missed this earlier post of mine, lost in the in-match hectic activity. Maybe I could interest you in it. It's got a great entertainment factor and should make you feel better.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2504171#post2504171
> 
> Then again, maybe you didn't miss it after all. I guess it's been that kind of a crazy World Cup Friday; my mind has become numb after all the controversy. :hair:
> 
> Go Algeria for next 2 hours, earn an improbable 1 point against England. That would do a huge favor to USA.


Luckily for me we have no speakers on our 'puters at work! :lol:


----------



## Chandu

Wow, take a look at this screen-grab of the Wikipedia page which was taken down by Wikipedia; and apparently page edits for that page are locked for a while until the dust settles. Quite entertaining stuff:


----------



## Chandu

Also speaking of vuvuzelas, if you're in front of TV right now turn on England vs. Algeria. I can't say there are no vuvuzelas, but they are the least noticeable among all matches since opening ceremony. This match definitely has the English Premiership quality to it. Apparently large number England fans have made the trip on cheap flight tickets from London to Capetown. (Price William and Harry are in the crowd too, but obviously they haven't arrived on cheap flights. ) Even though Algeria is North African on the same continent, their fans are outnumbered by England fans.


----------



## Chandu

Wow, what a pathetic display by England! England are garbage. They are looking just as garbage as France.

All those people who flew in yesterday want their cheap flight ticket money refunded back. Only thing greeting England after the match were loud boos. What the *****ing hell has Wayne Rooney done in so many matches for England? He's a big shot for ManUtd, but with England he is less than zero. Lampard and Gerrard together makes no sense whatsoever. Fabio Capello should be fired, as he has nothing to inspire his uninspired lot. I'm having a hard time thinking about 1 player for England who's stood out. All they've had to show for is the crossed face of David Beckham in his Armani suit, squished between couple of Italian team-staff wearing sweaty tracksuits.

I suppose today's England-Algeria result is now good news for USA. Or is it? Will it give stronger motivation for Algeria against USA as they're still mathematically alive? I think the various tie-breaking criteria and mathematical scenarios are too complicated for my tired mind to work out. I'll just sleep over the tragicomic misery of the day. :dozey:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Chandu said:


> I suppose today's England-Algeria result is now good news for USA. Or is it? Will it give stronger motivation for Algeria against USA as they're still mathematically alive? I think the various tie-breaking criteria and mathematical scenarios are too complicated for my tired mind to work out. I'll just sleep over the tragicomic misery of the day. :dozey:


From what I understand, if US wins their match, they move on.

That would give them 5 points.
If England were to beat Slovenia, that would give Slovenia 4, England 5... so US and England would move on.

If the US Ties... They have 3, would need England to Tie Slovenia, and score less then 2 (as compared to England scores in their match).. US has a 2 goal edge in the tie break.

If the US Loses... they are done, as Algeria and Slovenia would have more points then them, regardless of what England does in their Match.

For Algeria to move on... They need to win, and England can not win.

Slovenia basically moves on with a non-loss, as they would hold the tie breaker over England, because of of the goal differential when they plaid Algeria.

I think I got all that right...


----------



## tsmacro

Ok so i'm learning a little bit about football (soccer) these days. From the reports i'm seeing about the USA game, they're saying that the referee isn't even explaining what the call was that wiped the third goal from the scoreboard?! So referees are just allowed make calls and then never even explain what they are or why?! Wow talk about all sorts opportunity for abuse there. It seems that FIFA would be smarter than that, after all it's that kind of thing that brings the legitimacy of the sport into question. :nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

When watching the post match recap on ESPN from the England game... the way they explained it was... FIFA loves the controversay that comes as part of the human factor of the game.... and there will be no explanation provided on why the official called it the way he did.

Then went on then, to say this was also the case for the Yellow card issued earlier in the game for the handpass, when it clearly hit the player in the face... that call is costing the player a game because he accumulated too many yellow cards.

That call was almost as bad as the waived off goal.

Watching it in slow mo, even for a beginner to watching soccer knows that fouls should have been called the other way.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Hey... I got almost all of the scenerio's right..
http://soccernet.espn.go.com/world-cup/blog?entryID=5303499&name=worldcup2010blog&cc=5901&ver=us


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

U.S. is going to win their next game


----------



## Chandu

tsmacro said:


> So referees are just allowed make calls and then never even explain what they are or why?!


Actually, that's not true. They're required to submit an official match report, which is part of the job requirement.

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/world-cup/story/_/id/5304289/ce/us/fifa-ax-us-slovenia-ref-wc?cc=5901&ver=us



> FIFA refereeing rules state: "The referee shall hand over to the FIFA general coordinator a match report at the stadium immediately after the match. On the report form the referee shall note all occurrences such as misconduct of players leading to caution or expulsion, unsporting behavior by supporters and/or by officials or any other person acting on behalf of an association at the match and any other incident happening before, during and after the match in as much detail as possible."


I think crap has started to hit the fan for this guy. Unfortunately, it will be impossible to reverse any decisions. But he will have to face the consequences.

I'm still in 2 minds whether this was all due to his incompetence, or if there is some insidious corruption/betting thing going on behind the scenes.

I don't think USSF should take this lying down. They must push for punishment for this guy at the highest level in FIFA. But I can predict what wimpy approach they'll take. They want to win rights for 2018 World Cup, so they'll just be "diplomatic" and kowtow to the official line.


----------



## Maruuk

"The official, after calling what is being universally agreed an outrageously poorly refereed game, refuses to tell anyone why he disallowed the critical goal...and in the end, was not even clear to anyone when he decided the game was over."

*Why oh why has this fantastic sport failed to capture the hearts of Americans???*


----------



## Chandu

Earl Bonovich said:


> Then went on then, to say this was also the case for the Yellow card issued earlier in the game for the handpass, when it clearly hit the player in the face... that call is costing the player a game because he accumulated too many yellow cards.
> 
> That call was almost as bad as the waived off goal.


That idiotic incident has been a blessing in disguise for USA. Findley isn't going to score any goals in a million years. But the coach kept on insisting on sticking with him instead of starting with other options like Edson Buddle. Now coach will be forced to not use him.

Having said that, it should've been the coach's decision of using or not using him. Not some stupid referee's enforced decision for no violation whatsoever. And you never know, some injury scenario could force situation such that we would've wanted to have option of having him available. (*knock on wood*) USSF should strongly protest Findley's unjust disqualification as well (but not play him in next match anyway).


----------



## Chandu

JACKIEGAGA said:


> U.S. is going to win their next game


That's what they said ahead of the Slovenia match. :eek2:

Actually, apart from referee controvery: Gooch's performance has been dreadful in USA defence as well. He was very solid late in 2nd half against England, but horrible against Slovenia. Both of those Slovenia goals, which should've never happened were totally his fault. We know he had the bad injury situation for months before the World Cup. Nobody was sure for the longest time if he would even make it. It is now clear that he really isn't at his 100% for this high level. I feel the coach should start Clarence Goodson instead of Gooch against Algeria.


----------



## Chandu

And on a somewhat lighter note, check out the video in this link:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/newsnight/8741086.stm

It has a real musician playing vuvezela to make it sound like something resembling real music. Of course, it's all in only 1 tone. But it could change your opinion of this hated instrument. :lol:


----------



## yosoyellobo

Can anyone tell me how the extra time at the end of halftime and end of game calculated.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

yosoyellobo said:


> Can anyone tell me how the extra time at the end of halftime and end of game calculated.


I think it is a giant guess maybe Chandu can tell us


----------



## yosoyellobo

Thanks. This is the first time I have follow the World Cup for any period of time and I am really enjoying it.


----------



## Chandu

yosoyellobo said:


> Can anyone tell me how the extra time at the end of halftime and end of game calculated.


I remember somebody had asked exact same question a while back on this board. I had a long writeup on this, so instead of typing it all up again I'll simply point you to it. (There is some unrelated stuff about a different topic towards the bottom of it, but of course you can ignore it.)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=856147&postcount=21


----------



## yosoyellobo

Thanks.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Chandu thanks


----------



## GrumpyBear

Chandu said:


> That's what they said ahead of the Slovenia match. :eek2:
> 
> Actually, apart from referee controvery: Gooch's performance has been dreadful in USA defence as well. He was very solid late in 2nd half against England, but horrible against Slovenia. Both of those Slovenia goals, which should've never happened were totally his fault. We know he had the bad injury situation for months before the World Cup. Nobody was sure for the longest time if he would even make it. It is now clear that he really isn't at his 100% for this high level. I feel the coach should start Clarence Goodson instead of Gooch against Algeria.


I think thats a really good call. I have no idea why Goodson isn't playing, and having Gooch 1st PROVE he is better on the field NOW, vs how he was before the injury.
US Defence has been Horrible in both games, no pressure on the ball, and over adjusting afterwards leaving to many people open.


----------



## kikkenit2

Onyewu Oguchi is our make or break defense. He is powerful and tall defending corner kicks but is ultra slow straight ahead and laterally running speed. Even when he's at full speed I don't think he should be the last defender. But I am just a novice at this sport. 

I see the handball calls as very tough to call. Anywhere from a red card today right in front of the net, to many yellow cards for intentional touches, to quick unintentional deflections (like Finley's off his face). I do believe it did touch his hand after his face but so quick that it was unintentional and should have been ignored. And also some balls are knocked down near the shoulder area. I saw a yellow card on a shoulder touch. 

And lastly if both Group C games are tied wednesday and England scores a lot we could have a coin flip to advance! No overtime. No penalty kicks. A coin flip! Does David Beckham get to call it? :eek2: The US better score. And shore up that defense.


----------



## GrumpyBear

kikkenit2 said:


> Onyewu Oguchi is our make or break defense. He is powerful and tall defending corner kicks but is ultra slow straight ahead and laterally running speed. Even when he's at full speed I don't think he should be the last defender. But I am just a novice at this sport.
> 
> I see the handball calls as very tough to call. Anywhere from a red card today right in front of the net, to many yellow cards for intentional touches, to quick unintentional deflections (like Finley's off his face). I do believe it did touch his hand after his face but so quick that it was unintentional and should have been ignored. And also some balls are knocked down near the shoulder area. I saw a yellow card on a shoulder touch.
> 
> And lastly if both Group C games are tied wednesday and England scores a lot we could have a coin flip to advance! No overtime. No penalty kicks. A coin flip! Does David Beckham get to call it? :eek2: The US better score. And shore up that defense.


Tiebreakers work this way, and were not impossible, England would have to have a much higher scoring tie game, with the US having a tie game serval points less.

*tiebreakers are used as follows:

Greatest number of points obtained in the group matches between the teams concerned; 
goal difference resulting from the group matches between the teams concerned; 
greater number of goals scored in all group matches between the teams concerned; 
drawing of lots by the FIFA Organising Committee. (i.e., determining team positions at random)*

Here is a link you may find useful, and bottom of page 23 is the breakdown, no coin flip.
http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/tou...wc_south_africa_2010_regulations_en_14123.pdf

As for Handballs being Red or Yellow, depends on were they happen on both the field and players location on it. Today unfortunatly for the Aussie's, handball was, in the Penalty area, by the last defender, and was scoring opportunty foul. Chicken wing handballs are one of the toughest breaks in the game, and doing it in the box standing on the goal line, was a horrible break, but it was the right call.


----------



## kikkenit2

Thanks GBear. I studied up before I posted. If the US ties 0-0 and England ties 2-2 wednesday I believe they are tied in every way. Therefore a 50/50 coin flip (they call it something else). If this is wrong please be more specific how. I'm not gonna read the whole rulebook. I found a simple link that explained the world cup tiebreaker rule. That is why I want the US to score more. If they lose they are out. If the US wins they move on, but if they tie and England ties then England has to score *exactly* 2 more goals than the US to force the coin flip. I hope this doesn't happen. If they tie in every way what is the result? This world cup is pretty fun.


----------



## Chandu

kikkenit2 said:


> If the US ties 0-0 and England ties 2-2 wednesday I believe they are tied in every way. Therefore a 50/50 coin flip (they call it something else).


Unfortunately, I think you're correct. I've been having trouble sleeping, even thinking such a situation could be conceivable. I wonder if Tim Howard is having trouble sleeping because of the shaky center-back situation he has to deal with lately.

It's quite simple, if USA can't defeat Algeria they don't deserve to go through. Donovan said the same thing ahead of the Slovenija match, and in fact we did win that match. But what is done is done and can't be dwelt on now.

USA did destroy Egypt 3-0 in Confederations Cup 1 year ago on South African soil. And then they also beat (half-awake) Turkey 1 month ago in a pre World Cup friendly. Supposedly Egypt and Turkey are fairly close comparisons to Algeria. But 1 year ago we did have services of Charlie Davies available, and he contributed significantly. Due to tragic circumstances, he isn't available now. And about Turkey, of course it was only a friendly so only so much can be taken out of it. In the 2nd half of the friendly, entire Turkish team could hardly be bothered and were in vacation mode.

Whatever. USA cannot depend on England to help them out. England are looking like a garbage side with their own set of problems. USA has got to beat Algeria, anything less would be failure.


----------



## Chandu

GrumpyBear said:


> Here is a link you may find useful, and bottom of page 23 is the breakdown, no coin flip.
> http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/tou...wc_south_africa_2010_regulations_en_14123.pdf


Ahem, I went to page 23 of that document and can't see anything related to that on that page. However, at bottom of page 41 I see:



> The ranking of each team in each group will be determined as follows:
> a) greatest number of points obtained in all group matches;
> b) goal difference in all group matches;
> c) greatest number of goals scored in all group matches.
> If two or more teams are equal on the basis of the above three criteria,
> their rankings will be determined as follows:
> d) greatest number of points obtained in the group matches between
> the teams concerned;
> e) goal difference resulting from the group matches between the
> teams concerned;
> f) greater number of goals scored in all group matches between the
> teams concerned;
> g) drawing of lots by the FIFA Organising Committee.


It is the last "g) drawing of lots by the FIFA Organising Committee." that has me concerned. What the hell does that mean? I'm pretty sure that's exactly same as the coin-toss thing which is being talked about.

BTW to kikkenit2: Harry Kewell's Australia handball call was a clear-cut penalty and red card. Absolutely no dispute about that.


----------



## GrumpyBear

kikkenit2 said:


> Thanks GBear. I studied up before I posted. If the US ties 0-0 and England ties 2-2 wednesday I believe they are tied in every way. Therefore a 50/50 coin flip (they call it something else). If this is wrong please be more specific how. I'm not gonna read the whole rulebook. I found a simple link that explained the world cup tiebreaker rule. That is why I want the US to score more. If they lose they are out. If the US wins they move on, but if they tie and England ties then England has to score *exactly* 2 more goals than the US to force the coin flip. I hope this doesn't happen. If they tie in every way what is the result? This world cup is pretty fun.


Yes, if England scores 2 more goals than the US, then we are tied up, if England has a tie game with more than 2pts, the USA is screwed. There is NO Coin flip though. Its done by a draw, I just posted ALL the ways a tie is decided, in the order, before a draw system is used. No coin flip involved, and 2 ties don't mean we are all tied up.

AHEM, Yes on Page 41 of the Guide it says the break down, on all 4 of my computers when you open the PDF file its on 23 page of 29 pages, as the default layout, is double pages, and page 23 has page 40 on the left and 41 on the right. Since this is the same way on 4 different computers, I posted it that way. Granted if some are blind and have to open up the document larger than default, they will have a different amount of pdf pages.

If England wins in a 3-3 tie, vs a USA 0-0 tie, with 3 goals different in soccer scoring, hence alot more than the USA, even in a with both teams tieing, England would go on, and the USA would be left out. There is alot more to figuring out a tie in this scenerio. So once again in *ORDER*

*tiebreakers are used as follows:*

*Greatest number of points obtained in the group matches between the teams concerned; 
goal difference resulting from the group matches between the teams concerned; 
greater number of goals scored in all group matches between the teams concerned; 
drawing of lots by the FIFA Organising Committee. (i.e., determining team positions at random)*

As you can see alot more goes into the tie breaking system.
http://www.cupcalculator.com/#groupc


----------



## kikkenit2

GrumpyBear said:


> drawing of lots by the FIFA Organising Committee. (i.e., determining team positions at random).


Neither one of us wants this complete tie to happen but if it does how is a random draw any different than a coin flip? 
Pick a number out of a hat. Higher number wins? Curious but really who cares. My point is it may not be decided on the field. 
This is a controversial rule. At least in the following rounds ties will be played on correct? Even a shootout is better than drawing lots.


----------



## GrumpyBear

kikkenit2 said:


> Neither one of us wants this complete tie to happen but if it does how is a random draw any different than a coin flip?
> Pick a number out of a hat. Higher number wins? Curious but really who cares. My point is it may not be decided on the field.
> This is a controversial rule. At least in the following rounds ties will be played on correct? Even a shootout is better than drawing lots.


Nope, I would much prefer, for the US to just win vs Algeria, and put the issue to rest. I will be watching 140 with 144 in the PiP window. Playing both games at the same time makes a lot of sense, but hard on the TV viewer.


----------



## kikkenit2

GrumpyBear said:


> Nope, I would much prefer, for the US to just win vs Algeria, and put the issue to rest. I will be watching 140 with 144 in the PiP window. Playing both games at the same time makes a lot of sense, but hard on the TV viewer.


I agree. If we can't beat Algeria why move on anyway? Only because England has been pitiful and boring while the Yanks have been crazy all over the place exciting. So i'll take a tie to move on. They have to play simultaneously, otherwise they will play to not lose etc. which they will do anyway. Everyone will be watching the other score in group C. I have directv so I can't do pip but I do have previous. Can't wait til wednesday.


----------



## Chandu

Hahahahahahahahaha so hilarious, how about Champions Italia not being able to beat minnow New Zealand!!! New Zealand scored the first goal in the match! And it was certainly not scored from an offside position. The guy who scored the NZ goal on free kick was in fact offside at the moment ball bounced off of another New Zealander's header. But it hit Fabio Cannavaro after that. I looked at a picture freeze frame, and it in fact looked like a handball, hitting Cannavaro's hand. Then, it fell into the path of the NZ player who scored that shocking goal. Since a goal was already scored, any handball call was a moot point due to advantage. But the ball touching Cannavaro at that point in any way (irrespective of handball) nullified any question of offside.

The Italian goal on the other hand came off of a bogus penalty call. De Rossi (same red card De Rossi from 4 years ago elbowing American Brian McBride in face drawing blood) dived without a doubt on that call. Of course his shirt was pulled, meaning he was fouled. But all it deserved was a yellow card for shirt pulling and re-taking free kick. But De Rossi had to dive staying true to the reputation.

What does it tell about state of Italian football at this point? They need to earn their only goal against a weak team like New Zealand with a penalty earned by diving and cheating.









BTW, how about that shameless Malian referee Koman Coulibaly being 4th official in that Italia - New Zealand match? I thought he should've been thrown out already, going home to Mali. I certainly didn't like seeing him as the 4th official (communicating with coaches, working substitutions and stoppage time displays etc.)


----------



## naijai

North Korea gets a big time whooping today. I wouldn't want to be a member of the team today


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

naijai said:


> North Korea gets a big time whooping today. I wouldn't want to be a member of the team today


7 goals WOW!


----------



## cmasia

Can someone please tell Alexi Lalas he is:

A) Not the host
B) Not a comedian
c) Not adding anything to the studio shows

He gets worse every single day!

By the way, Chile, who have played great football, will rue all those missed chances against Honduras and Switzerland. They will probably be the only side with 6 points to go home after the group stages.


----------



## naijai

JACKIEGAGA said:


> 7 goals WOW!


Germany did worse to Saudi Arabia in the 2002 World cup
http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/archive/edition=4395/results/matches/match=43950004/report.html

Additional Teams that did really bad

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/soccer/world-cup-2010/writers/rob_smyth/06/14/worst.teams/index.html


----------



## GrumpyBear

naijai said:


> Germany did worse to Saudi Arabia in the 2002 World cup
> http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/archive/edition=4395/results/matches/match=43950004/report.html
> 
> Additional Teams that did really bad
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/soccer/world-cup-2010/writers/rob_smyth/06/14/worst.teams/index.html


How about Australia 31-0 pasting of American Samoa, in a qualifying match for the 2002 FIFA World Cup.


----------



## Chandu

cmasia said:


> Can someone please tell Alexi Lalas he is:
> 
> A) Not the host
> B) Not a comedian
> c) Not adding anything to the studio shows
> 
> He gets worse every single day!


How does stupid Lalas keep getting this freebie job time after time anyway? He must have access to some blackmailing information about some ESPN executives. He was nothing but a hack during his playing days. Only qualifications he had were his stupid beard and hair and inability to play his cheap guitar. "First modern generation American to play in Serie A (for Padova)", yeah right.  In today's professionalized American scene he wouldn't be able to hold a candle to any Serie A. He has always been and always will be a wannabe hack in all respects - player/broadcasting/music/managerial.

It was embarrassing on Sunday with him and Juergen Klinsmann sitting side by side. I recall Bob Ley mentioned Juergen's pedigree as a coach, taking Germany to 3rd place match in World Cup 2006, as well as his illustrious playing career both for Germany and several top level clubs. Lalas gave this goofball look to Juergen and as usual some guttural diarrhea was about to start spewing out of his mouth. It was as if he was some authority to be able to make a comment. (And Lalas has a conviction that he's obliged to barf like a donkey about anything and everything under the sun, most of which he has no clue about.) Exactly at this point, Juergen gave this coolest, nonchalant look to him like: "Shut the **** up you moron, as always you don't know what the **** you're about to say". It was the funniest moment which totally shut him up. It wasn't an unprofessional moment from a broadcasting sense, but I just got a big laugh out of it!! 

If ESPN at least wants an entertaining American voice, they may have to wait until Jimmy Conrad retires. He doesn't have a big pedigree either, but far better, entertaining personality. ESPN managed to mutually piss off Eric Wynalda. But Wynalda's problem was as if he always had chips on his shoulders, with his "crusade versus rest of the world attitude" that got tiring very fast.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

GrumpyBear said:


> How about Australia 31-0 pasting of American Samoa, in a qualifying match for the 2002 FIFA World Cup.


*31* holy crap!


----------



## naijai

JACKIEGAGA said:


> *31* holy crap!


if i were the ref i would have asked for an end of the game after the 15th goal


----------



## Chandu

Getting ready in time for tomorrow, come on it's time to beat Algeria!!!!


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> France don't deserve to be there in the first place. It should've been the Republic of Ireland playing there in their place. What goes around comes around. I hope France have a repeat of their pathetic showing in 2002, and not like being 2006 runners-up.





JACKIEGAGA said:


> I hope France dosent make it out of this round


Oh yeah, BTW forgot to say: Good riddance!!! Nobody will miss them, not even the French public.


----------



## Chandu

And continuing with the theme:



naijai said:


> Go Nigeria!!!


They were way over there heads, after stupidity of indiscipline red-card against Greece. But to be fair, in spite of that they were alive till the last moment. Yakubu had one of the most embarrassing misses I've seen, something a kindergarten kid could've scored on. Although he did make amends for it immediately on a penalty, all in vain.

This continues disastrous showing by African teams. Nigeria, South Africa, Cameroon all gone. Hopefully Algeria will be joining the line later today!!! :lol: Cote d' Ivoire are not secure. Ghana looks somewhat secure, but we'll find out later today if they can survive.



Chandu said:


> Also, Park Ji Sung is fantastic! After USA, I'll be rooting for South Korea.





Chandu said:


> Fantastic to see solid performances from both South Korea and Japan so far! Clearly shows that the 2002 success they both had as co-hosts were no flukes. They both have a lot to show for about the fundamentals of the game. Should be enough to shut up the whiners that such "weak" teams are crowding up the World Cup...


Well, how about that for South Korea!!!!! I'll continue rooting for them as my 2nd choice after USA. Nothing sure about Japan as they still need to face Denmark. But it's incredible that South Korea and Park Ji Sung's heroics have made it to the second round on African soil, while African teams have been dropping like flies.

Fun to be continued in few more hours.

GO USA!!!!!


----------



## naijai

Chandu said:


> And continuing with the theme:
> *They were way over there heads, after stupidity of indiscipline red-card against Greece. But to be fair, in spite of that they were alive till the last moment. Yakubu had one of the most embarrassing misses I've seen, something a kindergarten kid could've scored on. Although he did make amends for it immediately on a penalty, all in vain*.
> 
> This continues disastrous showing by African teams. Nigeria, South Africa, Cameroon all gone. Hopefully Algeria will be joining the line later today!!! :lol: Cote d' Ivoire are not secure. Ghana looks somewhat secure, but we'll find out later today if they can survive.


They were disorgarnized, played without any enthusiasm and there is no forgiveness for Yakubu's miss . They can do better and have done better before. This new team does not have the discipline of the older Super Eagles; all they want to do is showcase their individual talents but hopefully they have learnt from this and we shall be waiting for 2014 and hopefully we do better than this horrible outing


----------



## Chandu

What the **** coach, he's selected Bornstein at leftback, and no place for Goodson as center-back. I don't have good feeling about this selection.


----------



## Chandu

Dempsey was not offside!!! I can't believe it, we continue to get robbed of perfectly good goals! There is no point in participating in these competitions with such rigged officiating.

England is up 1-0 against Slovenija - Jermain DeFoe.


----------



## Chandu

Jozy Altidore doing his best with his Yakubu impersonation there, with an open net begging. Thank you coach for continuing to insist on this slowpoke and not giving a chance to Edson Buddle who was red hot as a forward before the competition started.

Keeping tally of points USA has been robbed off in 2 consecutive matches so far: 4. Yeah, but it's no big deal really.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Chandu.... how is the heart?

That last pole ringer was just painfull...


----------



## Chandu

Earl Bonovich said:


> Chandu.... how is the heart?
> 
> That last pole ringer was just painfull...


Oh no, Dempsey doing his best to do Wayne Rooney impersonation, hitting post on open net!!! It was harder to miss it than score.


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> Thank you coach for continuing to insist on this slowpoke and not giving a chance to Edson Buddle who was red hot as a forward before the competition started.


Alright, here we go finally, hopefully!


----------



## Chandu

Dempsey takes elbow to face drawing blood in the box, should've been straight red card on the Algerian and a penalty to USA, nothing given!!


----------



## Chandu

GO USA!!!!!

LANDON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sigma1914

Freaking amazing ending!


----------



## GrumpyBear

sigma1914 said:


> Freaking amazing ending!


WOW, Just an amazing finish, is all I can say.


----------



## Chandu

USA better than England, topping the group!

Next up is whoever of Srbija, Deutschland or Ghana (or even Australia technically alive). We'll find out next opponent later today.


----------



## sigma1914

Chandu said:


> USA better than England, topping the group!
> 
> Next up is whoever of Srbija, Deutschland or Ghana (or even Australia technically alive). We'll find out next opponent later today.


I really hope Germany wins their group. I don't want to be torn between USA/Germany in the round of 16.


----------



## naijai

Excellent work from the Entire Team, Persistent to the end they deserve their win


----------



## Chandu

sigma1914 said:


> I really hope Germany wins their group. I don't want to be torn between USA/Germany in the round of 16.


Hahahahaha, there you go now to my discussion earlier in the beginning of this thread. If you're an American citizen and not a German citizen, you cannot possibly even think about rooting against us!!!


----------



## sigma1914

Chandu said:


> Hahahahaha, there you go now to my discussion earlier in the beginning of this thread. If you're an American citizen and not a German citizen, you cannot possibly even think about rooting against us!!!


I wouldn't root against either of them. I'd be torn...


----------



## GrumpyBear

sigma1914 said:


> I wouldn't root against either of them. I'd be torn...


Yep, 
I am in the same boat. Come on Germany, win the game today, so US plays Ghanna, and I put of being torn until later.
I am so happy for Team USA today.
I think this World Cup, with the controversy in the Solevina game, about the goal that should have counted, the amazing comeback in that same game. The late drama scores vs England and Algeria, will go along ways in getting attention to even more American's.


----------



## texasmoose

*DONOVAN'S GOLDEN GOAL!!!!!!* catapults TEAM USA to GROUP C Title & advance to the Knockout Round! How sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet was this one! About time things went are way, after so many blown calls & near misses!


----------



## Hutchinshouse

USA

!pride


----------



## Chris Blount

Great game! I'm not really a big soccer watcher (I like playing it more) but I think I just got the World Cup fever. Go USA!!!


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> This continues disastrous showing by African teams. Nigeria, South Africa, Cameroon all gone.


OK, so keeping with this tally of African teams dropping like flies:



> Hopefully Algeria will be joining the line later today!!! :lol:


Mission accomplished by USA. 

So now it is officially Nigeria, South Africa, Cameroon and Algeria as list of African teams knocked out.



> Cote d' Ivoire are not secure.


And that's only an understatement, considering the goal-fest which Portugal put up against North Korea. I consider them as good as gone.



> Ghana looks somewhat secure, but we'll find out later today if they can survive.


Their game is kicking off in 10 more mins. Could they be the last torch-bearers left standing for Africa or may get eliminated too?


----------



## GrumpyBear

ESPN just showed, and I just recorded 1 minute Video on my DVR, the overhead cam shot, of the scoring play. 
I know Donovan scored, but Tim Howard is the MVP, that pass he makes to Donvoan all the way to the midfield line, is what made the chance possible. Man the spacing the guys kept was fantastic. Will be showing that video to the kids this summer, when practice starts up again.


----------



## Chandu

I was nervous about Bornstein, but he redeemed fine as a left-back till he was substituted. But I think that's only because Algerie were so poor. They weren't interested in scoring a goal at all, let alone winning the match. For the next match, I wonder what the situation will be. Gooch hasn't looked as a world class center-back and the opposition is only going to get harder. At next levels of the tournament, one mistake by a center-back and you're dead.

One guy that has really stood out for me as a pillar in all 3 USA matches has been Steve Cherundolo at right-back. The guy was phenomenal against England.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

USA deserved to be there and the even won their group. What a game


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Next up for me Im rooting for Italy


----------



## Chandu

Whoa!!!! What a quality goal by Oezil, a left-footed rocket from outside the box into upper left of the net. Deutschland!!!

If things stand this way, USA will play against Ghana on Saturday, and Africans won't be out of round of 16. The Srbija vs. Australia match looking a lot like USA-Algerie with only one side interested in winning i.e. Srbija. Still 0-0 in that match.


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> The Srbija vs. Australia match looking a lot like USA-Algerie with only one side interested in winning i.e. Srbija. Still 0-0 in that match.


Oops, said it too soon.  And out of nowhere, Australia surprise with a great headed goal by Cahill!!! And back to back followed by another one!!! 2-0 to them, Srbija looks like will be knocked out.

It may not help Australia though, as they still need a lot more to overcome goal differential against Ghana. 15 more mins left.


----------



## Chandu

It's all over, was too little too late for Australia. Actually Srbija scored 1 more goal on Australian goalkeeper's error, and missed another empty net chance late.

Deutschland 1 - 0 Ghana

Ghana played very good but had nothing to show for. So now, it will be in round of 16:

USA vs. Ghana on Saturday
England vs Deutschland on Sunday

We will certainly take on Ghana, much better chances for USA with this setup. Ghana of course has chips of entire African continent on their shoulders now (there is no way in hell Cote d'Ivoire is going through), so it will be intense. For USA to take another African opponent in succession in elimination match (and a sub-Saharan African at that, as opposed to North African), it is going to be very intense.

Good thing for USA I feel is, Ghana despite all their talent seem to lack in discipline and organization. It's going to be a fun weekend! (Of course, there are couple of more days of group eliminations to go.  )


----------



## GrumpyBear

Chandu said:


> It's all over, was too little too late for Australia. Actually Srbija scored 1 more goal on Australian goalkeeper's error, and missed another empty net chance late.
> 
> Deutschland 1 - 0 Ghana
> 
> Ghana played very good but had nothing to show for. So now, it will be in round of 16:
> 
> USA vs. Ghana on Saturday
> England vs Deutschland on Sunday
> 
> We will certainly take on Ghana, much better chances for USA with this setup. Ghana of course has chips of entire African continent on their shoulders now (there is no way in hell Cote d'Ivoire is going through), so it will be intense. For USA to take another African opponent in succession in elimination match (and a sub-Saharan African at that, as opposed to North African), it is going to be very intense.
> 
> Good thing for USA I feel is, Ghana despite all their talent seem to lack in discipline and organization. It's going to be a fun weekend! (Of course, there are couple of more days of group eliminations to go.  )


This weekends games are going to be REALLY good. Only potential snoozer is Uraguay vs South Korea.


----------



## Chandu

President Bill Clinton with forward Hercules Gomez after the match:










Bill Clinton to U.S. soccer team: "You are amazing!"



> Minutes after Landon Donovan scored the stunning extra-time goal that won a critical World Cup match against Algeria, Bill Clinton and several of his aides and friends (including former Democratic National Committee Chairman Terry McAuliffe) were escorted downstairs to the U.S. team's locker room. The American players roared with pride as the former president (and honorary chairman of the committee bidding to bring the World Cup to the U.S. in 2018 or 2022) walked in.
> 
> After a round of embraces, handshakes and high fives, he spoke briefly about his joy in their victory: " I'm proud of you because you didn't let the frustration of all the shots that you almost made get you down. You are amazing!"


----------



## cmasia

Chandu,

Before your tear ducts explode over Clinton's concern for the US team, you should know someone had to explain to him Dempsey's effort in the first half was ruled offside.

He had no clue, and was cheering long, long, long after the flag was up. And was still cheering after play had resumed. Sepp Blatter was embarrassed. And I never thought I'd ever say that.

I'm as thrilled as you with our advance, but posting a pic of Clinton with a guy who was taken off at HT is a bit disturbing.

Yes, I've had several beers tonight.


----------



## camo

I would of watched but I was busy watching my new grass grow. 
I did record the game as usual and fast-f to the first score at 91 minutes. 
Go USA :hurah:


----------



## Chandu

Cool, I'll reply to you in slightly reverse order. BTW, before making any other comments: You're aware that Clinton is honorary chairman of bid trying to bring World Cup 2018 or 2022 to USA, right?



cmasia said:


> Yes, I've had several beers tonight.


Good on you, as you should be celebrating such big achievement for the team in style!!! 



> Before your tear ducts explode over Clinton's concern for the US team, you should know someone had to explain to him Dempsey's effort in the first half was ruled offside.
> 
> He had no clue, and was cheering long, long, long after the flag was up. And was still cheering after play had resumed. Sepp Blatter was embarrassed. And I never thought I'd ever say that.


Wait. Were you physically in attendance or something, or had access to alternate footage than standard world-feed which all of us see on ESPN/Univision? I went back and looked at all 5 of Clinton sightings during the coverage and can't find any conclusive proof of what you say.

15:13 minute mark of match, Blatter making small-talk comment to Clinton

21:00 minute mark of match (soon after the offside incident), Clinton looking glum, but not in any communication with Blatter.

1 hour 13 min mark of my recording during half-time. I feel this is the one you're referring to. Shows Clinton getting up from his chair and keeps clapping cheerfully. But both Blatter and the guy on Clinton's other side are sitting stiff not getting up. Both of them, especially Blatter making gesture to Clinton with their finger which doesn't look very positive and encouraging. Clinton still continues to be cheerful, slightly semi-confused, continues clapping and finally sits down. I have no conclusive reason to believe that this necessarily had anything to do with the offside call. It could've been about any other call, such as a free-kick called in USA's favor. Who knows?

80:06 minute mark of match, Clinton biting nails, Blatter looks like couldn't care less.

2 hour 16 min mark of my recording after the famous victory. Some guy in seat ahead of Clinton unexpectedly puts an Algerian scarf around Clinton's neck. What what that all about?  Obviously Clinton in big celebratory mood.

Then I found following couple of random musings which seem to say what you're saying. But they're just that, musings. Nothing conclusive.

Bill is Blattered by the offside rule



> Bill Clinton is in South Africa and attended the World Cup game today between the USA and Algeria. The camera caught his very puzzled expression after his country had a goal disallowed.
> 
> It was clear that Sepp Blatter, the FIFA president sitting next to him, was attempting to explain to the ex-president the off-side rule.


Was it clear really? I can't say for sure, as I said before.

http://blogs.rep-am.com/time_out/2010/06/23/u-s-faces-algeria-with-plenty-on-the-line/



> Just in: Both ESPN announcers convinced we wuz robbed again on goal. Clinton unsure in his box seat.
> 
> Just in: FIFA boss Blatter trying to explain offside rule to Clinton &#8230; actually, I don't know this but imagine that would be an interesting discussion.


Yeah, this guy didn't really know it. He just made it up. I wonder if this was the source of all these rumors about Clinton's being clueless about offside controversy.

I mean considering it says here that he's pretty knowledgeable about the sport, that theory doesn't hold water.

Former President Clinton Speaks On World Cup 2010



> Clinton demonstrated a pretty good knowledge of soccer, which he was first exposed to as a Rhodes Scholar in the Great Britain during the 1960s. He said he has read Franklin Foer's book How Soccer Explains the World...





> I'm as thrilled as you with our advance, but posting a pic of Clinton with a guy who was taken off at HT is a bit disturbing.


[John McEnroe] Wow, you can't be serious!!! [/John McEnroe]

Man!!! As I posted from earlier link, Clinton walked into the locker room post-match at some random moment when players were celebrating. Some of them maybe weren't dressed appropriately for taking pictures for public consumption. And from the sounds of it, they didn't particularly interrupt just because Clinton walked in. He happened to have his pictures taken with whoever was dressed properly. Do you honestly think he was thinking like: "Oh, you're that untouchable Gomez dude who was taken off at half-time, I don't want to be seen pictured with you."? 

Seriously, I happened to post whatever first picture I could find from player twitter pages, and it was Gomez's. It was a great honorary moment for players that (past) president of the country they are proudly representing happens to stop by to congratulate them. And you're calling it disturbing with which player such picture was posted?!?!?!

With captain Carlos Bocanegra:










With the coach:










OK, so here I have another picture this time with Edson Buddle instead; bite me! :eek2: (Won't let me directly embed picture, so trying attachment instead.)


----------



## Chandu

camo said:


> I would of watched but I was busy watching my new grass grow.












Fannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnntastic!!!!!
























Thanks so much for letting us know!! I had noted your past updates already, but my little black notebook ran out of pages. So I went and bought a new little brown notebook specially for noting this down.

BTW, does the growth of this grass of yours need to be tailored differently, depending on whether a team will be using 4-4-2 formation to play over it as opposed to 3-5-2? Wait, the grass is being grown for a pitch to play on, right?



> *Go USA*


Thanks!!! :joy: :biggthump


----------



## GrumpyBear

Ok,
who else is exhausted after watching the Slovakia vs Italy game?
That has to be one of the top games of the WC so far. 

US had the BEST finish in a game yesterday.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

camo said:


> I would of watched but I was busy watching my new grass grow.
> I did record the game as usual and fast-f to the first score at 91 minutes.
> Go USA :hurah:


Is it Kentucky Blue Grass


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

GrumpyBear said:


> Ok,
> who else is exhausted after watching the Slovakia vs Italy game?
> That has to be one of the top games of the WC so far.
> 
> US had the BEST finish in a game yesterday.


Yes it was now I will root for USA and Germany


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha so hilarious, how about Champions Italia not being able to beat minnow New Zealand!!!
> 
> The Italian goal on the other hand came off of a bogus penalty call.
> 
> What does it tell about state of Italian football at this point? They need to earn their only goal against a weak team like New Zealand with a penalty earned by diving and cheating.





GrumpyBear said:


> who else is exhausted after watching the Slovakia vs Italy game?


Me so happy, me so happy, woooohooooo!!!! :jumpingja

France (runners up of 2006) disgraced first, and now Italia (holding 2006 champions) back home on an early flight! It had never happened before that champions and runners up were knocked out in 1st round. What's more, Italia finished bottom of the group. Coming 4th in a group which had New Zealand (probably considered weakest by most, except North Korea) and Slovensko (a team appearing in World Cup for the first time ever).

There will be a new champion!! The Champion has been dethroned!!! The emperor has no clothes!!! 

Also how about Marcelo Lippi not bothering to shake Slovakian coach's hand after the match, storming off of the pitch? After that French punk Domenech flatly refused to shake hands with Carlos Alberto Pereira (South Africa's Brasilian coach, a very respected man in the profession), similar incident repeated. I had great respect for Marcelo Lippi before this. I especially fondly remember his coaching days for Juventus, when he was nothing but a genius. I'm very sad to say, I've totally lost all respect for him after this incident. To see him walk off the pitch without even acknowledging presence of the opposing winner coach, let alone looking him in the eye and shaking his hands, that was utterly disgusting. Not only did Lippi disrespect entire nation of Slovensko, he disrespected rest of the world and the sport! Why such disgraceful lack of class? Is it a coincidence that both coaches with such ugly behavior were coaches for 2 finalist teams from 2006? I wish FIFA starts imposing harsh penalties for such behavior from now on.









About the match itself:

To be fair, there were complicated situations in the 2nd half. Still not known for sure if the ball had not completely crossed the line on 1st disallowed Italian goal. Also I'm not 100% sure if disallowed Italian goal for offside was really offside. They showed 1 freeze picture which wasn't an overhead shot. It was at an angle which showed Italian strikers upper body (torso) marginally offside. For USA's offside controversy with Clint Dempsey goal, they showed an overhead shot with easy to see parallel lines. I don't know if ESPN had computer generated that shot with ESPN Axis or if it was from world feed. Why couldn't they show similar shot for the Italian incident? I feel it was very difficult to make such quick offside decision, any part of attacking players body being ahead of last defender. It could be as minuscule as a piece of sock, small part of shoulder. To make these calls for a human eye when there is high speed action seems very hard.

For Dempsey's disallowed goal, I have no doubt it was incorrectly called offside. For the Italian disallowed goal, I have a strong hunch it wasn't really offside.

Having said that, just like France I'm shedding few tears for Italia. They had themselves to blame for getting into such pathetic situation in the first place. Not being able to beat New Zealand and having to resort to fake diving to earn penalty for a Champion team, what an utter joke! For big part of last match, they looked directionless without inspiration. It was as if they were trying to copy France and England's ineptitude. They were unlucky to have lost Buffon and Pirlo for big part of competitions to injury. The 2nd choice goalkeeper after Buffon's injury never instilled any confidence. He had this perpetual "deer in the headlights" look. A team which relied so much on a single player Pirlo for creativity, they didn't deserve to go through. Lippi was guilty of having stuck with Peppe and Iaquinta in spite of their ineptitude time after time.

I love Italia in general, their food, love for art, all sorts of things about Italian people and culture. But I can't really say the same thing about Italian football. The reputation they've earned about diving, faking injuries, whining, trying to earn bogus penalties and what not is sad. Few people will shed tears for this Italian team not being there.



JACKIEGAGA said:


> Is it Kentucky Blue Grass


OK I suppose, let's not feed the troll anymore!  Let's get behind our country and our team!!


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> Fantastic to see solid performances from both South Korea and Japan so far! Clearly shows that the 2002 success they both had as co-hosts were no flukes. They both have a lot to show for about the fundamentals of the game. Should be enough to shut up the whiners that such "weak" teams are crowding up the World Cup...





Chandu said:


> Nothing sure about Japan as they still need to face Denmark. But it's incredible that South Korea and Park Ji Sung's heroics have made it to the second round on African soil, while African teams have been dropping like flies.


Wow, just wow about these teams from Asia!! After South Korea, what heart showed by Nippon against Danmark!!! Those 2 free kick goals, first by Honda and second by other Japanese dude were the sweetest set-piece goals seen in World Cup so far. I mean, one curling into the upper left corner, followed by next one curling into upper right!! What more could you ask for, seeing the new Jabulani balls being put to work.

I say, FIFA needs to take a long hard look at all qualifications spots they've been giving teams from Africa. On African soil itself, they've shown little aptitude, organization or discipline. Other than Ghana, not a single team manages to make it to second round. Instead teams from Asia like South Korea and Nippon are showing such strong performance on African soil. (Following the total dominance from teams from South America of course.) Even Australia which now qualifies from Asian zone, they gave a good fight to Srbija. New Zealand isn't even from Asian zone. They qualified from the weakest Oceania zone. They showed more heart than a number of these African teams. New Zealand is going home undefeated, having earned 3 draws in 3 matches and having scored 2 good goals against bigger opposition. That is the true Cinderella story of this tournament.

I think FIFA needs to take away at least one qualification spot from Africa and award it to Asia for the good show their teams have put on.


----------



## Chandu

GrumpyBear said:


> ESPN just showed, and I just recorded 1 minute Video on my DVR, the overhead cam shot, of the scoring play.
> I know Donovan scored, but Tim Howard is the MVP, that pass he makes to Donvoan all the way to the midfield line, is what made the chance possible. Man the spacing the guys kept was fantastic. Will be showing that video to the kids this summer, when practice starts up again.


I haven't been able to catch this video either from ESPN Sportscenter or on youtube. However, I've managed to find an equivalent version which shows the entire sequence started by Tim Howard. It is not an overhead shot, instead amateur filmed by someone in the stands.

I would highly urge you to take a look at this video, it tells an epic story. It is textbook instruction material for coaches.

[youtubehd]Y58uEHWLXxg[/youtubehd]

This video is a beautiful illustration of offensive responsibilities on distribution for a goalkeeper. Anytime I hear clueless one-dimensional simpletons stating that the sole job of a goalkeeper is to stop goals, I get really, really upset. One of the greatest goalkeepers to have ever played, Peter Schmeichel (Danmark and for most part Manchester United), his biggest strength was doing great offensive distribution. His ability to setup incredibly fast goals on the other side of pitch on the dime, they were out of this world.

Tim Howard truly was world class in his distribution there. Of course, I've seen him doing such great distribution work both for USA and Everton before, setting up big goals. I was hardly surprised.


----------



## armophob

awhhhaww...yaaaaaaaaaaahhhhnnnnnnnn


----------



## Chandu

armophob said:


> awhhhaww...yaaaaaaaaaaahhhhnnnnnnnn


Exactly, yeshshshshsha!!! Better translated as:










Meanwhile:

Gathering around speakerphone for phone call from President Obama



> ...pic of the entire soccer squad gathering by a speakerphone tonight at the team hotel in South Africa -- where we're told Obama informed them, "that while he was meeting with General Petraeus in the Oval Office, he could hear the rest of the West Wing erupt when Landon Donovan scored the game-winner."...


Obama congratulation call transcript

31 more hours to go for kickoff, the countdown, baby!!!! Bring on Ghana!!!!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Go USA!!


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> Cote d' Ivoire are not secure.





Chandu said:


> And that's only an understatement, considering the goal-fest which Portugal put up against North Korea. I consider them as good as gone.





Chandu said:


> ...there is no way in hell Cote d'Ivoire is going through...


Hardly surprising, as it's official now. All African teams except Ghana have dropped like flies. So, it's not just USA vs. Ghana tomorrow.

Rather, now it is USA vs. the entire continent of Africa!!!

Wow, on African soil can it get any more intense than that in terms of pressure!?!?!?!

16 more hours to go for kickoff!!!


----------



## Chandu

And finally rounding off the 1st round:



Chandu said:


> After seeing the impressive display of beautiful, flowing football Chile put up, Spain look like they need to get their act together fast.


Didn't quite work out that way. What a dope-head mistake by the Chilean goalkeeper! In a single moment of madness, he needlessly let his team down. They have qualified. But because of that stupidity, now they have daunting task of facing Brasil in the 2nd round instead of Portugal.



cmasia said:


> By the way, Chile, who have played great football, will rue all those missed chances against Honduras and Switzerland. They will probably be the only side with 6 points to go home after the group stages.


I guess, the least they're satisfied with is it didn't turn out that way.



Chandu said:


> ...the total dominance from teams from South America...


All South American teams qualified to the 2nd round, which is a big achievement. In fact Chile losing to España was the only loss for a South American team. Late in the match, I kept hoping that Chile would score an equalizing goal and achieve undefeated 1st round record for South America. Whatever I guess. They seem to be happy just to have made it to next round.

Now the real tournament starts!!!!!!!!


----------



## camo

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Is it Kentucky Blue Grass


Actually it is a noxious Weeds grass one of the Arizona Range Grasses designed to keep foreign weeds from festering and taking ground in Arizona.


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> I haven't been able to catch this video either from ESPN Sportscenter or on youtube. However, I've managed to find an equivalent version which shows the entire sequence started by Tim Howard. It is not an overhead shot, instead amateur filmed by someone in the stands.
> 
> I would highly urge you to take a look at this video, it tells an epic story. It is textbook instruction material for coaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video is a beautiful illustration of offensive responsibilities on distribution for a goalkeeper. Anytime I hear clueless one-dimensional simpletons stating that the sole job of a goalkeeper is to stop goals, I get really, really upset. One of the greatest goalkeepers to have ever played, Peter Schmeichel (Danmark and for most part Manchester United), his biggest strength was doing great offensive distribution. His ability to setup incredibly fast goals on the other side of pitch on the dime, they were out of this world.
> 
> Tim Howard truly was world class in his distribution there. Of course, I've seen him doing such great distribution work both for USA and Everton before, setting up big goals. I was hardly surprised.


BTW, there was a detailed article which went up earlier exactly about this topic:

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/world-cup/columns/story/_/id/5319437/ce/us/us-win-owes-lot-tim-howard-arm?cc=5901&ver=us

In it Howard is very humble when he says that he's not a big thrower and all that great on distribution. As I said earlier, I respectfully disagree with him.  In fact, I do think he has phenomenal distribution skills.



> The U.S. goalkeepers don't practice throwing; they perform no throwing drills, set no time aside for it. Their arms are their arms. Marcus Hahnemann, one of the team's reserve keepers, will sometimes pull out a football -- as in an American football, a pigskin -- for them to toss around to warm up their shoulders, but that's the sum of it since they've been in South Africa.
> 
> They have talked, however, about the Jabulani -- the controversial World Cup ball from adidas -- and how it's a better throwing ball than a kicking ball. "Throwing with it is definitely more accurate," Hahnemann said Wednesday night. The ball's seeming lightness, as well as the altitude here in South Africa, has also allowed it to carry farther than usual. The keepers have found their throws have more distance.
> 
> "I'm not a big thrower," Howard said after the game. "But if there's a plus to the ball, it goes."
> 
> The combination of greater distance and accuracy means that the keepers have been more reliant on their arms. Not long before he made his critical throw to Donovan, Howard had thrown another ball to him over the head of Algerian defender Nadir Belhadj. The carry had surprised him, and that stuck in his head.


My countdown clock keeps ticking, 12 more hours to kickoff!!!!!!!

:flag: !pride


----------



## camo

Chandu said:


> My countdown clock keeps ticking, 12 more hours to kickoff!!!!!!!
> 
> :flag: !pride


Got the DVR set and ready to rumble with the Fast-Forward button.
Go USA


----------



## Chandu

camo said:


> Got the DVR set and ready to rumble with the Fast-Forward button.


Why do you even bother? You can go count the number of air molecules in your house followed by the number of bacteria in the growing grass. Then repeat by counting the number of leaves on trees in your town. After you're done, let me know the 3 numbers. I'll take logarithm of first number base 69, divide it by the second number, take exponent of division with the third number and note it down on page 46 of this brand new notebook I've bought for your updates. Sounds like an activity fit for the excitement for you.



> *Go USA*


----------



## camo

Chandu said:


> Why do you even bother? You can go count the number of air molecules in your house followed by the number of bacteria in the growing grass. Then repeat by counting the number of leaves on trees in your town. After you're done, let me know the 3 numbers. I'll take logarithm of first number base 69, divide it by the second number, take exponent of division with the third number and note it down on page 46 of this brand new notebook I've bought for your updates. Sounds like an activity fit for the excitement for you.


I wonder that myself why would I watch a game that the rest of the world loves and I find on par with growing grass. 
I'm actually trying to find the love you see, but unfortunately it has not come yet. I'll keep trying though.

I find it interesting the flops so many players do. The Hollywood play of the flop and the way they roll around acting like they got kicked in the nuts. Very funny and childish I think.

Unfortunately the rest of the world never played American sports like American football first. If they had soccer would be obsolete except for the hard core floppers. 
My children play soccer and I support USA in any sport. Including this one. Go USA


----------



## Chandu

camo said:


> I wonder that myself why would I watch a game that the rest of the world loves and I find on par with growing grass.
> I'm actually trying to find the love you see, but unfortunately it has not come yet. I'll keep trying though.


Truly appreciated. May help watching live with hardcore fanatics first, instead of alone in your living room. Here is a link to fan-group "American Outlaws Tucson" (noting you're in Arizona). They've posted some interesting videos on their facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/posted.php?id=143849733275&share_id=133227753356748



> I find it interesting the flops so many players do. The Hollywood play of the flop and the way they roll around acting like they got kicked in the nuts. Very funny and childish I think.


Completely agree with you there. In fact, that's not an integral part of the game at all. It's like a killer weed, predominantly part of cultures of some countries that needs to be uprooted. I'm not sure if you noticed yesterday, but American coach Bob Bradley exactly called out about this problem thinking Ghana might try pulling this crap against us today. (They did similar crap 4 years against us in Germany.)

Bradley: Punish the floppers



> "I hate to see players act like they've been hit and get away with it," Bradley said Thursday in advance of the Americans' game against Ghana on Saturday. "I would be ashamed if I was the one doing it."


He was also talking in reference to the Ivorian guy Keita who pulled this shameful crap against Brasilian Kaka last Sunday, which unfairly ended up forcing Kaka to get suspended for 1 match with a red card. Maybe the Brasil coach wanted him to rest for the last match anyway, but it should've been on his terms. Not some cheaters.



> Unfortunately the rest of the world never played American sports like American football first. If they had soccer would be obsolete except for the hard core floppers.




Are you telling me that sports called Rugby Union and Rugby League don't exist??

I don't want to take this thread off-topic, wish to keep it specific to World Cup. Tell you what. There was a loooooooooooooooooooong thread talking about these topics here a while back. Instead of regurgitating same stuff over and over (including bunch of false premises like above), I can point you to that first. That thread is locked now. But first it might help you reading over that thread some.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=81265



> My children play soccer and I support USA in any sport. Including this one. Go USA


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!

3 more hours to kickoff!!

The Uruguay vs. South Korea match going on right now. Assuming USA beats Ghana, we'll be playing the winner of this match.


----------



## yosoyellobo

How long can a team take to celebrate after scoring a goal. Thanks.


----------



## Davenlr

yosoyellobo said:


> How long can a team take to celebrate after scoring a goal. Thanks.


Longer than I can take tuning into one of the matches with the sound on, listening to those ridiculous horns blowing.


----------



## Chandu

yosoyellobo said:


> How long can a team take to celebrate after scoring a goal. Thanks.


I think it's up to a limit of 45 seconds or something, don't know the exact answer. The referee is supposed to keep track of time spent on stoppages due to that anyway. They do give yellow cards when they go on too long (for excessive celebration, time wasting etc.)


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> Also, Park Ji Sung is fantastic! After USA, I'll be rooting for South Korea.





Chandu said:


> Fantastic to see solid performances from both South Korea and Japan so far!





Chandu said:


> Well, how about that for South Korea!!!!! I'll continue rooting for them as my 2nd choice after USA.





Chandu said:


> Wow, just wow about these teams from Asia!!


Well, so much for South Korea, first one down from 2nd round. They did play reasonably good with a lot of possession, but wasted set-play after set-play before finally scoring 1 goal. Actually Uruguay were robbed of 1 penalty call on a clear handball by a Korean.

So assuming USA beat Ghana, they'll play against Uruguay (who don't look unbeatable at all BTW).

Now that South Korea is knocked out, my second choice after USA will be Argentina. But who cares about that? It's all about focusing on the correct allegiances first.

Come on USA, time to beat Ghana!!! Countdown clock says 1 more hour to kickoff!!!

*GO USA!!!!!!!*


----------



## texasmoose

It seems to be that once a player scores he likes to do an extensive dance & breaks away from his team. They try and make it all about me, look @ me! i just scored a goal, get away from me you other teammates i want to bogart the spotlight. Isn't it about the team & not the individual and eventually when the rest of the team gets to revel in it that almost 2 full minutes, if not more have eaten away the time. Soccer has very poor time management skills, these players need to shorten up the post-goal celebratory revelry & get back to the task @ hand & stop showboating! Game on!!

Also, more than any other sport, it seems that when players barely get brushed up on by the opposition that they embellish the contact & then take a not-so-well acted dive. They should get a red card for it, that would put a stop to this nonsense real quick.


----------



## Chandu

So the entire nation waited in eager anticipation, spending tons and tons of money, making travel plans, set their schedules and what not for this historic match. Not to mention big names like Bill Clinton making appearances.

And the coach decides this is the right time to throw the Ricardo Clark stink-bomb?? Why, why, why???? Why did Bob Bradley have to pull such garbage like Ricardo Clark when Maurice Edu had given everything e.g. against Algeria. Now he has wasted 1 unnecessary substitution on this trash, and fall into a hole which is totally unneeded. 

Come on now, after that stupidity fixed, Go USA!!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

1-1 USA just tied it


----------



## Chandu

Ghana defence looks garbage, and I'm very positive we'll break it down now!!


----------



## Chandu

What is wrong with the coach, has he gone mad or something??? Why isn't he making 3rd sub, already in 84 minute!! Come on, take off Altidore and bring on either Buddle or Gomez.


----------



## Chandu

Thank you coach for the Ricardo Clark stink-bomb and stinking up such a critical match, killing everything of all these 4 years we waited for.
























When the coach forcibly puts his in team in a hole with a starting lineup like that, what more is there to say?


----------



## sigma1914

Chandu said:


> Thank you coach for the Ricardo Clark stink-bomb and stinking up such a critical match, killing everything of all these 4 years we waited for.


One player on the field isn't to blame.


----------



## Chandu

sigma1914 said:


> One player on the field isn't to blame.


When a player who has never done worth jack is chosen by coach at this level, it's not the player's fault. I blame the coach more than the player for his baffling selection decisions. It was very easy to see after Edu and Feilhaber came on, and especially in the 2nd half they were playing like stallions. But coach didn't go for the jugular late in the 2nd half by bringing on his last sub. They were really on a high momentum at that time and bringing on a finisher like Gomez could've very well killed off the match. The match didn't even need to go into extra-time with right attitude.

There were multiple things that happened due to this idiotic team selection :

Forced the team to go into a hole due to 1st goal it should've never gone into to begin with.

Forced to waste 1st substitution so early around 30th minute in an elimination match. Even when a stallion comes on as a sub so early, of course he's going to be tired if the match goes into extra-time. It's the coach's job to do time management correctly and manage subs correctly.

Why, why, why did the coach decide to stink it up? I guess Bob Bradley was just not good enough at this level and for reasons I can't understand chose to shoot himself in the foot.

I honestly think this should be the last match Bob Bradley has coached for USA. He is out of his depth to push them to the next level.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

What a let down I thought USA was going to pull it off


----------



## Chandu

Oh well, I suppose I'll root for Argentina now! Go Leo Messi, be the player of the tournament!!!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Chandu said:


> Oh well, I suppose I'll root for Argentina now! Go Leo Messi, be the player of the tournament!!!!


Anyone than Brasil


----------



## Chandu

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Anyone than Brasil


In my case, the logic is anyone other than Mexico or England.

Should Argentina go down, then my next choice is Brasil.


----------



## Chandu

sigma1914 said:


> One player on the field isn't to blame.


Now that I had bit more time to digest this: I went back and looked at that incident again, this time a bit unemotionally. This time I think you're right. Tim Howard is to blame on that incident as well. Sure Ricardo Clark choked badly. But that shot on goal by Kevin Prince Boateng wasn't a high percentage shot. It was a shot on near post. No goalkeeper at this level should get beaten on their near post. Far post is understandable, but getting beaten on the near post is one of the most embarrassing things for a goalkeeper. (I recall Brasil's Maicon scored a weird goal beating North Korean goalkeeper on his near post.) Had Howard saved it, who knows maybe Clark's confidence level could've gone up. So it is not a blame on a single player alone.

I still go back to my original point that the real person to blame here is the coach. This team established a pattern of giving up early goals. (England - [on a Ricardo Clark stinker as well], Slovenija, Ghana) and then trying to crawl out of them. A consistent pattern like that shows proper lack of fearless attitude and succumbing to dumb plays like today by Clark. That is a clear blame on the coach.

I found something to slightly feel better after that crap. It was Thierry Henry actually owning up to the football sins he committed.

More from Thierry Henry and his dysfunctional France



> Henry, whose handball in their play-off victory against the Republic of Ireland sent Les Bleus to South Africa, admits perhaps justice has been served.
> 
> He said: "They always say you get what you deserve..."


----------



## GrumpyBear

Chandu said:


> Oh well, I suppose I'll root for Argentina now! Go Leo Messi, be the player of the tournament!!!!


Messi? Isn't he another one of those hand of god, goal scoreres?:eek2::lol::eek2:
Come on Germany, a team that doesn't need to use a hand on top of thier heads to score.:hurah::hurah::hurah:


----------



## Chandu

GrumpyBear said:


> Messi? Isn't he another one of those hand of god, goal scoreres?:eek2::lol::eek2:


Ahem, anything done in club football against Espanyol, Real Madrid, whatever. It's forgotten at international level. :sure:



> Come on Germany, a team that doesn't need to use a hand on top of thier heads to score.:hurah::hurah::hurah:


OK, how about this. If all of Argentina, Brasil or Nederland are eliminated, then I might think about it!!!


----------



## texasmoose

:nono2:Some horrible officiating in both matches today. England got robbed! Ok, so FIFA doesn't want to have "Replay" or any other available technologies to help prevent this travesty from happening, they should be ashamed of themselves. If they must do things old school then the least they should do is put a *goal judge behind the net*, just like they do in the NHL. England lost all momentum it could've captured going into the half. The end result might have turned out differently, but we'll never know. Here we are in 2010 & these shanannigans keep happening. Unreality!


----------



## Chandu

Sunday has been a horrible day for FIFA, an utter meltdown to their image. The England goal not given, and the first goal Argentina were awarded was bogus - clearly offside.

I wanted England and Mexico to lose more than anybody. But FIFA Fair Play is an utter joke. (As if we didn't know that from USA's 2 last group matches already.) There are billions of dollars spent on sponsorship, advertising, TV broadcasting rights, people's travel budgets, vacation time and what not. It is incomprehensible that FIFA cannot upgrade the standard of refereeing. FIFA is looking like a joke.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Yesterday's games were so good, and todays games were so bad, in the Ref'ing dept.
I am glad it happened to other teams than the USA though. My Bracket is still looking strong.


----------



## Chandu

World Cup credibility on the line



> We are talking here about the very credibility of the game. FIFA's declared and very visual policy of fair play amounts to a ceremonial flag which means nothing. If FIFA wants fair play to have any meaningful significance, it has a responsibility to ensure it delivers on its promise.
> 
> FIFA makes sure its World Cup looks fabulous. It spends enormous amounts of money ensuring the High Definition images it broadcasts around the world catches every moment of every game from every conceivable angle. In doing so it is also making its own referees look like chumps.


----------



## koji68

^
|
I agree. It's time to do something about this.


----------



## Lee L

koji68 said:


> ^
> |
> I agree. It's time to do something about this.


And FIFA has done something. They decided to not allow any controversial replays to be shown in the stadium.


----------



## Chandu

Heads need to roll very quickly. Specifically Sepp Blatter and Michel Platini, they both need to be kicked out. The sport, the tournament structure, everything is fantastic. But its implementation is rotten. Today was the first day actually I didn't feel it worth watching any matches. (Partially because of USA disappointment hangover, but also because I'm ****ed off with such corrupt idiots remaining tight-lipped about important issues.)


----------



## yosoyellobo

Question about the draw. I notice that Spain rank 2 and Portugal rank 3 meet tomorrow. Are the drawing for the brackets random?. Thanks.


----------



## sigma1914

yosoyellobo said:


> Question about the draw. I notice that Spain rank 2 and Portugal rank 3 meet tomorrow. Are the drawing for the brackets random?. Thanks.


No, it's determined before by groupings 1st & 2nd place teams.


----------



## Chandu

The ranks on the other hand are the notorious FIFA rankings.

http://www.fifa.com/worldfootball/ranking/lastranking/gender=m/fullranking.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FIFA_World_Rankings

BTW, in other news:

FIFA apologizes, says will revisit use of technology in July



> "It is obvious that after the experiences so far at this World Cup it would be a nonsense not to re-open the file on goal-line technology," said Blatter.
> 
> "We will naturally take on board the discussion on technology and have first opportunity in July at the business meeting."


So hopefully sanity may prevail this time.


----------



## Chandu

This is how I spent my Monday BTW, watching following video in protest instead of watching any matches:

[youtubehd]tkhJKAkau2A[/youtubehd]

 :lol:

No, in all seriousness I did end up watching replays of both matches. And very glad to have a day without any controversies, and very good results at that. Happy with both the Brasil and Nederland results, will root for Brasil to win that quarterfinal matchup.


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> Wow, just wow about these teams from Asia!! After South Korea, what heart showed by Nippon against Danmark!!!





Chandu said:


> Well, so much for South Korea, first one down from 2nd round.


And the last Asian team Nippon went down as well, heart-breaking on penalties against Paraguay.

I wonder if all 4 semi-final teams could end up being South American. If that happens, it would be quite something.


----------



## koji68

yosoyellobo said:


> Question about the draw. I notice that Spain rank 2 and Portugal rank 3 meet tomorrow. Are the drawing for the brackets random?. Thanks.


"The seeded teams forming Pot 1 were selected based on their standing in the October 2009 FIFA/Coca-Coal World Ranking"

http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/tou...91/fwc2010_final_draw_procedure_en_021209.pdf

The Portuguese had improved their ranking recently. They got screwed into the Brasil group and then they had to play Spain. The results from those matches seem to indicate that maybe their ranking is the result of a period of overachieving rather than real improvement on the team performance.

Portugal ranking history:

http://www.fifa.com/associations/association=por/ranking/gender=m/index.html


----------



## HarryD

Spain totally dominated... Portugal looked awful.


----------



## Chandu

HarryD said:


> Portugal looked awful.


Good riddance. I for sure won't miss not seeing Cristiano Ronaldo's ugly attitude for few more days.


----------



## Chandu

The TV ratings have been great for both ESPN family and Univision family so far.

World Cup Ratings Certify a TV Winner



> On Saturday, the United States' loss to Ghana was seen by 14.9 million on ABC - an American record for the tournament - and an additional 4.5 million on Univision. That's 19.4 million viewers for a Round of 16 game on a Saturday afternoon at 2:30 p.m. Eastern - the same number that Fox averaged over six prime-time games for last year's World Series.
> 
> "That's phenomenal," said Stephen Master, the vice president for sports at the Nielsen Company.
> 
> "This is a good, sound financial proposition for us," said John Skipper, ESPN's executive vice president for content. "We have the 2014 rights in Brazil, at a favorable time that gives us a favorable financial opportunity." Rio de Janeiro's time zone is one hour later than New York's, pushing games to prime time and ad rates higher.
> 
> Cesar Conde, the president of Univision Networks, said, "We're bringing in more revenue than in any previous World Cup." That is a good development because the company's rights fee is much larger than ever before.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Im totally enjoying the games


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

sigma1914 said:


>


I will be rooting for you


----------



## Chandu

This is a funny video of pre-match mind-games. Especially check out the last sentence in the video in fake mocking accent.

*¿Estás nerviosho Schweinsteiger?*

[youtubehd]rIZS84dA93k[/youtubehd]

Personally, I will root for Argentina. (Not just for this match, but all the way to win the cup.) I think as a person and even as a coach Maradona is a total idiot. But the team he's working with is so incredibly talented that they're playing good football despite him being there, not due to him being there. It really doesn't matter what he says. Despite them having a ****head for a coach, I'm rooting for Leo Messi and Argentina.


----------



## Chandu

And sure enough, the story gets picked up by the press in Deutschland. The media love loose lips!!! 

The psychological warfare has begun!



> Der *Psycho-Krieg* tobt weiter!
> 
> „Was ist mit dir los, Schweinsteiger! Bist du nervös?" So großspurig konterte Argentiniens Trainer Diego Maradona (49) die Schweini-Aussagen vom Vortag („die Argentinier provozieren gern, sind respektlos").


Brasil - Nederland kicking off in few more hours.

Followed by Uruguay - Ghana.

I'm sticking with my picks of Brasil and Uruguay.


----------



## GrumpyBear

My Dutch vs Germany finals game is getting closer and closer to happening. Only tema in the Final 8 that I didn't have was Ghana(I have the USA there) Final 4 in my bracket is Uraguay vs Netherlands, Germany vs Spain. Netherlands vs Germany in the Finals.

As I keep reminding my very good Dutch buddy, a Netherland vs Germany game, we get to watch live, the Dutch collapsing vs a German assualt.

All Germany has to do tomorrow, is keep all of Argentina's players from putting a Hand on thier heads and scoring with silly, non called handballs.


----------



## the_batman

GrumpyBear said:


> My Dutch vs Germany finals game is getting closer and closer to happening. Only tema in the Final 8 that I didn't have was Ghana(I have the USA there) Final 4 in my bracket is Uraguay vs Netherlands, Germany vs Spain. Netherlands vs Germany in the Finals.
> 
> As I keep reminding my very good Dutch buddy, a Netherland vs Germany game, we get to watch live, the Dutch collapsing vs a German assualt.
> 
> All Germany has to do tomorrow, is keep all of Argentina's players from putting a Hand on thier heads and scoring with silly, non called handballs.


Just might happen...Would be a great match!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

What an upset Brasil goes down


----------



## yosoyellobo

Can you believe what just happen. Agyan miss penalty kick at end of game.


----------



## sigma1914

yosoyellobo said:


> Can you believe what just happen.


:nono2: Unreal. Uruguay cheats deliberately and wins. Handball on the line should be an automatic goal, IMO.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I cant believe he missed it


----------



## GrumpyBear

sigma1914 said:


> :nono2: Unreal. Uruguay cheats deliberately and wins. Handball on the line should be an automatic goal, IMO.


You can't call it an automatic goal. Automatic Red card, automatic PK.
Most PK's are goals, I can't believe he missed. The pressure on that one had to be great. Granted he made the 1st shootout shot 5 min's later.

What an Absolutely Fabulous, high drama finish to the Ghana vs Uruguay game today though. 
Suarez goes from Goat, to really a Hero. If he hadn't punched that ball out, that would have been a Goal, Ghana wins. Handball, forces Ghana to make the PK, and they miss, and then the shootout. Suarez's handball really saved Uruguay.


----------



## sigma1914

Take that you mouthy Argentina team/coach! 

*Go Deutschland!! Ziggy Zaggy, Ziggy Zaggy, Oy Oy Oy!*


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

sigma1914 said:


> Take that you mouthy Argentina team/coach!
> 
> *Go Deutschland!! Ziggy Zaggy, Ziggy Zaggy, Oy Oy Oy!*


They looked real good I think they are winning it all


----------



## GrumpyBear

2 PK's missed in the same game and both shots with in minutes of each other. 
What a Crazy game. Villa's 2 pole bounce in shot, for goal, just summed up that crazy game.


----------



## kikkenit2

Europe rules again.


----------



## Chandu

kikkenit2 said:


> Europe rules again.




So many things gone wrong on so many levels after earlier South American domination. It would've been incomprehensible to predict both Argentina and Brasil not involved anymore in semi-finals. Uruguay are the lone defenders left for the continent, but honestly are out of depth (especially with Suarez gone for semi-final) and with no hope of winning the trophy. I'll do post by post for where things went so wrong.

The Univision guys must be crying tears of despair like crazy. Only España and Uruguay are the Latin flavored teams left for them. Personally, I'm not rooting for España. I don't want to see an all Germanic Nederland - Deutschland final. I think I'll only hope for a Nederland vs. España final now and hope that Nederland win. If that's the final, it will crown a first-ever World Cup win for either of those 2 countries. As hard as it is to believe, neither of them have ever been Champions. They've both won European Championship, but never a World Cup. Both Uruguay and Deutschland have won multiple World Cups.
*
GO ORANJE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Chandu

Meanwhile here are 2 different videos of totally different emotions posted from locations in Berlin and Buenos Aires:

"Geil, geil, geil" - Deutschland im Halbfinale

Don't cry for me Maradona


----------



## yosoyellobo

Is soccer fever contagious? I found myself watching Real Madrid on GolTv this afternoon and when they go HD I might have to ask for an intervention.


----------



## Chandu

yosoyellobo said:


> Is soccer fever contagious?


Support your nation!!!! (And if applicable, local team as well!) When next round of qualification starts for USA, show up to support them, wear your colors with pride!! As we start demanding higher standards of our national program, from the bottom-up better financial implications will drive better accountability. (Which of course implies re-vamp of youth development.) Sooner or later, USA is bound to win a tournament at the youth level. The Deutschland kids that are running around came through their youth system, and so did all the best talent through their respective youth systems.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Nice Flag. Soccer is something I have always enjoy, but never really follow it excerpt every four year. Will try to support USA Soccer when ever I can.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Same for me every 4 years I get geared up and watch it.


----------



## Chandu

yosoyellobo said:


> Will try to support USA Soccer when ever I can.


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! You made my July 4th!

And to go along with the press reports from Deutschland, here is an article from press in España. It is about David Villa being on target for golden boot winner with 5 goals. He's now on total 43 international goals, just 1 behind his country's record of 44 held by legend Raul Gonzalez. Also talks about the golden boot being pursued by Sneijder (Nederland), Miroslav Klose (Deutschland) and Diego Forlan, Suarez (Uruguay). Has David Villa's reactions about all different 5 goals he scored so far.

It also talks about his disappointment from European Championship final of 2008 in Wien (Vienna). It was España vs. Deutschland, which España won, but a match in which David Villa had absolutely no part to play.

*Los Cinco de Villa*

El delantero asturiano recuerda cada uno de los goles que le convierten en el 'pichichi' del Mundial 



> Le quedan dos partidos en este Mundial -la final o la lucha por el tercer puesto- para poder igualar o superar a Raúl como máximo goleador de la historia de la selección española. El Guaje Villa lleva 43 tantos en 63 partidos; Raúl, 44 en 102. Gracias a las cinco dianas que lleva Villa en el Mundial de Sudáfrica, España se ha metido en las semifinales y el delantero lidera la clasificación de goleadores del campeonato, por delante del holandés Sneijder y el alemán Klose, los dos con cuatro tantos, y los uruguayos Suárez y Forlán, con tres.
> 
> A la espera de Alemania, pasado mañana en Durban, -"no voy a decir que tengo una espina por no haber jugado la final de Viena, pero me motiva enfrentarme a los alemanes", asegura El Guaje-, Villa repasa para EL PAÍS cómo ha marcado los goles y qué sintió.


Later I'll try to find any interesting material from Dutch press if possible.


----------



## Chandu

Alright, now that I've had time to digest all the craziness of last 2 days.

About Nederland - Brasil:

USA had our goat Ricardo Clark to stink it up. Who could've imagined Brasil found their own goat in Felipe Melo!!! He had a horror-show which was responsible for 3 of the stinkiest occurrences. On the first Sneijder garbage goal, he bumped backwards into his own goalkeeper Julio Cesar defending the free-kick. The analysts on ESPN kept saying it was goalkeeper's fault. I completely disagree. The fault lied 100% on Felipe Melo. Cesar had that easy shot completely marked out. But Melo bumped into him at most inopportune time making him lose all balance. To continue the horror, on the second goal Felipe Melo was standing around like a statue when supposed to defend corner. He is much taller than Sneijder. Sneijder is literally like a dwarf. He never gets to score any goals on headers. Instead of jumping in the air to block a header, Felipe Melo literally ducked down creating an easy passage of air for short Sneijder. It was unbelievably bad to see such poor marking on a corner. And as if it was not enough, Felipe Melo continued with the flagrant stamping on Arjen Robben in frustration getting red carded. He totally let his team down getting sent off at that point as Brasil was still very much in the match. It is true that Robben had been doing a lot of diving and cheating and just annoyingly pesky stuff to piss off Brasil team all around. But what Melo did in retaliation was inexcusable. Halloween came early in Brasil!

To the person who said Suarez of Uruguay cheated with deliberate handball denying Ghana: That's the most ridiculous thing I've heard. That' not cheating. He took the flagrant professional foul for his country, deservedly getting red-card expelled. It would be sort of like saying professional fouls in basketball (especially towards the end of matches to stop the clock) which give free throws to other team is cheating. I kept joking throughout the match that "The curse of Asamoah Gyan" was alive and well, and the curse worked both ways!!  When Gyan missed first penalty at end of extra-time, but then immediately made it in penalties round, the curse went back and forth. (He had to have some guts to be the first to step up for taking penalty, after missing few minutes before.) Then there were recurring misses by Ghana and Uruguay guys as the curse of Asamoah Gyan kept bouncing back and forth. But finally when Uruguay made it, the curse of Asamoah Gyan has been finally exorcised!!! :lol:

More on Argentina - Deutschland later.


----------



## Chandu

Alright, found couple of interesting articles from the Dutch press:

Nederland-Brazilië in kijkcijfer-top 5

Goes on to say that the Nederland - Brasil match was among top 5 football matches ever for the country in terms of number of people watching (TV rating). Supposedly ~ 11.2 million people followed it at least in some form live, either fully or partially. Considering that Nederland has such a small population around 17 million, that is an incredibly high percentage for the country.



> In totaal 11,2 miljoen voetballiefhebbers hebben vrijdagmiddag - geheel of gedeeltelijk - de WK-kwartfinale van het Nederlands elftal tegen Brazilië gevolgd. Het duel kwam daarmee op de vierde plaats in de top vijf van de best bekeken voetbalwedstrijden aller tijden.
> 
> Dat heeft de NOS, die de wedstrijden van het WK voetbal in Zuid-Afrika uitzendt, zondag bekendgemaakt. Het gaat om het totaal aantal Nederlanders dat keek naar de tv-uitzending, zowel thuis als buitenshuis in cafés, op het werk of in de open lucht.


Another entertaining article about the crazy *Oranje Army* down in South Africa. It also says that newspapers all over the world had great things to say about *Oranje* mentality, as they fought Brasil from behind and overcame them.

*Buitenlandse kranten loven mentaliteit Oranje*










BTW, in España they're celebrating like crazy for a great sport weekend for them, as Rafa Nadal won another Wimbledon again!

Still trying to digest the travesty that was Argentina - Deutschland. More thoughts coming up later.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Chandu said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! You made my July 4th!
> 
> And to go along with the press reports from Deutschland, here is an article from press in España. It is about David Villa being on target for golden boot winner with 5 goals. He's now on total 43 international goals, just 1 behind his country's record of 44 held by legend Raul Gonzalez. Also talks about the golden boot being pursued by Sneijder (Nederland), Miroslav Klose (Deutschland) and Diego Forlan, Suarez (Uruguay). Has David Villa's reactions about all different 5 goals he scored so far.
> 
> It also talks about his disappointment from European Championship final of 2008 in Wien (Vienna). It was España vs. Deutschland, which España won, but a match in which David Villa had absolutely no part to play.
> 
> *Los Cinco de Villa*
> 
> El delantero asturiano recuerda cada uno de los goles que le convierten en el 'pichichi' del Mundial
> 
> Later I'll try to find any interesting material from Dutch press if possible.


I notice that Ej Guaje is 29 years old. About how many more year could he play for Spain. It seem that he should have no trouble breaking Raul Gonzalez record. I pass on the Dutch article.


----------



## Chandu

yosoyellobo said:


> I notice that Ej Guaje is 29 years old. About how many more year could he play for Spain. It seem that he should have no trouble breaking Raul Gonzalez record.


Absolutely, no doubt about that.

Also, Fernando Torres has got no business starting in the semi-final. And looks like he won't. It's not that he hasn't been giving his 100%, but his style just doesn't suit the rest of the team. He's better suited for English football. Sometimes I feel if the poor guy was born in the wrong country! 

Cesc Fabregas should be a starter for the semi-final.

Del Bosque: Torres may not start vs. Germany



> I pass on the Dutch article.




Why would you?

*ORANJE!!!!
ORANJE!!!!
ORANJE!!!!*


----------



## yosoyellobo

At my age if I was to learn a new language it would be Italanio o Frances.


----------



## Chandu

yosoyellobo said:


> At my age if I was to learn a new language it would be Italanio o Frances.


I was just pulling your leg. 

If you get a chance though, do check the TV reports from Deutschland TV news posted earlier. Even if you hypothetically didn't understand a word of the language, very entertaining.


----------



## yosoyellobo

I will give it another try. Thanks for the information. I have learn a lot these last few days.


----------



## GrumpyBear

The ORANGE fans are great people. Passionate about thier teams, but in a VERY good way. Anybody in the San Diego area who is supporting the Orange Dutch Boys, head to the D Street pub in Encinitas. They will be there. Granted I get boo'd as I wear my Germany Jersey, but oh well.


----------



## Chandu

OK, so it took me that long to think about how Argentina messed it up so badly.

Even before the match started, it doesn't help to have such a moron for a coach who goes around on TV cameras blabbering in a fake accent "¿Estás nerviosho Schweinsteiger?". That, instead of taking care of his own. It never made any sense to have such a jerk to be an international coach.

Also, when I saw the lineup and didn't see Veron in it, I knew things were wrong. I still have no idea why Veron didn't play, not even as a substitute, let alone starer. Was he injured or something? He was one of the best for Argentina against Mexico in a midfield general role. Also, what was the deal with sticking for so long with Higuain till so late, when an option as explosive as Diego Milito was available. He was utilized very little in the entire world cup, which in my opinion was a big shame.

It all boiled down to the ****head Maradona who never had any brains, when he fell for the trash-talking Psycho-Krieg trap before the match. Obviously, Schweinsteiger was the one who won Psycho-Krieg by starting it in the first place.


----------



## Chandu

Semi-final edition of latest Kicker magazine cover is a screamer:

Jetzt ist alles möglich!

(translated: Now everything is possible!)










In España, as with most everything they're fashionably late in updating covers of their sports magazines. Latest one still showing news about Round of 16 match-up against Portugal:

Duelo Apasionante


----------



## Chandu

Alright, getting close to semi-final time. Here are some interesting videos.

José Antonio Camacho calling David Villa's goal in quarterfinal.

España Uno - Paraguay Cero

[youtubehd]mtUWZccFoII[/youtubehd]

Julio Cesar crying uncontrollably after arrival back in Brasil. I still maintain that he was not at fault on the rubbish free kick goal scored by Sneijder. It was all Felipe Melo's fault, not Cesar's.

[youtubehd]Bekr1mlTr2M[/youtubehd]


----------



## Chandu

Alright, only few more hours to go for kick-off of first semi-final Nederland vs. Uruguay.

Supposedly Mathijsen is 100% fit and will start, no more room for old man Ooijer who did his thing against Brasil. I can't see any role for van Persie, who had a pathetic match against Brasil, and that too after having temper tantrums against the coach in match before that.

'Oranje kan Uruguay pakken!'

Oranje can overcome Uruguay and get in the final.



> Het Nederlands elftal moet vanavond Uruguay opzijschuiven voor een plaats in de finale. Dat zou voor Oranje de eerste eindstrijd op het wereldtoneel betekenen sinds de verloren finales tegen Duitsland in 1974 en Argentinië in 1978.


This is their best opportunity for Oranje to return back to the final, after previous trips of 1974 and 1978 both which they lost to Deutschland and Argentina respectively.




























*ORANJE!!!!
ORANJE!!!!
ORANJE!!!!*


----------



## Chandu

This is funny, the press from Uruguay shows the predictable metaphor of an orange being squeezed into juice ahead of the match against Nederland!










*Holanda en el camino de Uruguay*

Nederland stands in Uruguay's way



> Por encima de todo eso, lo concreto es que en ese increíble viaje que ha realizado Uruguay hacia su propio pasado aquí en Sudáfrica, hoy los celestes van a ser protagonistas de una instancia que -bajo otras estructuras- hace 60 años no se daba y, quizá, hasta más: igual que en los Juegos Olímpicos de 1928 en Ámsterdam, procurarán llegar a la final dejando por el camino a Holanda.


Even people and press in Uruguay realize what massive underdogs they are. It was 60 years ago that they were at these heights in World Cup, and apparently back in 1928 Olympics in Amsterdam had to beat Nederland to reach the final as well.

As I said before, without Suarez being there they have very little chance.


----------



## Chandu

*ORANJE!!*

Wow!!!!!! What an incredible match. What 2 cracking first goals from each team. They keep blaming Dutch goalkeeper Stecklenberg for Diego Forlan's goal, but I'm not dwelling on any negativity. I want to give huge credit to Forlan for his brilliance for that goal. What an incredible player Forlan is, the way he fights for his team and his country. It's everything you would want in a football player. Even though I was rooting for *Oranje*, I felt very bad when Forlan was substituted towards the end. I was giving him his fully deserved clap of honor.









BTW, even though I've decided to be a temporary *Oranje *homer for these few days, I have to say there was controversy about the second goal credited to Sneijder. That questionable goal did end up being the difference after all (technically not "the winning goal", but still). Even though van Persie didn't even touch the ball, he was standing in an offside position in front of keeper. Yes, his one foot was offside. And he did seem to want to flick that ball, even though he couldn't touch it. That means he was active offside, and not passive offside. The key question I have, and nobody (including Ruud Gullit) seems to want to talk about is: Did van Persie screen Uruguay's keeper from where he was standing? I've not seen a single camera shot from behind the goal which would clearly show goalkeeper's angle of sight. I have doubts that van Persie's presence in an offside position contributed big time to that goal. But surprisingly, Uruguay team didn't seem to protest it very strongly.

Whatever. It's all over. But as a bi-product, how about Sneijder now being tied for the golden boot with David Villa? Now, I really want to see a Nederland vs. España final. If that happens, it would be the first ever World Cup win for either of those 2 teams. And the European curse (no European team winning World Cup on non-European soil) is finally over!




























Oranje voor het eerst sinds 32 jaar weer in WK-finale

Oranje na 32 jaar weer in finale WK

*Oranje *return to the World Cup final after an absence of 32 years!



> Nederland heeft zich als eerste geplaatst voor de finale van het WK. Zeventig minuten had Oranje veel moeite met Uruguay, maar besliste de wedstrijd in tijdsbestek van drie minuten (2-3).





> In Johannesburg, de stad van het goud, gaat Oranje zondag op jacht naar de vergulde wereldbeker.


After 70 minutes of very tough and even football, a 2-3 minute burst for *Oranje * decides the result.

They go to Johannesburg hunting for that elusive gold.

As for Uruguay, what more can I say? So long South America and the intermediate South American domination. I really, really liked Uruguay's attitude in this match. It was fantastic that they scored a goal so late in stoppage time. It wasn't certain until the last second whether Nederland had actually sealed it.

The press in Uruguay is glowing with praise about the never-say-die attitude until the last moment from their team.

Uruguay demostró todos sus atributos

Uruguay team shows all the best attributes which were hoped for.



> Es cierto, el "¡sooy celeeesteee!" agradecido, también se escuchó tras el cierre del encuentro en el "Green Point" de Ciudad del Cabo; pero fue un premio más afectivo. El otro, ajeno, fue más futbolístico, tuvo otra dimensión: de un Uruguay reconocido, respetado que, por eso mismo, se va a ir a casa como tercero o cuarto, pero como se retiró ayer de la cancha: con la frente alta.


Uruguay's Celeste is going home with their head held very high, and have earned great respect from many people in Uruguay and outside.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Maybe a European World Cup


----------



## Chandu

It doesn't really get bigger than this. This is not a semi-final, it's almost like a real final! It is the repeat of European Championship 2008, and I'm hoping the result will be a repeat. España bringing the Deutschland machine to a halt!

¡A seguir soñando!

Keep on dreaming This is really a dream-matchup. What Deutschland have achieved with their young squad is beyond incredible. Michael Ballack's absence has actually helped them. And now there is minor controversy going on that Phillip Lahm isn't willing to give up his captaincy, irrespective of whether Ballack returns. Ballack hasn't even declared his retirement yet, but hint, hint - just call it off already.

España reta a la máquina alemana



> España y Alemania con las mejores generaciones de futbolistas de su historia, reeditan dos años después la final de la Eurocopa 2008, en la semifinal del Mundial 2010, a donde la 'Roja' llega firmando el capítulo más exitoso de su vida en la competición de mayor prestigio.





> España juega hoy el partido más ensoñador de su historia. Por ahora, porque puede que el domingo tenga el paraíso a sus pies. La selección roja discutirá el paso a su primera final desde una posición desconocida, con argumentos para discutir el papel de favorito a Alemania, la Mannschaft, un ejército de éxitos, una selección demonizada por tantos adversarios rendidos.


The Red machine of España collides head-on with the young machine from Deutschland. I can hardly wait!!!! I want to see if David Villa can add more to his Golden boot tally, currently tied with Sneijder. Or how about Klose, he's got his amazing streak going on.

Olé! Heute nehmen wir euch auf die Hörner



> Und die Spanier würden wir besonders gerne ausschalten. Denn mit denen haben wir noch ein Stierchen zu rupfen...
> 
> Am 26. Juni 2008 schnappten sie uns durch ein 1:0 (Tor: Torres) im Finale von Wien den EM-Titel weg. Bastian Schweinsteiger sagt ehrlich: „Natürlich kommen Revanche-Gefühle auf. Wir wollen wieder ein großes Kaliber ausschalten. Und ich will nicht wieder ohne etwas in der Hand nach Deutschland zurückkommen."


As expected, press in Deutschland couldn't have ever been more confident. And they fully deserve it. We're taking them red Spaniards by the horns, and fight one more battle after that, they say! Schweisteiger is still very upset about the defeat in 2008, and only wants *REVENGE*!! 

Deutschland schließt zu Spanien auf



> Eine spielerisch hoch überlegene spanische Elf hatte einer uninspirierten und auch körperlich überforderten deutschen Mannschaft die Grenzen aufgezeigt. "Wir müssen in diesem Spiel und in diesem Turnier die konstant hohe Qualität der Spanier anerkennen", urteilte damals Joachim Löw.


Joachim Löw has got his biggest challenge of World Cup now. Even bigger than Argentina. That's because unlike Argentina, España aren't coached by an idiot overgrown infant.

Deutschland want their dream to become reality, and now!


----------



## koji68

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Maybe a European World Cup


What do you mean maybe? It will be a European World Cup final!


----------



## GrumpyBear

koji68 said:


> What do you mean maybe? It will be a European World Cup final!


Its getting real Klose to being North Sea, World Cup.


----------



## Chandu

GrumpyBear said:


> Its getting real Klose to being North Sea, World Cup.


Haha, the Iberians would beg to differ!!  Alright, less than half an hour to go and pre-match coverage starts.


----------



## the_batman

Go Deutschland! Bald werden vier Mal WM-Champions._(Go Germany! Soon to be four time World Cup Champions.)_


----------



## Chandu

Disappointed about Fabregas being on the bench with injury ahead of such a big match. Of course, I completely agree with what has happened with Fernando Torres, maybe he can come on later as a sub if really needed. But for now, Pedro is better than Torres.


----------



## sigma1914

Germany should have got a PK. Defender kneed him in leg, tripping him.


----------



## Chandu

sigma1914 said:


> Germany should have got a PK. Defender kneed him in leg, tripping him.


Disagree, it was a perfect call. There was no foul in the box, and it was nothing more than incidental contact. Özil's touch was poor as well.

Obviously I'm not claiming it was a dive, but Özil got a yellow card for diving against Australia BTW. I wonder if that has created reputation about him now, sort of like how Arjen Robben has. Arjen Robben is a professional diver compared to Özil.


----------



## sigma1914

Chandu said:


> Disagree, it was a perfect call. There was no foul in the box, and it was nothing more than incidental contact. Özil's touch was poor as well.
> 
> Obviously I'm not claiming it was a dive, but Özil got a yellow card for diving against Australia BTW. I wonder if that has created reputation about him now, sort of like how Arjen Robben has. Arjen Robben is a professional diver compared to Özil.


So, the defender can run in to an opponent & knee him in the leg?


----------



## GrumpyBear

Pulling for Germany, 1st look I thought, it was a PK as well. After seeing the replay though, No, no PK at all.
Ramos touched the outside of his knee/thigh, but Orzil was moving way off the ball to his right, and fell down.
It was perfect No call.


----------



## sigma1914

You guys suck at reffing. 


BTW...JK.


----------



## GrumpyBear

sigma1914 said:


> You guys suck at reffing.
> 
> BTW...JK.


Oh trust me I was yelling for a PK when I saw it live. Then they showed the silly replay, and... Well he fell down, more than anthing while he was trying to block Ramos.

As a guy who only plays Defence and Goalie, I hate those prima dona, forwards that fall, when the wind blows the wrong direction.


----------



## Chandu

sigma1914 said:


> So, the defender can run in to an opponent & knee him in the leg?


It was pretty innocuous, not some big "knee him" stuff you're making out.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Chandu said:


> It was pretty innocuous, not some big "knee him" stuff you're making out.


Depends on who you are rooting for

I am actually enjoying, how the Ref is calling the game.


----------



## Chandu

GrumpyBear said:


> Depends on who you are rooting for
> 
> I am actually enjoying, how the Ref is calling the game.


I root for USA!!!!

No, but seriously it's looking all España right now. Not sure how David Villa missed that easy chance.


----------



## Chandu

*ESPAÑA!!!!*

David Villa's Golden boot can wait, hahahaha freaking Puyol!!! :lol:

Now, let's see what Deutschland are made off. After the Srbija match, this is the first time they're behind if I remember it right. And they lost that match, although it was horribly officiated.


----------



## Chandu

Wrong sub to put in Torres in place of David Villa in my opinion. God forbid if this match goes to penalties, you would want Villa taking one, not Torres.

Oh no, what a mess by Pedro, that was sure shot 2-0!! Why didn't Del Bosque bring on another defender taking off Pedro? Not 100% sure a forward for forward sub was needed here.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I need a score update


----------



## Chandu

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I need a score update


Deutschland 0 - 1 España

86th minute


----------



## yosoyellobo

Viva ESPAÑA.


----------



## Chandu

And that's the final result. I got my dream final. There will a new World Cup winner ever! Neither of these finalists have ever won it before. Nederland are 2 time runners up, España has never been there before.

*NEDERLAND* vs *ESPAÑA
*

I feel bad for poor Thomas Müller. That was a rubbish disqualification on a garbage yellow card which never existed. Not saying Deutschland would've necessarily won had he been there, but you never want your hot striker to be gone for no reason.

I'll continue rooting for *Oranje*, but honestly I think they'll be out of their depth in the final.

And to think this is the España team USA had beaten 1 year ago in Confederations Cup.


----------



## yosoyellobo

How does one put the tingy on top of the n.


----------



## Chandu

yosoyellobo said:


> How does one put the tingy on top of the n.


Haha, just do cut-and-paste from anywhere (in this thread or otherwise).


----------



## Chandu

Una espectacular España se mete en su primera final de un Mundial



> Un cabezazo incontestable de Puyol, al más puro estilo alemán, ha dado la victoria a España frente Alemania. Por primera vez en su historia la selección española disputará una final mundialista. Holanda espera. Será el domingo en Johanesburgo


No translation needed!!!

:lol:


----------



## yosoyellobo

Chandu said:


> Haha, just do cut-and-paste from anywhere (in this thread or otherwise).


Thanks and congratulation on the Oranje


----------



## Chandu

yosoyellobo said:


> Thanks and congratulation on the Oranje


Oh, how I really wish it would be congratulations for *USA* instead!

:flag:


----------



## Chandu

ES IST AUS! Der Traum vom WM-Titel ist vorbei



> Wie lief das Spiel?
> 
> Die Spanier übernehmen sofort die Kontrolle, haben gefühlte 80 Prozent Ballbesitz. In der 7. Minute die erste dicke Chance des Spiels. Pedro steckt den Ball auf Sturmkollege Villa durch, der aus kurzer Distanz am herausstürmenden Neuer scheitert.
> 
> Erst nach einer halben Stunde kommt unsere Elf etwas besser in in die Partie.












Puyol beendet den deutschen Traum vom vierten Stern



> Der Traum vom vierten Stern auf der Brust des DFB-Trikots ist ausgeträumt! Deutschland unterlag wie schon beim EM-Finale vor zwei Jahren einer überlegenen spanischen Mannschaft mit 0:1 und muss sich nun mit dem Spiel um Platz drei zufrieden geben. Die "Furia Roja" darf sich dank des ersten WM-Sieges gegen eine deutsche Mannschaft weiter Hoffnungen auf den ersten Titelgewinn der Geschichte machen.


Press in Deutschland giving clear credit to opposition, stating they assumed control of the match right from the beginning. Had incredible 80% ball possession in beginning. They were extremely dominant side for most of 2nd half. Fully deserved victory.


----------



## Chandu

Give them credit, they were a very young team and quite incredible how they demolished England and Argentina in a row.

*Auf Wiedersehen Deutschland*


----------



## sigma1914

Pick a bandwagon, Chandu.


----------



## Chandu

sigma1914 said:


> Pick a bandwagon, Chandu.




*ORANJE!!!!

ORANJE!!!!

ORANJE!!!!*


----------



## sigma1914

Chandu said:


> *ORANJE!!!!
> 
> ORANJE!!!!
> 
> ORANJE!!!!*


First, you were USA...then, I forgot....then, Argentina...now, Denmark and anti-Germany.


----------



## Chandu

sigma1914 said:


> First, you were USA


Huh??? What do you mean "First"?



Chandu said:


> It's incomprehensible to me how any American citizen (assuming they're not a dual citizen) could possibly support another nation's national team *WHILE* our own team is involved in the same competition! If a competition doesn't involve USA at all, or if the American team is knocked out, it's perfectly understandable rooting for another nation's team.





sigma1914 said:


> ...then, I forgot.... Denmark




My record of whom, and on what logic I root for is clear for all to see in this thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2488755&postcount=9

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2521808&postcount=239



Chandu said:


> Well, how about that for South Korea!!!!! I'll continue rooting for them as my 2nd choice after USA.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2514073&postcount=201

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2514314&postcount=204



Chandu said:


> Personally, I'm not rooting for España. I don't want to see an all Germanic Nederland - Deutschland final. I think I'll only hope for a Nederland vs. España final now and hope that Nederland win.


And unlike some, even though I enthusiastically post from all sides of various teams that are left (for whom quite frankly I don't have 2 bits riding on, being a neutral now ), one thing is clear:

*I DON'T POST OTHER COUNTRIES' FLAGS SHOWING MY ALLEGIANCE!!!*



sigma1914 said:


> and anti-Germany




What's with the "anti-Germany" stuff? Being a sore loser, or a reverse dose of "If you're not with us, you're against us" perhaps?

As said before, I honestly don't/didn't give 2 bits about any of the teams left including Argentina or Nederland (despite all the *ORANJE *stuff) after *USA* went out. Being that I bleed for both my country and the sport, all I do is have fun seeing things from all side's point as a neutral without caring about if someone sees me as anti-whatever country.

Sheesh.


----------



## sigma1914

Was just having fun...


----------



## Chandu

sigma1914 said:


> Was just having fun...


OK, sorry. A smiley in your post could have helped perhaps.


----------



## sigma1914

Chandu said:


> OK, sorry. A smiley in your post could have helped perhaps.


True.


----------



## Chandu

Is anybody even going to care about the 3rd place match anymore?

Deutschland vs. Uruguay

Poor Diego Forlan!  He has been stuck for 1 extra day for this. I guess the only thing that matters is if Miroslav Klose could overtake Fat Ronaldo's record of World Cup goals. And possibly anyone of Müller, Klose, Forlan, Suarez targeting the Golden Boot award. Not sure what the individual tallies are anymore. And of course it would depend on what Sneijder or David Villa do in the championship match.

Often times these 3rd place matches are the most pressure-free, have fun, attacking style football. I recall in 2006 it was Deutschland vs. Portugal which was extremely entertaining, as Portugal were thrashed. And it was Klinsmann's last match in charge. All sorts of celebrities including Michael Schumacher, Boris Becker had showed up to support Deutschland. And then in 2002, it was South Korea vs Türkiye (Turkey). Even then, South Korea being the home team had lots of fun playing that match; putting on a show for their home fans for their incredible achievement.

It was 2 times in a row that host country played in 3rd place matches. Of course, that won't happen this time. But if might get interesting if both teams just let loose and have tons of fun attacking all around. I wonder if they'll let Suarez play (suspended for how many matches??), after the "Volleyball on the goal-line" stuff he pulled off against Ghana. He's a persona-non-grata right now on the entire African continent. There might be a mishap if they let him loose on the pitch. I hope not, but you never know what angry people would do.


----------



## GrumpyBear

I think Saturday's game will be very entertaining. Nobody who cares about who cames in 2nd let alone 3rd or 4th. Both teams will be going all out.


----------



## Chandu

Come on GrumpyBear, you've got to support *ORANJE* to win the World Cup now!!!!

:lol:

Although, to be quite frank I don't think they have a chance. I feel they're in line to get their "3rd time in a row" runners-up.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Chandu said:


> Come on GrumpyBear, you've got to support *ORANJE* to win the World Cup now!!!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Although, to be quite frank I don't think they have a chance. I feel they're in line to get their "3rd time in a row" runners-up.


I actually don't have a choice but to Support the Dutch right now. I just lost a bet, and a friend of mine, just delivered a BIG BRIGHT ORANGE, jersey to me. I will be wearing it on Sunday at the D Street Pub, with the rest of the crazy Orange's.
Granted it makes my Grandmother Very happy, she is was born in Holland, the good part of the Netherlands.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Yesterday as I was watching the Dutch beat Uruguay on Univision I notice that they call Holland the Low Country(Paises Bajos). Is that the correct translation?


----------



## GrumpyBear

yosoyellobo said:


> Yesterday as I was watching the Dutch beat Uruguay on Univision I notice that they call Holland the Low Country(Paises Bajos). Is that the correct translation?


Low country would be accurate, for the Netherlands. Holland is a province, in the Netherlands. Most of North and South Holland are below, or right at Sea Level. Depending on the person, calling the Netherlands, Holland is ok, or an insult. As only those from North and South Holland, like the fact the entire country is called after thier province, the other provinces, don't like the Term Holland for the entire country.
The Term Low Countries, refers to a larger area, that includes, The Netherlands, Belgium, Luxemburg, parts of France and Germany.
Its a huge history lesson just about the Low Countries, but the term fits, and has a very long histroy.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Thanks did not know that.


----------



## GrumpyBear

yosoyellobo said:


> Thanks did not know that.


No problem.
I didn't want to give to much of a history lesson. Grandma, really Hates it when I call The Netherlands, Holland, and I grew up being reminded/scolded about it. Granted she married a German so I grew up with stonger German roots on that side of the family. Granted on the otherside, 1st Generation Scot married 1st gerneration Welsh. I know lots about Scotland, still do the Highland games, and play the bagpipes. I know lots about Wales too, but its was always that other place, that some of the family came from.


----------



## yosoyellobo

GrumpyBear said:


> No problem.
> I didn't want to give to much of a history lesson. Grandma, really Hates it when I call The Netherlands, Holland, and I grew up being reminded/scolded about it. Granted she married a German so I grew up with stonger German roots on that side of the family. Granted on the otherside, 1st Generation Scot married 1st gerneration Welsh. I know lots about Scotland, still do the Highland games, and play the bagpipes. I know lots about Wales too, but its was always that other place, that some of the family came from.


That's interesting. I myself was born in Puerto Rico with a white mother and black father. Someday I would like to take that DNA test to find out where my ancestors where from. I suspect some mixture of European and African.


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> I guess the only thing that matters is if Miroslav Klose could overtake Fat Ronaldo's record of World Cup goals. And possibly anyone of Müller, Klose, Forlan, Suarez targeting the Golden Boot award. Not sure what the individual tallies are anymore. And of course it would depend on what Sneijder or David Villa do in the championship match.


OK, so I looked up the current Golden boot tally and it is as follows:



Code:


David Villa           España             5
Wesley Sneijder       Nederland          5
Miroslav Klose        Deutschland        4
Thomas Müller         Deutschland        4
Diego Forlan          Uruguay            4
Luis Suarez           Uruguay            3

And about that other all-time World Cup goals record: Klose needs to score one more goal to tie Fat Ronaldo's record. It's as simple as that. Theoretically Klose could even do it in future World Cup(s), he doesn't have to do it in 3rd place match. However, given that who knows what future will hold, he probably needs to get to it now. I mean, there is no certainty he would get to play in a future World Cup. (He may want to retire internationally, he might get injured, he may not get selected even if healthy, or Deutschland may not even qualify.) Any of those things are theoretically possible, so he had better hurry up on Saturday.


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> In España, as with most everything they're fashionably late in updating covers of their sports magazines. Latest one still showing news about Round of 16 match-up against Portugal:
> 
> Duelo Apasionante


OK, so the fashionably late society has finally woken up to update their magazine cover after today's heroics!!










Whom would you vote for, for the "Best Young Player of Tournament"?

In my opinion, it is a tie between Thomas Müller and Mesut Özil, both incidentally from Deutschland. Leaning more towards Müller, simply because he was unjustly robbed of his match of lifetime by a bogus yellow card. I feel sympathetic towards him.


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> And about that other all-time World Cup goals record: Klose needs to score one more goal to tie Fat Ronaldo's record. It's as simple as that. Theoretically Klose could even do it in future World Cup(s), he doesn't have to do it in 3rd place match. However, given that who knows what future will hold, he probably needs to get to it now. I mean, there is no certainty he would get to play in a future World Cup. (He may want to retire internationally, he might get injured, he may not get selected even if healthy, or Deutschland may not even qualify.) Any of those things are theoretically possible, so he had better hurry up on Saturday.


Oh well, I hope I didn't jinx him. But looks like Fat Ronaldo can now be happy for 4 more years. That's too bad for Klose, I guess.

Back injury might sideline Klose



> Germany striker Miroslav Klose could miss the third-place match against Uruguay because of injury, and with it lose a chance to take over as top scorer in World Cup history.
> 
> Assistant coach Hansi Flick says Klose has a back injury and could miss Saturday's game in Port Elizabeth.


On the other hand, following is some incredibly good news on media coverage aspect!! Looks like that Fox Soccer Channel HD is going to get more competition. And that's only a good thing. Competition promotes quality.
























ESPN says World Cup exceeded all expectations



> ESPN President George Bodenheimer said on Wednesday his company has had "off the charts" success with its World Cup coverage, and the sports network did not rule out the possibility of launching a dedicated soccer channel in the United States.


Any takers on my other query on who do you think is most deserving for "Youth player of the tournament" award? (At least between my nominations of Thomas Müller and Mesut Özil.) I tried hard to think about candidates from other countries, but seriously couldn't think of any that delivered as good as those 2.


----------



## Chandu

Alright, it's the eve of 3rd place match and looks like Klose is not interested in giving up. But looks like the Deutschland squad has been slammed by a flu virus. Maybe their body immunity went down due to being depressed.

Record-chasing Klose will decide own fitness



> Germany striker Mirsolav Klose will decide if he is fit enough to face Uruguay in Saturday's World Cup third-place clash, with the all-time tournament goals record within reach.
> 
> Klose has been suffering from a back injury, a setback that has put a cloud over the 32-year-old's hopes of grabbing two more goals to surpass the World Cup record of 15 held by Brazil's Ronaldo.
> 
> "It's Miro who will decide if he feels better and if he can start," said assistant coach Hansi Flick, who stood in at Friday's pre-match news conference while coach Joachim Loew was laid low by flu.


Flu hits German squad amid Klose worrries



> Germany's squad have been hit by a 'flu virus and have worries over the fitness of star striker Miroslav Klose ahead of Saturday's World Cup third place play-off against Uruguay.
> 
> Coach Joachim Loew is suffering from the flu - and so are captain Philipp Lahm, striker Lukas Podolski - though it is hoped both will be fit for the play-off in Port Elizabeth.


----------



## Chandu

And for serious entertainment, you've got to watch these 2 ESPN Press Pass videos. *Especially the second one.* It is absolutely hilarious. It starts with a smack and goes downhill from there!!! :lol:

Both videos feature that much hated moron Tommy Smyth, and Jorge Ramos from ESPN Deportes. I can't stand either of them. In fact I would like to smack both of them in a single shot if I could. (Maybe throw in Alexi Lalas in that crowd as well.) And both of them hate each other in their guts too. There is absolutely no love lost between them, and they're not diplomatic about wanting to hide it. Only thing which doesn't happen is it doesn't devolve into a mud-wrestling match between the 2 of them. Now that's one thing which would've topped it in entertainment factor.

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=5354740

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=5367574


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I just wanted to say it has been a fun thread and thanks guys. I hope everyone enjoys the final game


----------



## Chandu

The Golden Boot tally has come alive very much in this 3rd place match. Good to see young Müller get one and there is still plenty of time to go. He's now leading over Sneijder and Villa based on his assists tally. And everyone saying he should be undisputed for "Young player of tournament" award. Klose didn't start as expected. Would be very disappointing for him if he can't. 1-1 in 37th minute. Go Deutschland and Uruguay, both give all you've got to give and entertain everyone.


----------



## yosoyellobo

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I just wanted to say it has been a fun thread and thanks guys. I hope everyone enjoys the final game


Thank you. It has made watching the World Cup very enjoyable.


----------



## Chandu

Ouch, the villain man Suarez missed such an easy chance before half-time. Would've made the Golden Boot table more interesting if he had put his mind to it. Maybe that old Asamoah Gyan curse is alive and well!! :lol: Not just Ghana, but all of Africa has put voodoo on him.

Klose will give all he's got to give in 2nd half and come on as a sub. Whether he can achieve his goal or not remains to be seen.


----------



## Chandu

Forlan, you beauty!!!!

People like Diego Forlan is what is so right with this world. Now he is pushing in that Golden boot table too. What incredible fun!!


----------



## Chandu

Fat Ronaldo is happy for at least 4 more years! :lol:

Poor Klose, feel bad for him; getting injured at such a stage. 

And Forlan!!!!! Till the last kick of the match, gave everything he had. So close on that free kick at fulltime whistle.

What a fun, entertaining match. Exactly as was expected. 3rd place matches are always fun, even more than finals or semi-finals.

Anyway, the updated Golden Boot table now is as follows (of course after removing entries which can no longer be in contention):



Code:


Thomas Müller         Deutschland        5
David Villa           España             5
Wesley Sneijder       Nederland          5
Diego Forlan          Uruguay            5

Very good for both Deutschland and Uruguay, both teams will be welcomed back as heroes back in their countries. Compare the effort they gave compared with disgraces that were such as Italia, England or France.


----------



## Chandu

Few more hours to go before the big match kickoff and few tidbits from press of both countries.

La selección española paraliza el país ante su histórica final del Mundial con Holanda












> Noventa años de espera bien merecen una traca final. Ha llegado el día más importante en la historia del fútbol español, una fecha soñada en nueve décadas de frustraciones y desvelos.


Entire nation of España literally paralyzed in anticipation ahead of the match, after decades and decades of frustrations in previous World Cups.

Meerderheid Nederlanders gelooft in zege Oranje



> Uit een gisteren gehouden peiling van Maurice de Hond blijkt o.a. dat 63% van de Nederlanders denkt dat Nederland wereldkampioen wordt, 31% denkt dat Spanje de titel voor onze neus gaat wegkapen. Overigens is het interessant te weten dat voor het toernooi maar 10% van de Nederland van mening was dat Oranje wereldkampioen zou worden. Van alle Nederlanders geeft inmiddels nog maar 8% aan de Wereldkampioenschappen niet te volgen (25% volgt het enigszins en 67% wel).


It is interesting to note that 63% of the country of Nederland think they'll become the champions, while only 10% thought so before the World Cup started.


----------



## Chandu

Personally, I have been leaning towards *Oranje*. However, just yesterday somebody reminded me about this horrible and cowardly hacking incident involving their midfielder Nigel de Jong in a friendly match against USA earlier this year. This incident had not been at the top of my memory during latest World Cup madness. But as can be seen in following video, it involved a brutally illegal tackle on USA's Stuart Holden. It was definitely not part of the game, considering it was only a friendly. Furthermore, de Jong was a coward to not even once apologize to Holden or USA for breaking his ankle with this hack ahead of World Cup. Holden did manage to recover, but never got back the 100% of his form in time. That in turn forced USA coach to resort to garbage options such as Ricardo Clark. What happened after that is well documented and water under the bridge.

[YOUTUBEHD]ayEt24YOF5I[/YOUTUBEHD]

Personally, I'm not one to hold long term vendettas (similar to entire continent of Africa against Uruguay's Suarez for the volleyball incident). The least I can hope for is de Jong either not getting much playing time at all or doing horribly, yet *Oranje *still coming ahead. As it is, there is plenty of blemish on Arjen Robben's record as well for his diving and flopping around. And to top it off, Nederland are going in as heavy underdogs. Let's see how things go in the big match now.


----------



## FrozenAsset

WTF is up with ABC not showing the entire pregame show??! I missed Shakira in HD again... Saw part of it on ESPN but with all the clutter.


----------



## Chandu

Good thing to see Fernando Torres not starting just as in the semi-final. I have a feeling David Villa won't be empty-handed as in the semi. Would be cool if both Sneijder and Villa could get a goal and they would have to split the Golden Boot between both of them.


----------



## Chandu

Nigel de Jong the hack, how he didn't get a red card on that "tackle" on Xabi Alonso is beyond me! The hackster continues to get away with things of this nature time after time. Clearly he doesn't belong on a football pitch after that, let alone after the incident against USA.


----------



## Chandu

After first 10 good minutes when España got that good shot on goal, has been pretty ugly, cynical football. Random long-ball after long-ball, very little dribbling, string of yellow cards (one of which should've been red), very little accurate passing percentage. Just pathetic is all I can say. Both teams better pick up in 2nd half after that ugly, negative showing for one half.


----------



## Chandu

Come on Sergio Ramos, free header on that corner. Shouldn't have missed that one. Could be one you might come regretting for the rest of your life. If I remember it right, it was Ramos who had shot on goal in early minutes, didn't he?

In my opinion, the referee ruined the match by not giving red card for Nigel de Ugly Kung Fu Hackster. With him gone, the game would've opened up a lot better creating more spaces for passing.


----------



## Chandu

Yuck, yuck, yuck.

I think the only guy who's happy due to this ugliness is Thomas Müller, as he's guaranteed of his boot then.

When nobody from Oranje got a red card they deserved, it set the tone for the match. Things like Ramos missing easy chances hasn't helped either. Spaniards realized ref isn't calling physicality as much as would be expected, and it showed in their frustration. Like Iniesta getting frustrated and body checking van Bommel after a bad tackle.

Yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Puke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























Howard Webb the referee set course for the way this match went.


----------



## Chandu

Fabregas, how did he miss that?!?!?!?!

That's it. No more Golden boot for Villa. Torres gets his last 15 minutes. Can he hold the nerves to kick a penalty, if it goes to penalties? Everything points to going that way.


----------



## Chandu

*ESPAÑA!!!!*

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!

Finally!!! Fully deserved, by Iniesta!

After all the negativity shown by *Oranje*, there is no way in hell I want to see them touching that trophy anymore. Hold on España now for 1 more min.


----------



## sigma1914

Chandu said:


> *ESPAÑA!!!!*
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!
> 
> Finally!!! Fully deserved, by Iniesta!
> 
> After all the negativity shown by *Oranje*, there is no way in hell I want to see them touching that trophy anymore. Hold on España now for 1 more min.


Weren't you cheering *Oranje* for the days leading up to today? :lol:


----------



## sigma1914

Congrats Spain.

Soccer can now go back to being irrelevant for four more years.


----------



## Chandu

*¡España es los Campeona del mundo! *


----------



## Chandu

sigma1914 said:


> Weren't you cheering *Oranje* for the days leading up to today? :lol:





Chandu said:


> Personally, I have been leaning towards *Oranje*. However, just yesterday somebody reminded me about this horrible and cowardly hacking incident involving their midfielder Nigel de Jong in a friendly match against USA earlier this year. This incident had not been at the top of my memory during latest World Cup madness. But as can be seen in following video, it involved a brutally illegal tackle on USA's Stuart Holden. It was definitely not part of the game, considering it was only a friendly. Furthermore, de Jong was a coward to not even once apologize to Holden or USA for breaking his ankle with this hack ahead of World Cup.


If *Oranje* started actually showing up to play instead of letting hackster like de Hack Jong continue with murder, there would have been an actual match. It's the entire nation of Nederland which has turned against Oranje today with the tactics they brought. If you heard Ruud Gullit after the match: It wouldn't be surprising if people in Nederland started wanting Oranje to lose (not wanting España to win, mind you) after realizing what their tactics were. Or rather, lack of tactics. Did you see the negative whining they put on after a perfectly good goal was scored? What was that all about? They made enemies with the whole world when they did that. Sheesh.









Oh, how much those in Argentina and Brasil must be hurting after witnessing this negative spectacle today. If only Argentina had actually brought a coach and proper team tactics, instead of that moron.

Whatever, the good thing is that a fully deserved team actually won it.


----------



## Chandu

sigma1914 said:


> Soccer can now go back to being irrelevant for four more years.


Speak for yourself, please.


----------



## sigma1914

Chandu said:


> Speak for yourself, please.


I guarantee it will fade away in the U.S. as it does after every WC. Ratings were great for WC games, yes, but will it carry on? Doubtful. ESPN2 drew a 0.2 U.S. rating for last Sunday's Sounders/Galaxy telecast; the match was the most-viewed (391,000 viewers) MLS telecast of the season on the network. A WNBA game drew 259,000 viewers. Let's see how MLS ratings do in August or September.

Soccer's a great sport, but it's pretty insignificant in America.


----------



## Chandu

sigma1914 said:


> I guarantee it will fade away in the U.S. as it does after every WC. Ratings were great for WC games, yes, but will it carry on? Doubtful. ESPN2 drew a 0.2 U.S. rating for last Sunday's Sounders/Galaxy telecast; the match was the most-viewed (391,000 viewers) MLS telecast of the season on the network. A WNBA game drew 259,000 viewers. Let's see how MLS ratings do in August or September.
> 
> Soccer's a great sport, but it's pretty insignificant in America.


All of which is correct.

Which still doesn't validate your earlier statement as a whole. 

Also, is MLS the only representation for this sport for next 4 years? No, that's a rhetorical question.  :lol:


----------



## Chandu

Now these 2 here are great pictures:



















Still waiting to see official designations for Player of the Tournament, Golden Boot, Young Player of the Tournament. Should be David Villa, Thomas Müller and Thomas Müller respectively. Let me go check the official FIFA listings.


----------



## Chandu

Yes, it's confirmed for Golden Boot and Young Player of Tournament, Thomas Müller it is. Very little surprise. Big congratulations to the young kid!!!

Müller: Torschützenkönig und "Bester Junger Spieler"












> Thomas Müller darf sich als WM-Torschützenkönig über den "Goldenen Schuh" freuen. Zudem ehrte ihn die FIFA als "Bester Junger Spieler" des Turniers.


Amazing kid, and I hope he continues to entertain for many more years to come!

And as a parting salute from press in Deutschland, the latest magazine cover. Fantastic team that Deutschland was!!!


















Now, let's see who that Player of the Tournament is. If it isn't David Villa, I would be shocked.


----------



## Chandu

Whoa!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a pleasant surprise, and a refreshing one!!!!!!!!!! I loved what David Villa brought to the tournament and everything. But how about that for a great positive turn by FIFA (after today's negative, disappointing match) to award player of tournament to the one and only one:

*Diego Forlán*

Like I said yesterday, people like Diego Forlán is what is so right with this world! I'm fabulously surprised, literally have my socks blows off. FIFA made my day at least in one respect. Outside of winning a trophy, that's probably the best day of his life!

World Cup 2010: Diego Forlán voted best player












> Uruguay's Diego Forlán won the best player of the World Cup award after lighting up the tournament with some wonderful goals that helped his team become South America's only semi-finalist.
> 
> The striker won praise for his performance on the pitch and friendly attitude off it where he always made time to sign autographs and talk with fans or journalists.


Press back in Uruguay is beyond delirious.

¡Diego Forlán gana el "Balón de Oro"!












> El delantero uruguayo Diego Forlán ha sido designado mejor jugador del Mundial sudafricano por lo que recibió el Balón de Oro, anunció hoy la FIFA tras la final de la Copa del Mundo ganada 1-0 por España ante Holanda en la prórroga.
> 
> El delantero, que marcó cinco goles en el Mundial sudafricano, recibió 23,4% de los votos de las personas acreditadas para el Mundial-2010, mientras el centrocampista holandés Wesley Sneijder obtuvo 21,8% y el español David Villa 16,9%.


Surprisingly Wesley Sneijder was 2nd in voting ahead of David Villa. Makes no sense considering couple of Sneijder goals were pure garbage goals. Whatever. Forlán it is!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

sigma1914 said:


> Weren't you cheering *Oranje* for the days leading up to today? :lol:


!rolling


----------



## Chandu

JACKIEGAGA said:


> !rolling





Chandu said:


> As said before, I honestly don't/didn't give 2 bits about any of the teams left including Argentina or Nederland (despite all the *ORANJE *stuff) after *USA* went out. Being that I bleed for both my country and the sport, all I do is have fun seeing things from all side's point as a neutral...




If the team which I earnestly root for - USA - hypothetically brought following to the game, I would have serious doubts about rooting for them. I'm not sure what game-plan this was supposed to be part of. This guy can have a bright career in MMA or WWE or something.



















Nigel de Jong of Oranje breaks American Stuart Holden's leg



> Bolton midfielder Stuart Holden is facing World Cup heartache after being ruled out for at least the next six weeks with a fractured fibula.
> 
> Holden, who joined Wanderers in January on a short-term deal from Houston Dynamo until the end of the season, sustained the injury during United States' 2-1 friendly defeat to Holland last night.
> 
> He was injured from a challenge by Manchester City's Nigel de Jong in Amsterdam.
> 
> De Jong was booked for the challenge, but he insisted there was no malice intended.
> 
> 'Such offences are part of football,' he said on www.knvb.nl. 'I went for the ball and got the opponent at the end. I had no evil intent. *If the ball is between me and the opponent, you have to go in full.* If you do not then the opponent takes you. And if you're scared in a game you get injured yourself.'


Oh really?!?!?! Such offences are part of football, eh the one claiming to represent *Oranje*?!?!?! He's a ****ing disgrace to be putting on that shirt which was made famous for "Total Football" in the past, with legends like Johan Cruijff, Marco van Basten, Frank Rijkaard, Ruud Gullit. Even later names like Clarence Seedorf, Ruud van Nistelrooij, they brought great positive aspects to the sport. What "Total Football" now? It is dead. We now have "Total Thuggery". And he saved his worst for the biggest match, with the largest worldwide audience.

  

Here, why listen to me? This is great *Oranje* legend Johan Cruijff himself even before the match had kicked off, on what style he wanted Nederland to play.

Dutch legend Johan Cruyff has said victory for Spain over Holland in the World Cup final at Soccer City stadium in Johannesburg on Sunday would still give him great joy.



> The current Catalonia national team coach said he believes the superiority of the European champions' attacking football will give them the advantage in Sunday's final.
> 
> Cruyff said: "I am Dutch but I will always defend the football Spain play.
> 
> "If you play attacking football, like Spain do, you have more chances of winning. And if you try to play on the counter against a team that really wants the ball, you deserve to suffer.


----------



## GrumpyBear

It was a great month of games. Can't wait until 2014.


----------



## koji68

GrumpyBear said:


> It was a great month of games. Can't wait until 2014.


Hopefully ESPN will pick up the qualifiers. The World Cup is a two-year tournament really.


----------



## GrumpyBear

koji68 said:


> Hopefully ESPN will pick up the qualifiers. The World Cup is a two-year tournament really.


Oh we will see lots of the Qualifers, mostly the USA games. The 2 yrs that go into making the the 32 teams(really 31 as Host Nation is automatic) are good, but nothing caputers the World Cup Playoff, fever and stress that goes with it, an all done in a month.


----------



## Chandu

Don't forget the Euro 2012 which ESPN will have wall to wall coverage of as well, just like Euro 2008.

And the Champions League, MLS, English Premiership, La Liga, Bundesliga, and there is Copa America somewhere in between too, and maybe USA will qualify for the Confederations Cup too, and ....... I'm sure we'll be quite busy thankfully due to the sport which never sleeps.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

koji68 said:


> Hopefully ESPN will pick up the qualifiers. The World Cup is a two-year tournament really.


They should so they can drum up intrest in the USA


----------



## Chandu

World Cup final combined aggregate breaks TV record ratings for the sport in USA



> Spain's victory over the Netherlands in the World Cup final Sunday from South Africa was the most-watched soccer game in U.S. television history, the Nielsen Company said Monday.
> 
> The game was viewed by an average audience of 24.3 million viewers on ABC and Univision, beating the previous record of 19.4 million for the United States-Ghana game on June 26. The 1994 World Cup final between Brazil and Italy drew an average audience of 18.1 million viewers on English- and Spanish-language TV.
> 
> ABC's broadcast delivered an 8.1 Nielsen household rating with an average audience of 9.3 million households and 15.5 million viewers for the two-hour game broadcast. It was the largest audience, in terms of average households, for a men's soccer game in the United States on English-language TV...
> 
> Univision, meanwhile, averaged 8.8 million viewers for its Spanish-language broadcast. It was the largest audience ever for a World Cup final on Univision and the third most-watched program of any type in the history of Spanish-language TV in the United States...


----------



## Chandu

Some amusing tidbits to add:

Yesterday's loss for Nederland meant that there was only one team in the entire tournament which went undefeated. And that team was: ......drumroll......

NEW ZEALAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

By virtue of this undefeated record, New Zealand should be declared undisputed as the best team of the tournament, and so the Champions!!!

Just kidding. :lol:

OK, some other interesting information to add:

After España opened the tournament with a loss against Suisse (Switzerland) in first match, goalkeeper and Captain Iker Casillas had following uncomfortable post-match interview on Spanish TV channel. Not only because the losing goal was partly Casillas' fault, but also because the TV reporter interviewing him happens to be his girlfriend!!! Conflict of interest, anyone? :grin: Video below shows the awkward exchange, when she asks him to the effect of "How did you manage to mess it up?". Angry public back in España were blaming her for her presence being a distracting influence on Casillas during pre-match, and what not. In effect, her being responsible for the loss!

[YOUTUBEHD]xLdtmWZGxvs[/YOUTUBEHD]

After yesterday's big victory, Casillas was interviewed on TV by ..... again his girlfriend on live TV! Once again, conflict of interest, anyone? :grin: But this time the interview wasn't as awkward as due to previous reasons. Instead, it went quite differently! Check it out. :lol:

[YOUTUBEHD]SkZ7DgDXTTY[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## Chandu

And rounding up with some residue of negativity

Johan Cruijff slams 'vulgur, disgusting' Oranje



> Johan Cruyff has slammed Netherlands for their approach to the World Cup final and said he had never believed the team could adopt such a "vulgar" style. Cruyff, who featured in Netherlands' first World Cup final in 1974, is seen as the icon of the Dutch 'Total Football' style and he says he finds it hard to accept the methods adopted against Spain.
> 
> "They didn't want the ball and regrettably, sadly, they played in a very dirty fashion. So much so that they should have been down to nine immediately, then they made two such ugly and hard tackles that even I felt the damage.
> 
> "This ugly, vulgar, hard, hardly eye-catching, hardly football style - yes, it served the Dutch to unsettle Spain. If they got satisfaction from this then fine, but they ended up losing.
> 
> "They were playing anti-football."


And:










de Thugster actually speaks saying surprised he wasn't sent off



> "Yes, I was concerned it might be worse than a yellow," he said. "It looked worse, although to be honest I didn't see the opponent coming in from the side.
> 
> "I was really focused on the ball and I caught him on his chest. It was a bit curious but he gave the yellow card so for me it was a little bit of luck."


That confirms it. He is blind, but kept getting selected to represent Oranje. He couldn't help himself.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

This thread is still going ?


----------



## Chandu

JACKIEGAGA said:


> This thread is still going ?


Yes


----------



## Chandu

OK, so Nielsen finally released the aggregate numbers earlier today.

112 Million U.S. Viewers Watched 2010 World Cup, Up 22% From 2006



> An estimated 111.6 million U.S. viewers watched at least six minutes of the 2010 World Cup on English or Spanish language networks, according to an analysis by The Nielsen Company. The figure is a 22% increase from the reach of 91.4 million U.S. viewers during the 2006 World Cup.


----------



## Chandu

This fellow announced his retirement after his perfect World Cup.  (As undefeated as New Zealand!)

Paul retires

Shouldn't he receive some FIFA award alongside Diego Forlán? If not "Player of the Tournament", at least "The most interesting Personality of the Tournament"?


----------



## yosoyellobo

When will this thread turn into the 2014 World Cup Soccer Discussion. Just kidding By the way Sara Carbonero is Hot.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

yosoyellobo said:


> When will this thread turn into the 2014 World Cup Soccer Discussion. Just kidding By the way Sara Carbonero is Hot.


2012


----------



## Chandu

I guess the only thing remaining now is nominating "The World Cup Starting XI" team (sort of like the All Star concept they use in USA). Let me think about the starting 11 and 12 other substitutes to reach FIFA stipulated limit of 23.

And no Paul won't be part of the team.  He might get an honorary position on the coaching staff instead, except that he has now retired!!! :lol:


----------



## Chandu

Alright. So I spent a little bit of time thinking about this World Starting XI. Various people and experts all over the world have posted their nominations for this on internet. I have pretty much ignored all of them. I came up with my own list below. Obviously, I only considered players from teams who made it past 1st round. I made the list heavily favored towards offense, so not as many defensive stars on it as some would like. Due to big offensive influence, I'm going with a weird 3-2-2-2-1 formation as below:



Code:


                                 Thomas Müller
                                  (Deutschland)

             David Villa                              Diego Forlán
              (España)                                  (Uruguay)

Wesley Sneijder                                                     Andrés Iniesta
 (Nederland)                                                          (España)

                      Xavi                    Bastian Schweinsteiger
                    (España)                       (Deutschland)

       Ashley Cole                 Carles Puyol             Maicon
       (England)                    (España)               (Brasil)

                                    Eduardo
                                      [GK]
                                   (Portugal)

Team captain: Carles Puyol

Coach: Joachim  Löw (Deutschland)
Assistant coach: Marcelo Bielsa (Chile)

Substitutes:
Arjen Robben (Nederland)
Fabio Coentrao (Portugal)
Lionel Messi (Argentina)
Javier Mascherano (Argentina)
Carlos Tevez (Argentina)
Philip Lahm (Deutschland)
Arne Friedrich (Deutschland)
Mesut Özil (Deutschland)
Miroslav Klose (Deutschland)
Landon Donovan (USA)
Park Ji-Sung (South Korea or Hanminguk)
Diego Barreto [GK] (Paraguay)

Hardly surprising, but I couldn't find a place for even a single American on the starting lineup. In my opinion, it shows the gulf in level of talent and technical skill (which doesn't reflect pure athletic skills) our nation needs to bridge. I could find place for only one American Landon Donovan in the entire 23. I thought very hard about a place for Americans like Michael Bradley, Steve Cherundolo and Clint Dempsey. As good a tournament as they had, unfortunately I just couldn't find a place for them. That's how crowded the player pool is in terms of talent. Some might argue that I should've put in Michael Bradley as a sub instead of Landon Donovan. That argument probably has merit. I leaned more in favor of Donovan based on experience and match changing ability.

Talking of deep talent pool, following is the list of players for whom I tried very hard to find a place at least as a substitute. But I just couldn't. FIFA has a hard limit of 23, and it's way too crowded. Some might argue that I could at least take out one of Landon Donovan or Park Ji-Sung from above list and try to accommodate Kaká. I can definitely see a merit to that, and I wouldn't offer a strong counter-argument.

Cesc Fàbregas (España)
Iker Casillas [GK] (España)
Gonzalo Higuaín (Argentina)
Robinho (Brasil)
Lucio (Brasil)
Kaká (Brasil)
Róbert Vittek (Slovensko or Slovakia)
Keisuke Honda (Nippon)
Carlos Salcido (Mexico)
Clint Dempsey (USA)
Steve Cherundolo (USA)
Michael Bradley (USA)
Tim Howard [GK] (USA)
James Milner (England)
John Mensah (Ghana)
Asamoah Gyan (Ghana)
Maarten Stekelenburg [GK] (Nederland)

Honorary managers:
Vicente del Bosque (España)
Gerardo Martino (Paraguay)

There, that squad of 23 above is some seriously good squad!


----------



## Chandu

Barack Obama Says World Cup Provided "Quantum Leap" for US Football












> US President Barack Obama says that the performance of the national team at this summer's World Cup provided a "quantum leap" for the football in the United States and will benefit his country's World Cup bid.
> 
> Obama has been a fulsome supporter of the US bid, meeting FIFA President Sepp Blatter at the White House last summer and dispatching his vice-president Joe Biden to the World Cup opening ceremony.
> 
> In an exclusive interview to be published on INSIDER tomorrow, USA World Cup bid CEO David Downs hails the the huge impact President Obama and former-President Clinton have had on his country's efforts to host the 2018 or 2022 finals
> 
> "He's been terrific," Downs tells INSIDER of the White House's present incumbent.
> 
> "Up to now [Obama's] done everything we've asked of him," he said.
> 
> As for Clinton, Downs says: "He's not merely a name on a masthead, he is actually somebody who is involved in the political campaign strategy of the bid."


*USA 2018* Here we come!!!


----------



## yosoyellobo

I was watching MLS soccer on ESPN for a while. Just did not feed right without all those horns.


----------



## Chandu

yosoyellobo said:


> I was watching MLS soccer on ESPN for a while. Just did not feed right without all those horns.


Oh, how much I hated those horns!!

It's such a big downer to watch some of these MLS matches after watching World Cup. Totally underwhelming. First problem is that they schedule matches during hot summer afternoons. It makes the quality of play pretty poor. It's very difficult to run around in the heat for that long, and make any quality passing. It ends up being a game of random kick-around. The other problem is, obviously the technical skill level of a number of these players is nowhere on par with world class talent. (It's like Jürgen Klinsmann put in on TV the other day. Some basic elements like first touch on the ball, passing accuracy, they really need to be improved at MLS level.) It can't all happen magically. It's improving slowly, although what seems like a snail's pace.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

yosoyellobo said:


> I was watching MLS soccer on ESPN for a while. Just did not feed right without all those horns.


VUVUZELAS!!!!
I hear what you are saying as annoying they are I kind of miss them


----------



## Renard

Well between horns and tons of stupid commercials during baseball games, I already made my choice. HORNS


----------



## GrumpyBear

Renard said:


> Well between horns and tons of stupid commercials during baseball games, I already made my choice. HORNS


+1


----------



## Chandu

Maybe they could play the following instead, so we would have neither stupid vuvuzelas nor stupid commercials?

Landon Donovan winning goal synced with Andres Cantor call


----------



## Chandu

John Skipper, the Executive VP of content for ESPN gave an interview earlier today about the World Cup. It is half an hour long (maybe more convenient to put on a podlist and take away on iPod  ), but makes for fascinating listening.

http://fetch.noxsolutions.com/wfd/audio/WFD080510.skipper.mp3


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## yosoyellobo

Estados Unidos vs Brasil 8.00pm - 10.00pm on UnivisionHD 402.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

yosoyellobo said:


> Estados Unidos vs Brasil 8.00pm - 10.00pm on UnivisionHD 402.


Is that tonight


----------



## yosoyellobo

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Is that tonight


Yes they are also on ESPN2.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Thanks


----------



## Chandu

Today and tomorrow are such 2 bizarre days for friendlies. I have no idea how they could even fit in FIFA's calendar so soon after a World Cup. Calendar for Wednesday is even more crazily crowded all over the world compared to Tuesday. It is hardly surprising that many clubs wouldn't want to release some of their players for such meaningless friendlies. (Risk of injury and what not.) These are not meant for working towards any meaningful competitions.

Anyway, the biggest thing of relevance to USA was probably it might have been last match in charge for Bob Bradley. I hope now they sign Jürgen Klinsmann, and sign him up very soon!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

yosoyellobo said:


> Estados Unidos vs Brasil 8.00pm - 10.00pm on UnivisionHD 402.


The only thing missing was the VUVUZELAS


----------



## Chandu

JACKIEGAGA said:


> The only thing missing was the VUVUZELAS


:nono2:

Ban the VUVUZELAS!!!

:lol:


----------



## yosoyellobo

Chandu said:


> :nono2:
> 
> Ban the VUVUZELAS!!!
> 
> :lol:


After watching 64 World Cup matches I find that I miss them.


----------



## Chandu

yosoyellobo said:


> After watching 64 World Cup matches I find that I miss them.


This is what is known as the "Stockholm Syndrome".



> In psychology, Stockholm syndrome is a term used to describe a paradoxical psychological phenomenon wherein hostages express adulation and have positive feelings towards their captors that appear irrational in light of the danger or risk endured by the victims.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

This thread got over 9,000 views pretty cool


----------



## yosoyellobo

Chandu said:


> This is what is known as the "Stockholm Syndrome".


Do you know were I can find a support group so I can kick my habit?


----------



## Chandu

yosoyellobo said:


> Do you know were I can find a support group so I can kick my habit?


Sure!!!

The English Premiership season has begun on ESPN2. Today morning was the curtain raiser, Tottenham vs. Manchester City.

Monday Night Football returns LIVE to ESPN2. First match scheduled for this season is for this Monday 3 PM Eastern (12 PM Pacific): Manchester United vs. Newcastle United.

Spanish League La Liga season will start very soon too, will post about it when have more info.

And best of all for all of these, no vuvuzelas allowed!!



JACKIEGAGA said:


> This thread got over 9,000 views pretty cool


And I think it's the longest thread in this (sports) sub-forum. Did you know what you were getting into when you started this thread?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Chandu said:


> Sure!!!
> 
> The English Premiership season has begun on ESPN2. Today morning was the curtain raiser, Tottenham vs. Manchester City.
> 
> Monday Night Football returns LIVE to ESPN2. First match scheduled for this season is for this Monday 3 PM Eastern (12 PM Pacific): Manchester United vs. Newcastle United.
> 
> Spanish League La Liga season will start very soon too, will post about it when have more info.
> 
> And best of all for all of these, no vuvuzelas allowed!!
> 
> And I think it's the longest thread in this (sports) sub-forum. Did you know what you were getting into when you started this thread?


No but its pretty cool


----------



## Chandu

JACKIEGAGA said:


> No but its pretty cool


Check this out from the official bid support web-page. Hopefully everyone who was active here will sign on this petition.

http://www.gousabid.com/page/s/sticker/


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Chandu said:


> Check this out from the official bid support web-page. Hopefully everyone who was active here will sign on this petition.
> 
> http://www.gousabid.com/page/s/sticker/


Just signed it, nice catch Chandu


----------



## Chandu

I didn't realize, it's going to be in only 4 more months that we will know the answer.

USA has got to win one of those 2 attempts. How can they possibly not? Unfortunately considering 2014 is in Brasil, it will be very difficult for 2018 to be in the Americas again. It will almost definitely cycle through Europe for 2018. [One among Belgium-Netherlands, England, Russia, Spain-Portugal.] Looks more likely that 2022 will be the turn for USA. 12 more years from now, whew!! :grin:

[Having said that: In the unlikely case, if USA is awarded 2018, I'll be delirious beyond limit.]

The Decision



> The Decision
> 
> In December 2010, soccer's governing body-the Fédération Internationale de Football Association (FIFA)-will select the countries that will host the 2018 and 2022 FIFA World Cup™.


----------



## yosoyellobo

This futbol is getting to me. Just sign petition.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

yosoyellobo said:


> This futbol is getting to me. Just sign petition.


Why?


----------



## yosoyellobo

I meant to say that I sign the petition for the bid for the World Cup.


----------



## Chandu

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Why?


Why not? 

But seriously: Hopefully the economy will be booming in USA in 8 more years, and this just might be the event that advertises "return to boom-town" to rest of the world. It would be better than winning an Olympic bid in any single city in USA. The World Cup would be spread out all over the country.

They'll need to figure out how to not let extreme hot weather (either very dry or muggy/humid) affect quality of play. That became a big problem in 1994. (Boston, New York, Chicago... for humidity issues; Dallas, Pasadena/Stanford California... for super-hot dry weather.)

Hopefully all stadiums part of the bid will be internally air-conditioned by then, kind of like the Reliant Stadium in Houston.


----------



## Chandu

U.S. Soccer has agreed to a contract extension with #USMNT head coach Bob Bradley through the end of 2014.

This clearly shows lack of vision by morons up there who're running USSF. In particular, it's Sunil Gulati; who is only interested in keeping status quo. Gulati has no desire or clue in breaking through the existing level of stagnation to next level. What Bob Bradley achieved in 2010 was good enough, but it was just that. Good enough. There is no way with the same guy being in charge for 4 more years is US going to make any more progress.

It's more of Ricardo Clark time, baby!!! WooHooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Geesh


----------



## Chandu

So, this is quite hilarious. Bunker Bob (I mean coach Bradley) gets an undeserved 4 year extension from USSF. And in return, his predecessor Bruce Arena says Bunker Bob doesn't get the proper level of support required from USSF!!!

Bruce Arena says USSF doesn't support coach Bradley properly



> Arena, the former national team boss who is now in charge of the Los Angeles Galaxy, believes the federation must accept its share of the blame for the often-vitriolic public antipathy aimed at Bradley.


I mean, are you kidding me?!?!?!?! That's got to be the biggest joke, claiming he isn't getting deserved support. He got all the support he needed. He couldn't coach his way out of beating a team like Ghana, shooting everyone in the foot with his stupid team selection. And that should have been the end of any support. Where is the talk of accountability here, instead talking about support! Give me a break!

The public antipathy such as on these message-boards and elsewhere is not vitriolic. Bunker Bob brought it upon himself with his obstinate hard-headed ways.

And then somewhat of more hyperbolic language from Bruce Arena:



> "It was the kind of fortunate draw that we will never get again, but I still rate it as a good World Cup," Arena said. "And I will say until I am on my death bed, the USA should be coached by an American coach."


Hahahahaha, so Da Bruce : Basically what you're saying is that you would like the seat to be kept warm for your return, in case Bunker Bob ends up getting fired before his undeserved 4 year term!! Gotcha.


----------



## Chandu

Oh man, it's the soap opera that will never end; maybe this time for the better. :lol:

Jürgen Klinsmann was interviewed yesterday about what went on behind the scenes between him and Sunil Gulati, before the Bradley contract renewal was announced. In the interview, Klinsmann predictably blasts the entire USSF setup and throws the dimwit Sunil Gulati under the bus as he should have.

Full video of interview is at following link (sorry, couldn't locate a youtube equivalent):

http://www.kcwizards.com/news/2010/09/klinsmann-talks-us-soccer

More gossip talk from the interview at this link:

http://www.soccerbyives.net/soccer_...-reveals-details-of-talks-with-us-soccer.html



> "We had conversations maybe about three or four weeks period of time, and very positive conversations, but we didn't get it to a positive ending because we couldn't put into writing what we agreed to verbally."
> 
> Klinsmann stated that it came down to wanting complete control of the national team and not being able to get such control agreed to in writing.
> 
> "It's obviously always about authority. When you have conversations with a club team or a national team it's who has the last word in what issues, and that's why we couldn't get into the written terms," Klinsmann said.
> 
> "Verbally we agreed on that the technical side is my side, and I should have a hundred percent control of it. In written terms, they couldn't commit to it, and at that point I said well, I can't get the job done because I have to have the last say as a head coach for my entire staff, for all the players issues, for everything that happens with the team.
> 
> "Unfortunately they couldn't commit to that and that was basically the end of our talks..."


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

WOW


----------



## Chandu

I think the right thing to happen here maybe wouldn't have been as much as Klinsmann getting Bob Bradley's job. Rather, I think it should be Gulati who needs to go, and Klinsmann needs to get his job instead!!

I watched the interview video in its entirety BTW, and it's quite fascinating. Klinsmann is quite a genius, really I put him in a "visionary thinker" category. (Examples like Steve Jobs, Jim Jannard etc. come to mind.) His positive energy level, his intelligence and unorthodox thinking style, they could all shake the house at USSF. He could force clean the house of rot over there, and get it rocking and rolling from the bottom up. By that, I mean totally getting rid of existing suburban based youth development structure, and re-designing/implementing new youth development model. Can you imagine the level to which such a charismatic man could take this sport in this country?

Of course, unfortunately I don't really think any of this is going to happen.


----------



## Chandu

Sports Illustrated's Grant Wahl throws more mud into the gossip mill. Now, I only hope someone from ESPN gets in on this soon.

US Soccer Opaque as ever on Klinsmann



> "No comment."
> 
> That was the two-word e-mail I got from U.S. Soccer president Sunil Gulati today regarding the first public comments from Juergen Klinsmann following yet another unconsummated negotiation between Klinsmann and Gulati over the U.S. men's coaching job.
> 
> The question I have is why Gulati (and others at U.S. Soccer) would clam up and let Klinsmann have total control over the flow of information on this story. U.S. Soccer is a notoriously opaque organization whose leaders often act like a Skull & Bones secret society-even when it's not in their own interest to do so. Like now.
> 
> Providing a fuller context on the U.S. coaching search is also in the interest of the fans, who deserve an explanation of what happened with a team that's part of the public trust.


----------



## GrumpyBear

I was really looking forward to a change. Not because of a dislike for Bradley, I just think the team has peaked under leadership and needs a change.


----------



## Chandu

Correct. The issue here isn't so much about "personal" dislike, despite people using labels like Robo Bob or Bunker Bob or whatever. The point being, you should never have the same coach going through 2 consecutive World Cup cycles for same nation. 8 years is a really long time to stick with the same coach. Each cycle has a long and arduous qualification process. You always want a change in the house, bring in newer ideas, newer training techniques etc. Not change for the sake of changing, but for seeking improvement. Clearly, lots of improvement is needed for USA.

In the past, even teams which won World Cups had coaching changes in between cycles. Big Phil Scolari, Carlos Alberto Parreira are couple of examples. (And I don't agree with the current situation with Fabio Capello renewal at all. Also, see what happened with disastrous cases like Marcelo Lippi, Raymond Domenech, Bruce Arena etc. who had 8 year stints earlier.)


----------



## Chandu




----------



## Chandu

As he had promised yesterday, Grant Wahl (Sports Illustrated) interviewed Klinsmann on Tuesday and posted this updated story on Wednesday:

Grant Wahl interview with Klinsmann



> Yet no matter how many times I asked Klinsmann -- and I did so at least four different ways -- he refused to disclose the specific nature of the "control issues" that scuttled his negotiations with U.S. Soccer. What exactly would U.S. Soccer not agree to put into writing that he wanted?
> 
> "That goes too much into specifics," Klinsmann said. "I don't want to go that far. We couldn't get the deal done because of a couple of issues, and the main issue was we couldn't get it into a written format. And that's it."
> 
> Klinsmann's lack of complete candor is unfortunate, not least because U.S. Soccer president Sunil Gulati (and everyone else I've spoken to from the federation) has refused to comment on their Klinsmann pursuit. Gulati has yet to acknowledge that he even spoke to Klinsmann about the job, allowing Klinsmann to frame the story on his own terms. (Apparently, Gulati is willing to give the German complete control on at least one thing.)
> 
> "No, I would prefer to leave it," Klinsmann finally said after I kept pushing. "I know it's the most important topic for you. For me it's sad. It went that way, and the thing is done. So I really don't want to go any further [on those details]."
> 
> This is purely speculation on my part, but if Klinsmann wanted the final say, in writing, over choosing the U.S.' opponents and venues for games, that would have put him in direct conflict with Flynn, who's in charge of the federation's business side as the de facto CEO, and who relies on friendlies as a significant revenue source.


Then Grant throws in a speculation about why it may not be in ESPN's interest to get the dirt on this story. He doesn't directly implicate ESPN, given that his employer Sports Illustrated competes with part of ESPN's business. I'm willing to read between the lines of Grant Wahl's reading between the lines.



> It's also possible that U.S. Soccer felt giving Klinsmann the final say in writing over some decisions in Flynn's purview -- including the selection of U.S. opponents and venues -- would be impossible given the language in the federation's current contracts, which include big-money deals with Nike and ESPN.


Maybe because ESPN has financial incentive on the manner in which USA friendlies are scheduled, they weren't the first ones to break this story. If Klinsmann wanted to have control over friendly schedule, it would have meddled in ESPN's financials. So maybe they just want to keep hush hush about this. A flip point is that it was ESPN in fact, who were paying Klinmann as an analyst during the World Cup. In theory, they should have easy access to him. Then again with conflict on interest, who knows if they really want to bother?

In any event, I'll tune into ESPN2 on Friday night for the LA Galaxy vs New York Red Bull match; and check if ESPN does any talking about this sorry episode.

Also, continuing the angst here is another article that digs some dirt on Sunil Gulati and USSF in general

Who is US Soccer [Sunil Gulati]?



> In both cases, concerns about power and control, which US Soccer seemingly do not want to relinquish, have come into scrutiny by fans throughout the country. Despite growing rumblings in the soccer community that the true problem with American soccer lies within the US Soccer Hegemony, we still know very little about this mysterious group of elites who control almost every aspect of the game here in the States.
> 
> Sadly, even soccer media personalities appear to have little to no understanding on the inner workings of this brain-trust. Ives Galarcep asked the following questions to his readers: "What we're left to ponder is whether the process that led to the re-hiring of Bradley was an effective one and if the requirements for being the U.S. men's national team coach are reasonable. We're left to wonder because Klinsmann's statements suggest that the process was flawed and because nobody is refuting what he said."
> 
> This is a not a good sign when the people whose job it is to cover American soccer and to have access to the knowledge on the inner-workings of this organization who governs soccer in this country view decisions such as the hiring of head coaches as shadowy decisions, shrouded in mystery, rumors, and two-word emails. It leaves the fans begging answers to the questions: who runs US Soccer, how do they operate, and who holds them accountable?
> 
> Soccer United Marketing (SUM), is the largest soccer business in America, and one which Gulati serves on the board of directors. According to their website, SUM has their hands firmly around almost all money-making soccer events in the United States, as it holds "all commercial rights to Major League Soccer; the United States Soccer Federation; promotional and marketing rights to Mexican National Team games played in the United States...
> 
> SUM makes more money off of international club friendlies and Mexican national games than it does MLS and US national team games in America. Don't get me wrong, I am all for capitalism and profits, but in this scenario, the crossover from MLS to SUM to US Soccer has created a paradigm which has consolidated power within the few leaders of US Soccer, thus negatively effecting the development of the United States National Team. This three-headed monster, answers only to its investors. Not to Bruce Arena, not to Jurgen Klinsmann, and certainly not to Bob Bradley. Because of this, SUM is the backbone for every major decision made from second division soccer, to MLS, to the United States National Team and beyond. We'll be covering SUM in greater detail later in this series, but its important at this moment to understand the existence of SUM and Gulati's (the president of US Soccer, remember) role as board member.
> 
> ...with the recent Klinsmann controversy resurfacing, those feelings that US Soccer is being run in secrecy by economists, businessmen, micromanagers and not by people with a deep understanding of soccer development, have been stirred up once again. People are becoming increasingly more skeptical of the direction of US Soccer because the shroud of secrecy that Gulati and the board hide behind during incidents like this leaves fans with more questions and concerns than answers and reassurances.


----------



## Chandu

Program alert for later today. (Earlier I had mistakenly assumed this is on Wednesday, but anyway.)

USA vs. Colombia friendly on ESPN2-HD at 5 PM Pacific / 8 PM Eastern

For those who didn't get a chance to catch USA vs. Poland friendly on FSC-HD on Saturday : Today's friendly will also feature Jermaine Jones, the German-American Bundesliga star who can play as both attacking and holding midfielder. He had a very good match against Poland over the weekend. It was actually his debut for USA. From sport perspective, he is expected to provide bright future for USA, being a highly skilled player. But there are few other concerns about his attitude and personality traits. Essentially whether he can be a positive team-player, as there were few unrelated controversies regarding him in Bundesliga in the past. I'm hopeful none of those concerns about him matter.


----------



## Chandu

Horrible news from just few hours ago:

http://www.gousabid.com/blog/entry/usa-bid-committee-to-focus-on-2022-fifa-world-cuptrade-mdash-withdraws/



> The USA Bid Committee announced today that it has withdrawn from the 2018 FIFA World Cup bid and will exclusively focus on the 2022 campaign.
> 
> The decision comes after several months of careful deliberation with FIFA, UEFA and members of the USA Bid Board of Directors.
> 
> ....the 2022 campaign will now be between Australia, Japan, Korea Republic, Qatar and the USA.
> 
> "For some time we have been in conversations with FIFA and UEFA about the possibility of focusing only on the 2022 bidding process, an option we have made reference to many times," said Sunil Gulati, Chairman of the USA Bid Committee and President of U.S. Soccer.
> 
> ...it became apparent that there was a growing movement to stage the 2018 FIFA World Cup in Europe. The announcement of today by the USA Bid to focus solely on the 2022 FIFA World Cup is therefore a welcome gesture which is much appreciated by FIFA...


  

This is beyond depressing!!!

:nono2: :nono2: :nono2:

I think there is going to be a big fight between USA and Australia now for 2022. I would very much expect FIFA will favor Australia now, with their record of 2000 Sydney Olympics. And the World Cup has never been in that part of the world before.

As much I would like to blame Sunil Gulati and his cronyism for this: I think there was just too much politics of European support for 2018, that even likes of Bill Clinton couldn't overcome this. After the 2014 World Cup in an "American" time zone, it would be next to impossible FIFA would hold another repeat one in a similar time zone.

  

Nonetheless, I will still take the opportunity to blame Sunil Gulati for having set us back renewing Bob Bradley's 4 year contract. That makes for a series of 2 major depressing news. Now we have way too many years to wait and still have no confidence can even make it all those many years later. When, oh when oh when will it ever happen!?!?!?!!

FIRE SUNIL GULATI ALREADY!!!!

Let me go drink my tears which have by now collected in my cup.


----------



## GrumpyBear

It actually makes more sense to focus on 2022 more than 2018. 2014 is in Brasil, like clockwork 2018 will be in Europe, its just how it works, Europe is the home of Soccer. 
I am hoping for a Belgium and Netherlands 2018, myself. I do agree that its down to US an Austrailia for 2022, and with the Aussies having a slight edge. It will be realisticly it will be a while before the US is awarded a 2nd World Cup hosting. 

Hosting two World Cups has only happened to a handful of Natins, and the US isn't exactly the Hot bed for Soccer, that would make giving it a 2nd World Cup hosting a big priority with FIFA. As a FAN I would love to see the US get another World Cup and the sooner the better. The Realist in me realizes the chances though.


----------



## Chandu

It looks like there is some backroom politics that is going on between England and USA. Of the nature that, if USA puts in their support for England in 2018, England will support USA 2022 bid against Australia. (With all due respect, Qatar has absolutely no chance. And I don't see FIFA going back to either Japan or South Korea after their joint 2002 cooperation.)

I feel it is going back to England for 2018. That will be relatively soon after their 2012 summer Olympics (London). Don't know many details about Belgium/Netherlands, Spain/Portugal or Russia.


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> This fellow announced his retirement after his perfect World Cup.  (As undefeated as New Zealand!)
> 
> Paul retires
> 
> Shouldn't he receive some FIFA award alongside Diego Forlán? If not "Player of the Tournament", at least "The most interesting Personality of the Tournament"?


And just like that, a celebrity has passed away.

:nono:

Paul, the World Cup octopus died in his tank



> ...Paul had correctly guessed the outcomes of seven of Germany's World Cup matches, including their defeats, and had "enthused people across every continent".
> 
> As the tournament progressed, the octopus's uncanny knack of selecting the correct box drew increasing interest from the world's media, culminating in his choice of Spain as the eventual winner.
> 
> ...he had seemed fine when last checked on Monday night but was found dead on Tuesday morning.
> 
> The prophetic cephalopod's brief but extraordinary life is unlikely to be forgotten.
> 
> A documentary has been filmed, and books and toys are already planned for the Christmas market.
> 
> A memorial is to be erected at the aquarium in his memory.


EIN WELTMEISTER NIMMT ABSCHIED



> Die Welt trauert um Paul den Kraken
> 
> Der bekannteste Krake der Welt aus dem Sea Life Aquarium in Oberhauen ist heute Nacht verstorben.
> 
> Management und Mitarbeiter des Oberhausener Sea Life Aquariums waren am Boden zerstört, als sie heute Morgen Pauls Tod feststellten. Paul orakelte sich während der Fußball-WM 2010 in die Herzen der Zuschauer und erlangte damit als Oktopus-Orakel Weltruhm.
> 
> Das Oktopus-Orakel schrieb Fußballgeschichte. Mit jeder richtigen Vorhersage während der Spiele, wurde das mediale Interesse an Paul und seinen Vorhersagen größer. War der erste Pressetermin hauptsächlich mit Vertretern der lokalen Medien besetzt, kamen zunehmend auch immer mehr nationale sowie internationale Medienvertreter hinzu. Bei dem letzten Orakel-Termin standen die Kameras dicht gedrängt aneinander. Die Aufnahmen wurden über einen Medienpool live an hunderte Sender weltweit übertragen.
> 
> Auch für uns ist dies ein ungewöhnlicher Umgang mit einem unserer Meereslebewesen. Aber Paul war auch eines der außergewöhnlichsten Tiere die wir je hatten.
> 
> The world's most famous octopus has died.
> 
> Management and staff at the Oberhausen Sea Life Centre were devastated to discover that oracle octopus Paul, who achieved global renown during the recent World Cup, had passed away overnight.
> 
> "His success made him almost a bigger story than the World Cup itself...We had all naturally grown very fond of him and he will be sorely missed,"...
> 
> Paul's body is now in cold storage while Sea Life management decides how best to mark his passing.
> 
> "We may decide to give Paul his own small burial plot within out grounds and erect a modest permanent shrine,"...


Looks like the last most important thing he did before his death was becoming an ambassador for England 2018 World Cup bid. I don't think he predicted it. He had retired from making all forms of predictions.

Paul backs England 2018 bid



> With his predicting days behind him Paul is now concentrating on a number of new projects and the England 2018 campaign is something we are sure he feels passionately about. Becoming an official ambassador for the bid is an honour for Paul...
> 
> After his success during South Africa 2010, Paul is undoubtedly one of the biggest names in football....


So long Paul!!!! You will be fondly remembered and missed!!!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Wow going on 13000 views


----------



## Chandu

Only 19 more days (December 2) till we get to find out whom FIFA awards the 2022 World Cup to!! The suspense is killing. Please, please, please, let it be USA!!! :flag:

I got a SPAM email from Bill Clinton the other day. :lol: I'm sure everyone here who signed up for the "Support USA bid" got one too. It was about which US cities should be in the running, should USA be awarded 2022 rights.


----------



## TerminatioN

Chandu said:


> Only 19 more days (December 2) till we get to find out whom FIFA awards the 2022 World Cup to!! The suspense is killing. Please, please, please, let it be USA!!! :flag:


Extremely doubtful. But we can hope!


----------



## Chandu

TerminatioN said:


> Extremely doubtful.


Why do you say that?

I think Qatar is extremely doubtful, given that FIFA won't want to risk everyone dying of desert summer heat. (I know, all stadiums and training complexes will be air-conditioned, but still. It's not just about the players. It's about all the crowds who would want to attend. What are they all going to do between matches? It's worse than Arizona in the summer.)

BTW, summer heat (and humidity as applicable) is also a concern for USA and had been a problem in 1994. I mentioned it a bit earlier. But it's not as bad as Qatar.

So, I feel it's a fight between USA and Australia. I would agree on "doubtful", but not "extremely doubtful". I think we have an even chance. If England win 2018 bid, they will be supporting us over Australia.

Few advantages Australia will have: It will be the first time for them. Also, similar to South Africa 2010, it will be winter over there during Northern Hemisphere's summer. It's always better to play in colder weather and rain, little bit of wind.

Biggest disadvantage for Australia: During winter, all their big stadiums are taken up by 3 other football codes - Australian Football season or Rugby League (and even Rugby Union). I don't see AFL top brasses eager to accommodate a World Cup of 4th (competing and most popular worldwide) football code in the middle of their schedule. I don't see them building new stadiums dedicated just for FIFA World Cup either. One possibility is them scheduling FIFA World Cup to finish before seasons of all other football codes begin OR start after they finish. But it might conflict with the tail end of summer cricket season OR beginning of it respectively. That would totally mess up FIFA's international calendar. There is no way big money leagues like English Premiership, La Liga, Bundesliga, Serie A, UEFA Champions League would tolerate this. Lately, the Australian summer seems to have been dragging for too long, with cricket fixtures well into middle of autumn (fall). Any schedule adjustments would require cooperation from ICC, Cricket Australia etc., competing sports bodies. They would fight tooth and nail to protect their interests. Politics, politics. 

For a USA bid, there is no clash with American Football code (NFL or college). And there is no question of stadium schedule clashes with baseball, because (unlike cricket stadium usage in Australia) there is no question of any FIFA World Cup match taking place in a baseball ground. We have tons of new, state-of-the-art stadiums built specifically with accommodating FIFA World Cup in mind.



> But we can hope!


Anyway, only 13 more days to go! Anticipation, anticipation!!!! We will get it!!! USA, USA, USA!!!! :flag: :flag: :flag:

P.S. I was thinking more about winter sport scheduling conflicts for South African stadiums in 2010. FIFA World Cup matches were indeed held at big Rugby Union grounds like Ellis Park, Free State and Loftus. But with schedule between June-July 2010, they were able to avoid conflicts with all of Super 14, Tri Nations and Currie Cup. Unlike Australia which has too many football codes, in South Africa they only had to compete with Rugby Union. Super 14 was already over before World Cup began. Currie Cup and Tri Nations began just 1-2 days before FIFA World Cup ended. For Tri Nations, they started in New Zealand to avoid stadium conflicts in South Africa. For Currie Cup, other Rugby Union stadiums in the country were free to not cause conflicts for 2 overlapping days. Also, they built a number of stadiums in South Africa specifically for the World Cup. (Soccer City, Green Point, Durban etc.)


2010 Super 14 season schedule (February-May 2010)

2010 Tri Nations season schedule (July-September 2010)

2010 Currie Cup season schedule (July-October 2010)

In contrast, I just don't see new stadiums being built in Australia specifically for World Cup. They have already spent too much state money on building or renovating football stadiums to support multiple sports. (Telstra Dome, AAMI, ANZ, The Gabba, Subiaco etc. The MCG which is the "spiritual" home of both football and cricket isn't going anywhere.) In conclusion, unlike South Africa I think scheduling conflict is a huge headache in Australia due to too many competing sports. There isn't enough state money left to build even more stadiums.

P.P.S. For the record, I'm not giving either of Japan or South Korea any chance considering their (relatively recent) joint award in 2002.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Chandu said:


> Only 19 more days (December 2) till we get to find out whom FIFA awards the 2022 World Cup to!! The suspense is killing. Please, please, please, let it be USA!!! :flag:


We are just a few days away from finding out my fingers are crossed


----------



## Chandu

Yes, it's getting down to the wire. On December 1st (Wednesday), all parties involved will be making their presentations. [Not 100% sure, but think it will be at FIFA's headquarters in Geneva, Switzerland.] I hear Bill Clinton will be personally present to make the presentation for USA. There is way too much politics going on regarding this, which is hardly a surprise. Spain-Portugal combined bid for 2018 have openly declared that they will support Qatar for 2022, should they win for 2018. I can't for the life of me see Qatar winning against USA. But stranger things have happened.

Our bid's president Sunil Gulati (yes, the same incompetent Sunil Gulati - the US Soccer president who should've been fired by now) gave a statement sounding of defeat.  :nono:  Something to the effect of - "We're doing everything we can with the strongest case. But beyond that there are political forces out of our control, which we may not be able to do anything about."

Counting down in anticipation, tick tock, tick tock.....


----------



## Chandu

Yes, it's confirmed on the bid website indeed. Bill Clinton will be giving presentation speech on behalf of USA 2022. (I guess they don't really need his expertise for damage control about the wikileaks mess. Anyway, don't want to go off on a political tangent, as it's strictly a no-no on these boards. ) Landon Donovan has flown to Switzerland with him as well, and may speak too. I'm not convinced Landon's speaking skills are as good as his playing skills. So I don't know if it's good or bad. For whatever it's worth.


----------



## sigma1914

Chandu said:


> Yes, it's confirmed on the bid website indeed. Bill Clinton will be giving presentation speech on behalf of USA 2022. (I guess they don't really need his expertise for damage control due about the wikileaks mess. Anyway, don't want to go off on a political tangent, as it's strictly a no-no on these boards. )* Landon Donovan has flown to Switzerland with him as well, and may speak too. I'm not convinced Landon's speaking skills are as good as his playing skills. So I don't know if it's good or bad. For whatever it's worth.*


He should bring his wife, or are they split? She'd help get my vote!


----------



## Chandu

sigma1914 said:


> He should bring his wife, or are they split? She'd help get my vote!


Whoa, you had me confused there as wasn't sure whose wife you were referring to - Bill Clinton's or Landon Donovan's!!!!  Clinton's wife is headed not to Switzerland, but somewhere to Pakistan or Uzbekistan I guess; to deal with the wikileaks mess!! I don't think she would be needed for something far less important as a FIFA 2022 bid!! :sure: About this other woman's pictures you posted, I believe she's Landon's ex-wife and not wife. :lol:

So are you saying if she wasn't there, you wouldn't vote in favor of USA!?!  :eek2:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

sigma1914 said:


> He should bring his wife, or are they split? She'd help get my vote!


She's Hot


----------



## Chandu

OK, so the FIFA HQ is in Zurich NOT Geneva. Anyway.....

AND THE WINNER IS....



> Following the presentations on Thursday, Dec. 2, each of the FIFA Executive Committee members will vote for their selected host nation for the 2018 and 2022 FIFA World Cups. The voting process could take several rounds before winners are decided as a majority of 12 votes are required to secure the bid. After the secret ballots are tallied, FIFA President Joseph S. Blatter will announce the winners. Here's all you need to know about the announcement for both World Cups:
> 
> When:
> 
> *The announcement is expected at approximately 4 p.m. local (10 a.m. ET which means 7 AM Pacific).* FIFA President Joseph S. Blatter will open the envelopes to reveal the names of the winners before the live audience in the exhibition center and across the world.
> 
> How to Follow:
> 
> *The event will be carried live on ESPN, ESPN Deportes, Fox Soccer Channel, FOX Deportes, CNN International and Univision, as well as on FIFA.com.*


Apart from Clinton, Landon Donovan (and other US soccer people such as Gulati, Don Garber); the US Attorney General Eric Holder will be in Zurich as well for supporting the bid. That one sounds a bit weird, not sure what his purpose being there is. I suppose it is for convincing FIFA that the law and order situation, security against any terrorists threats will all be handled smoothly.

And last but not the least, a Hollywood entry added to the list as well:

Morgan Freeman (the American who portraied Nelson Mandela in Invictus Rugby World Cup movie). I don't have the faintest clue how much value him being there is going to add. But it is what it is.

All the preparations that needed to be done are done. All the last minute greasing and wheeling and dealing will start now. All assured, come Thursday morning I'll be sitting alert with rabbit pointy ears in front of the TV!


----------



## Mikemok1981

The day is here, the day is here! Just 1 and half more hours till we know.


----------



## Chandu

:nono: 

What more is there to say?

Funny for Bill Clinton's involvement. All for nothing, thanks much for your help though.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

What a shame


----------



## Chandu

I *hate *FIFA.

Where's the smiley for 'hate'? Bunch of corrupt, no-gooders. They even put the IOC - Olympics guys to shame.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Still cant believe it The Middle East?


----------



## Chandu

President Obama slams FIFA's voting/decision



> US President Barack Obama said he felt Fifa had made "the wrong decision" in awarding the 2022 tournament to Qatar.


At least he agrees.

Not that anything good will come out of it. Looking ahead, 2026 should already be a lock for China. So the earliest US can now hope is 2030 - which is an incredible 20 more years away!! And that too may not happen. So it's only a pipe dream.

A dark, dark day indeed.


----------



## Chandu

FIFA faces calls to investigate fresh bribery claims



> FIFA was facing fresh bribery claims Sunday after a whistle-blower accused two executive members of the international soccer body of striking deals worth $1.5 million for their votes ahead of last week's contest to host the World Cup.
> 
> The whistle-blower, a former employee of one of the bid teams, was present at meetings this year when offers of cash for votes were allegedly made.
> 
> "It was basically money for their votes," said the whistle-blower, who fears reprisals from the former employees and does not wish to be identified.


Hmm, I wonder if the whistle-blower provided that information to WikiLeaks; and honestly don't know if I should laugh or cry about this rumor.

While:

Sepp Blatter: FIFA not corrupt



> Sepp Blatter insists FIFA is not corrupt, saying world soccer's governing body just needs to improve its image following World Cup hosting votes tainted by allegations of corruption.
> 
> "I'll say it clearly: There is no systematic corruption at FIFA. That's nonsense," Blatter told the Weltwoche weekly. "We are financially clean and transparent."
> 
> "We can't go on like this. We need to improve our image," he said. "We also need to set some things straight inside FIFA."


Yeah, right!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

That is so crazy


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> U.S. Soccer has agreed to a contract extension with #USMNT head coach Bob Bradley through the end of 2014.
> 
> This clearly shows lack of vision by morons up there who're running USSF. In particular, it's Sunil Gulati; who is only interested in keeping status quo.





Chandu said:


> Oh man, it's the soap opera that will never end; maybe this time for the better. :lol:
> 
> Jürgen Klinsmann was interviewed yesterday about what went on behind the scenes between him and Sunil Gulati, before the Bradley contract renewal was announced. In the interview, Klinsmann predictably blasts the entire USSF setup and throws the dimwit Sunil Gulati under the bus as he should have.





Chandu said:


> Sports Illustrated's Grant Wahl throws more mud into the gossip mill. Now, I only hope someone from ESPN gets in on this soon.
> 
> US Soccer Opaque as ever on Klinsmann


Which seems only short while ago, but now: Can finally introduce the new USA coach. The one and only Jürgen Klinsmannnnnnnnnnnnnn!










USA sack coach Bob Bradley



> The United States have parted company with head coach Bob Bradley, after a five-year spell. For U.S. soccer fans, the scene was tough to watch: Archrival Mexico celebrating a Gold Cup victory on American soil, cheered on by a largely pro-Mexico crowd at the Rose Bowl. ...the U.S. team's progress has stalled under Bradley. Bradley was a divisive figure. He will be remembered for losing to an underappreciated Ghana side in extra time in the second round of the 2010 World Cup when the bracket was widely believed to have parted for the U.S. He'll be remembered for giving up a 2-0 lead in the Confederations Cup final to Brazil. And he'll be remembered for squandering that same lead against Mexico in the 2011 Gold Cup final in which he allegedly pushed for more goals, rather than focusing on maintaining a lead.


Klinsmann named new USA boss
























Only question is, what took so long for Sunil Gulati to figure this out? 1 year too late, but I suppose better late than never. Seems like finally a start of something new and exciting for US national team. I'm really looking forward for a glorious period ahead!!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Can a mod please change the thread title to from 2010 to 2014 for the upcoming World Cup in 3 weeks. Thanks


----------



## peds48

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Can a mod please change the thread title to from 2010 to 2014 for the upcoming World Cup in 3 weeks. Thanks


why not create a new thread

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

